# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Part de march des navigateurs : Chrome connat une croissance record tandis qu'Internet Explorer recule

## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome dpasse la barre des 10 % de parts de march*
*Safari atteint son plus haut historique*

*Mise  jour du 02/02/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Le navigateur de Google continue sa progression. Au cours du mois de janvier, Chrome vient de franchir la barre symbolique des 10% (10,70% de part de march) pour la premire fois selon NetMarketShare.

Le mois de janvier a t un mois record pour Chrome, mais aussi pour Safari, le navigateur dApple, qui a atteint pour la premire fois 6,30% de part de march.

Internet Explorer en revanche a enregistr une baisse de prs de 4% (56% de part de march en janvier 2011). On note galement un recul de de Firefox  22,75%.



Selon NetApplications, les reculs dInternet Explorer et Firefox auraient directement profit au navigateur de Google Chrome.

La progression de Safari, la plus forte jamais enregistre par NetApplications sur un mois, est attribue en partie  la croissance de lutilisation de Mac OS X dont la part de march a normment volu en Janvier.

Les arrives tant attendues dIE9 et de Firefox 4 changeront-elles les choses ?


*Source* : NetApplications


*Mise  jour du 06.10.2010 par Katleen
Part de march des navigateurs : Chrome connat une croissance record tandis qu'Internet Explorer prends du recul*

La perte de parts de march continue pour Internet Explorer. Pass sous la barre des 50% de PDM en France en mars 2010, la chute semble se globaliser puisque le navigateur vient de passer sous la barre des 50%  l'chelle mondiale (49.87%). Et ce, pour la premire fois de son histoire.

Ces informations viennent d'tre rendues publiques par StatCounter, qui a pris en compte les parts de march des navigateurs un par un, et non pas par version.

Avec ce mme type de mesures, IE se plaait  60% l'anne dernire. Mais depuis, le logiciel de Microsoft a vu sa dominance ronge par des solutions alternatives. Ainsi, Chrome connat la meilleure croissance en passant d'une part de march de 3.69%  11.54% en un an. Firefox se maintient  31.5%. 

Sur le march franais, la part de march du navigateur de Microsoft serait de 45.82%, devant Firefox (35.7%), Chrome (10.41%), Safari (5.99%) et Opera (1.28%).

Cependant, aux Etats-Unis, Internet Explorer dpasse toujours les 50% ; et il atteint mme les 60% sur le march asiatique.

Source : StatCounter  

 ::fleche::  L'arrive d'Internet Explorer 9, qui semble plus que prometteur, permettra-t-elle au navigateur de Microsoft de regagner des parts de march ?

*Mise  jour du 31.08.2010 par Katleen
Chrome dpasse les 10% de parts de march et arrive au 3me rang mondial, sduira-t-il les entreprises ?*

Alors que beaucoup taient en train de se dtendre  la plage, un important changement  eu lieu sur le march des navigateurs.

En effet, Chrome s'est hiss  la troisime place mondiale, avec 10.74% de parts de march. Devant lui, on trouve Firefox avec 31.06% et l'ternel leader Internet Explorer avec 51.41%.

Le petite perce ralise doucement mais srement par le logiciel de Google est un bon prsage quant  l'volution de son utilisation.
Malgr tout, son adoption est plus lente en France (9.7%) qu'en Europe (10.78%).

Mme si le barre symbolique des 10% n'est pas encore dpasse dans notre beau pays, cela ne saurait tarder, car elle l'est dj au niveau europen et mondial. Une augmentation dans le bon sens depuis juillet, o les chiffres frlaient dj avec ce palier : 9.88% d'utilisation dans le monde et 9.02% en France pour juillet 2010.

Les analystes expliquent la monte de Chrome par un phnomne estival : le navigateur serait actuellement plus utilis par les particuliers que par les professionnels. Ces derniers tant en vacances en aot, cela modifie les statistiques.

Mais cet tat de faits pourrait bien vite changer. Google fait tout pour que les entreprises s'intressent aussi  ses solutions et met sur pied un cosystme complet autour de Chrome.

Et le support des applications natives via Native Client apporte une alternative crdible et stable face  ActiveX et au monopole d'IE.

Source: StatCounter

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi l'adoption de Chrome est-elle  la traine en France ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les entreprises adopteront Chrome en grand nombre ?

*Internet Explorer regagne des parts de march*
*Pour le deuxime mois conscutif, Safari au plus haut*

*Mise  jour du 03/08/10*


En juillet 2009, Internet Explorer tait crdit d'une parts de march (PDM) de 67,68 % par Net Marketshare. Un an plus tard, *le navigateur de Microsoft est tout juste au dessus de la barre des 60%* (60,74% de PDM).

Une mauvaise nouvelle ?

Oui et non.

Oui parce que l'anne a t difficile pour IE. Notamment avec l'arrive de Chrome de Google et l'affaire du  Ballot Screen  (lire par ailleurs).

Non, parce que si l'on y regarde de plus prs, il s'agit du *deuxime mois conscutif de progression*. Une premire depuis bien longtemps pour un navigateur qui, en mai dernier, tait mme pass en dessous  de cette barre symbolique des 60 % (59,75 %).

Non, galement, parce que cette chute continue a rveill Redmond. Les premires preview du futur IE 9 (et bientt la beta) laissent  penser que ce chantier est prioritaire pour un Microsoft qui a dcid de mettre les bouches doubles sur ce projet.

De son cot, *Firefox connait une baisse saisonnire traditionnelle*. On suivra cependant avec attention sa  reprise , tout aussi traditionnelle, du mois de septembre. Chrome a en effet chang la donne du march et pourrait bien, cette fois-ci, rserver une bien mauvaise surprise au Panda Roux. La deuxime beta de Firefox 4, sortie pendant les vacances, pourrait  la rentre, et a contrario, redonner un lan au navigateur de la Fondation Mozilla.

*Chrome* justement, qui *se maintient* au dessus de la barre des 7 %.

*Opera*, malgr la sortie de la trs bonne version 10.60, *continue d'osciller entre 2 et 2,5%* de PDM, sans jamais arriver  dcoller.

A l'inverse de *Safari*, qui progresse lentement mais surement, et qui vient *pour la premire fois de son histoire* de passer *au dessus de la barre symbolique des 5%*.

Champagne chez Apple ?


*Source* : Chiffres de NetMarketShare


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Firefox "repartira-t-il" en septembre ?
 ::fleche::  Opera arrivera-t-il  dcoller un jour ?
 ::fleche::  Safari va-t-il se maintenir au dessus des 5 % et d'aprs vous pourquoi : effet iPad, iPhone, autre ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Internet Explorer redresse la barre*
*Et reprend des parts de march  Firefox, d'aprs NetApplications*

*Mise  jour du 01/07/10*



D'aprs NetApplications, la part de march du navigateur de Microsoft a connu une progression de 0,57 % sur Juin. Il passe ainsi la barre symbolique des 60% (avec 60,32 % de PDM) face  un Firefox qui est pass, lui, sous celle des 24 % aprs deux mois de baisse conscutive.

Microsoft n'a pas tard  se fliciter de ces rsultats.

_ Internet Explorer 8 continue d'tre la navigateur qui crot le plus vite, [...] sa croissance est 3 fois suprieure  celle de Google Chrome quand Firefox recule_ , se rjouit Ryan Gavin, un des responsables d'IE sur le blog du navigateur. _ Ces chiffres sont particulirement intressants quand on considre l'arrive de l'cran de choix du navigateurs en Europe (NDR : la ballot screen) [...] IE a gagn 0,88% ce mois-ci en Europe et les consommateurs continuent de prfrer IE8 aux alternatives proposes_ .

Le  ballot screen , qui devait stimuler la concurrence sur le march, profiterait donc principalement au principal navigateur vis par la procdure.

_ Nous n'valuons pas notre travail avec des donnes qui ne portent que sur deux mois mais c'est un signe encourageant_ , conclue Ryan Gavin.

Les positions de Firefox taient dj entames par Chrome (lire par ailleurs _ Sortie de Google Chrome 5 et ses nombreuses amliorations_ ). Les dveloppeurs de la communaut du Panda Roux vont donc devoir mettre les bouches double (une pour Chrome, une pour IE). Malheureusement la premire beta de Firefox 4 vient une fois de plus d'tre repousse (lire _ Firefox 4 tiendra-t-il ses trs nombreuses promesses ?_ ).

On notera enfin la progression continue de Chrome et la part de march constante d'Opera, dont la  version 10.60 vient tout juste de sortir.

Ces chiffres sont  mettre en perspective avec ceux de Aza Asa Dotzler, qui s'appuie sur le nombre brut de tlchargements du navigateur de Mozilla. Ces chiffres, trs bons, font dire  Asa Dotzler que Firefox gagne 10 fois plus d'utilisateurs que Chrome. Et qu'il n'est certainement pas sur le dclin.

Quelle source croire ?


*Source* : Chiffres de NetApplications, le billet sur le blog d'IE


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  IE redresse-t-il la barre ou est-il encore trop tt pour en tirer des conclusions ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 07.05.2010 par Katleen
Google Chrome continue de gagner des parts de march en Europe, le "ballot screen" de Microsoft n'aurait aucun lien avec ce succs* 

D'aprs les chiffres communiqus par l'AT Internet Institute en mars 2010, Internet Explorer a perdu 7.5 points sur le march europen. Autrement dit, 57.1% des internautes l'utilisent.

Cette chute fait un heureux : Google, dont le navigateur Chrome progresse en passant de 1.4% en mars 2009  5.3% actuellement. Il faut dire que la firme de Mountain View n'a pas lsin niveau publicit pour promouvoir son logiciel. L'Espagne, l'Italie, la Belgique et le Royaume-Uni sont les pays de notre continent faisant le plus de place au navigateur.

Et, contrairement  ce que l'on pourrait penser, le "ballot screen" de Microsoft n'y serait pas pour grand chose :  Un mois aprs son arrive, on ne peut pas dire que le Ballot Screen ait acclr la perte de terrain dInternet Explorer dont la part de visites diminue rgulirement depuis 6 mois (-4.1 points) sans enregistrer une baisse plus marque entre fvrier et mars 2010 , tandis que  la progression de Google Chrome observe sur un an sobserve clairement ici, particulirement depuis janvier 2010 avec une stabilisation des parts de visites de Mozilla/Firefox et Safari en moyenne pour un site en Europe , explique un analyste.

Du ct de Firefox, la progression annuelle stagne. 27.8% en mars 2009, passs  29.6% aujourd'hui. Mais la version 3.6.4  venir pourrait relancer cette croissance. Sur la mme priode, Safari est pass de 3.3%  5.2% ; tandis qu'Opera vgte  2.2%.

La bataille se fait rude dans le monde des navigateurs. Google Chrome reoit d'excellentes critiques de la part de toutes les personnes qui l'ont essay. Son succs n'est d'ailleurs pas seulement europen, mais mondial. Il a gagn 35% d'utilisateurs entre fvrier et avril et occuperait dsormais 7.2% du march global.

Source : Le baromtre des navigateurs de AT Internet Institute  

*Mise  jour du 02/04/10* *(MAJ Djug)*

*Mozilla  revendique 40% de part de march europen pour Firefox*
*et Chrome continue sa mont en puissance selon les derniers chiffres de NetApplications*


Mozilla vient de publier un document The State of the Internet   dans lequel elle revendique 40% de part de march europen pour son navigateur Firefox durant le premier trimestre de 2010.



Selon ce document, 350 millions de personne utilisent Firefox  travers le monde ce qui reprsente 30% de part de march mondiale du navigateur Web.

Dune autre part, et selon les derniers chiffres  de NetApplications du  mois de mars pass, Firefox dtient 24 ,52% de part de march , et  Chrome continue a mont en puissance , de fait quil a pass de 5.6% durant le moins de fvrier  6.13% durant le mois de mars, ce qui reprsente le quart des part de march de Firefox.



Rappelons que Chrome ne dpassait pas les  1,62 % de parts de march il y a un an.

Source :

Mozillas Q1 2010 Analyst Report  State of the Internet

Market share for browsers, operating systems and search engines

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous?






*Mise  jour du 02/03/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Chrome progresse encore, la version 5 serait dj utilise*
*Recul continu de Firefox et d'Internet Explorer, Opera et Safari stagnent*


Chrome n'est peut-tre pas encore tout  fait le Cygne Noir du march des navigateurs mais il en prend le chemin.

Sur les trois derniers mois, et selon les chiffres de NetApplications, Firefox a en effet recul de manire continue pour arriver  24,23% de part de march (PDM). Idem pour Internet Explorer qui, ... [Lire la suite]


*Source* : Les mesures de NetApplications


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous d'accord avec ces rsultats ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 04/02/10*
[*NB : Les commentaires de cette mise  jour commencent ici*]


*Internet Explorer 8 devient le numro un du march* 
*Microsoft se dit "humble et trs excit" par la progression de son navigateur* 


"_Nous avons lanc Internet Explorer 8 il y a  peine un an. C'est avec beaucoup d'humilit et d'excitation que nous avons appris que tant de gens avaient choisi notre navigateur aussi rapidement_".

Ces propos viennent de Brandon LeBlanc, porte-parole de Microsoft. Ils font suite  une tude de NetApplication qui classe IE 8 numro un sur Janvier 2010 avec 22.31 % de part de march (PDM). Le numro deux restant l'antique et problmatique (de l'aveu mme de Microsoft) Internet Explorer 6 avec 20,07 %. ... [Lire la suite]


*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Ces bons rsultats pour IE8 en particulier sont-ils galement bons - ou au contraire, mauvais - pour Internet Explorer en gnral ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le succs de IE8 s'explique par ses qualits propres, diffrentes et/ou suprieures  celles de ses concurrents ?

 ::fleche::  Et tes-vous tonn(e) par cette place de numro 1 ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Mise  jour du 22.12.2009* (Djug)

*Mozilla Firefox 3.5 dpasse Internet Explorer 7* 
*Et devient le navigateur le plus populaire au monde selon StatCounter*

Selon une tude de StatCounter Firefox 3.5 a eu enfin le dessus dans sa bataille avec IE Pour la premire fois de son histoire, et devient le navigateur le plus utilis au monde.




Selon cette tude Firefox 3.5 dtient 21.9% de part de march contre 21.2 % pour Internet Explorer7.

Toutefois, le navigateur de Microsoft, toutes versions confondues (6, 7 et 8), reste en tte de classement avec plus de 55% de part de march contre juste 32.1% pour les versions 2 et 3.5 de Firefox.

Et vous :
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Firefox 3.5 pourra maintenir pour longtemps sa position du numro 1 mondial ?


*Mise  jour du 16/12/09*

*Chrome passe devant Safari*
*Et devient le troisime navigateur le plus utilis grce  ses versions Mac et Linux*


On arrte plus la progression de Chrome. Aprs avoir dpass Opera, le navigateur Norvgien, c'est au tour de Safari, celui d'Apple, de voir  le navigateur de Google lui voler sa place. Lire  la suite...


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Chrome va confirmer cette troisime place ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Navigateurs : Trs forte progression pour Firefox*
*Notamment en Europe, Internet Explorer recule*


On n'arrte plus la progression de Firefox, le navigateur libre de la Fondation Mozilla. On n'arrte pas non plus le recul d'Internet Explorer, son concurrent "made in" Microsoft.

John Lilly, Chief executive de Mozilla, vient de rvler via un Twitt que le Panda Roux avait gagn 30 millions d'utilisateurs sur les 8 dernires semaines.

Une affirmation que le franais Tristant Nitot, le responsable Europe de la Fondation, s'est rjouit de confirmer en expliquant que ce chiffre se fondait sur un dcompte des pings envoys aux serveurs de Mozilla par les navigateurs Firefox lorsque ceux-ci vrifient, toutes les 24 h, la sortie d'une ventuelle mise  jour.

Le nombre d'utilisateurs de Firefox tourne donc aujourd'hui autour de 330 millions d'Internautes.

Selon Net Applications, une socit amricaine de mesure et d'analyse du Web, Internet Explorer possderait encore 65 % du march mondial. Soit un recul de 5 % par rapport  Septembre 2008.
A contrario, Net Applications confirme la progression constante est rgulire de Firefox.




Des chiffres encore plus impressionnants en Europe.

En Allemagne, Firefox flirte avec les 60 % de part de march (59,28 %) - source StatCounter. En Hongrie et en Slovaquie FF vient de devenir le leader du march - source AT Internet.





La popularit du Panda Roux en Europe de l'Est ne se dment pas. En Pologne, par exemple, Firefox perd quelques points mais il possde 48,85 % du march, loin devant Internet Explorer 7 (17,32 %), IE 6 (9,5) et IE 8 (7,53 %).


[IMG][/IMG]


Pour Tristan Nitot,  chaque automne, l'adoption de Firefox en Europe connait un bon saisonnier. Le retour des vacances favoriserait d'aprs lui les envies de changement (envie d'un nouvel ordinateur, envie de tester de nouveaux logiciels, etc.).

La part de march mondial du Panda Roux reste nanmoins difficile  valuer.
Pour NetApplications,  Septembre 2009 elle est de 23,75 %.
Pour StatCounter, elle est encore plus leve et dpasse les 30 %.





Malgr ces divergences, toutes les tudes s'accordent sur un point Firefox progresse.

Selon AT Internet, Chrome est devenu le quatrime acteur du march europen derrire Safari et devant Opera.

Opera qui stagne  2,2%, un score qui reste honorable puisque sa part de march a doubl sur le dernier semestre et la sortie de Opera 10.

Quant  Internet Explorer 6.0, il reste surtout massivement utilis en Chine et en Core du Sud.

En Europe et aux Etats-Unis, on constate galement que l'utilisation d'IE 6.0 chute le week-end, ce qui conforte le diagnostic que cette ancienne version du navigateur de Microsoft ne doit sa survie qu' son utilisation au sein d'entreprises qui ont dvelopp des applications professionnels qui lui sont lies.

Sources :

Les tudes de 
StatCounter
Ranking Poland
Net Applications
AT Internet

Le Twit de John Lilly

Lire aussi :

 ::fleche::  La rubrique Dveloppement Web (forums, actus, tutos)

 ::fleche::  Belgique : le gouvernement wallon impose l'usage exclusif d'Internet Explorer 6, et bannit Firefox de ses institutions 
 ::fleche::  La bta de Firefox 3.6 build 2 est disponible

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Firefox est sur le point de dtrner Internet Explorer au niveau mondial ?
 ::fleche::  Ou Internet Explorer voire Chrome l'en empcheront ?






> *Firefox continue sa progression par rapport  Internet Explorer*
> 
> 
> Aprs une certaine stabilit qui a dbut il y a quelques mois, il semblerait que Firefox ait dcid de rattraper, en terme de part de march, Internet Explorer. 
> 
> En effet, selon AT Internet Institute (ex-Xiti Monitor), Firefox a t utilis, en moyenne, dans 28.4% des cas pour consulter les sites europens de rfrence choisis par le cabinet d'tudes, en avril 2009, alors qu'en novembre dernier c'tait de l'ordre des 26,4%. tude ralise du 1ernovembre 2008 au 30 avril 2009 sur 15248 sites Web rpartis dans 23 pays europens._
> 
> 
> _Un autre fait intressant est que le week-end, certains prfreraient Firefox, Safari, Opera, Chrome et Netscape  Internet Explorer mme si ce dernier continue  tre en tte tel que le montre les rsultats recueillis :
> ...

----------


## TheDrev

> Un autre fait intressant est que le week-end, certains prfreraient Firefox, Safari, Opera, Chrome et Netscape  Internet Explorer


Plutt que de parler de prfrences, il serait plus juste de parler d'obligation d'utiliser Internet Explorer sur le lieu de travail. Beaucoup de proxy d'entreprises sont paramtrs pour empcher le fonctionnement d'autres navigateurs qu'IE (bien qu'il est trs facile de contourner ce problme en modifiant le user agent dans la plupart des cas). 

Certaines applications, type web font-end et intranet sont encore prvus uniquement pour IE6 (de faon gale pour les usagers et les dveloppeurs).  

Les chefs de services ne veulent (peuvent?) pas prendre le risque d'autoriser d'autres navigateurs que celui considr comme officiel par raison de "scurit", et quand on sait qui IE6 doit tre conserv pour les raisons cites, cela fait trs peur !

----------


## Kerod

Je parle de prfrences tout simplement parce que les utilisateurs font un choix simple entre IE et les autres lorsqu'ils sont chez eux. Personne ne les oblige  utiliser tel ou tel navigateur et s'il y a un choix il est bien issu d'une prfrence.

Aprs pour l'utilisation en semaine c'est autre chose et l je ne parle pas de prfrence... ::mouarf:: 
Mais on sait tous que certaines entreprises ont des partenaires Microsoft parfois et c'est la raison pour laquelle IE est utilis le plus souvent. Dans d'autres cas, il n'y a pas vraiment d'obligation mais surtout un manque d'informations ou un manque de motivation d'installation d'un nouveau navigateur et parfois mme il y a un empchement  cause des droits attribus  l'utilisateur du poste  ::aie::

----------


## nicorama

Tant qu'Internet Explorer ou Google Chrome n'intgrera pas Adblock ou un anti-pub similaire, je ne vois pas pourquoi je quitterais FireFox.

Adblock sur Google Chrome, ca serait fun, non ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## astrotouf

moi j'ai t oblig d'utiliser Internet explorer en entreprise mais j'ai vite trouv la parade avec l'extension IEtab qui me permet de changer de moteur web pour les sites qui me posaient problme et ce sans sortir de mon navigateur favori.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je parle de prfrences tout simplement parce que les utilisateurs font un choix simple entre IE et les autres lorsqu'ils sont chez eux. Personne ne les oblige  utiliser tel ou tel navigateur et s'il y a un choix il est bien issu d'une prfrence.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit rellement un choix !
Tant que l'on autorisera Microsoft  vendre son IEx en mme temps que son OS, IE restera leader !

Pensez, messieurs et mesdames les informaticiens, que la grande majorit des utilisateurs de PC et d'internet NE SONT PAS des informaticiens, et que dans cette grande majorit, l'acces  internet c'est
1) IE
2) le "bidule" fournit avec leur LiveBox ! (ou autre Box) !

----------


## nicorama

> Tant que l'on autorisera Microsoft  vendre son IEx en mme temps que son OS, IE restera leader !


Comme dit astrotouf dans sa signature, je vois bien Papi Mougeot tlcharger Firefox *sans* IE. Il faudrait aussi dans le mme principe enlever Media Player, Wordpad, la calculatrice, paint, movie maker, et pourquoi pas iexplorer.

Je prfre mille fois FF, mon serveur pour edupassion est un linux dont je suis trs content, mais Windows est une trs bonne suite de logiciel pas trop cher. Ca me fait ch... de le dire, mais c'est vrai.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Comme dit astrotouf dans sa signature, je vois bien Papi Mougeot tlcharger Firefox *sans* IE.


Microsoft devrait proposer,  l'installation de choisir...  :;): 



> Il faudrait aussi dans le mme principe enlever Media Player, Wordpad, la calculatrice, paint, movie maker, et pourquoi pas iexplorer.


Ben, a me parait vident ! On vend un OS ou autre chose ?

----------


## spidermario

Et qu'est-ce qu'un OS ? Pas juste un noyau.

Pour ce qui est de les proposer  l'installation, je vois bien la super grosse liste.
MSIE, Mozilla Firefox, Google Chrome, Opera, Netscape, Apple Safari, Konqueror, Lynx et j'en oublie certainement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et qu'est-ce qu'un OS ? Pas juste un noyau.


Et quoi d'autre ?  ::roll:: 




> Pour ce qui est de les proposer  l'installation, je vois bien la super grosse liste.
> MSIE, Mozilla Firefox, Google Chrome, Opera, Netscape, Apple Safari, Konqueror, Lynx et j'en oublie certainement.


Ils le font bien pour les moteurs de recherche au premier lancement d'IE !  :;):

----------


## lvr

> Envoy par spidermario
> 
> Et qu'est-ce qu'un OS ? Pas juste un noyau.
> 
> 
> Et quoi d'autre ?


Ce que recouvre le terme "OS" n'est pas la bonne question. La question c'est qu'est-ce que les gens veulent ? Un tout-en-un qui fonctionne plutt stablement sans devoir se casser le c**  tout customiser. D'o le moindre succs de Linux chez les non informaticiens et le succs des Macs chez les gros utilisateurs non informaticiens...

Et oui, a me fait mal  la gorge de le dire, mais je je pense que Windows est le paquet qui est le meilleur compromis "tout-en-un" vs. "flexibilit". Dommage pour Firefox, Opra, ... (que j'utilise bien entendu)

----------


## Floral

Je trouve tout de mme intressant de voir qu'il y a une norme diffrence entre les parts de March de MSIE et celles de Windows. 
Petite question quand mme, par simple curiosit, comment parvient on  rcuprer ces chiffres l? Est-ce que les sites analyss permettent d'avoir une vrai image de la rpartition de la population des internautes? Et comment calculent-ils ces pourcentages?, est-ce qu'ils font une moyenne pondre? pas pondre?

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

La baisse de IE vient d'une mauvaise exprience avec les version 6 et 7, la version 6 sans onglet (de base) et la version 7 lente.

Personnellement, j'utilisais FF, en fait je viens de changer mon fusil d'paule, et je viens d'adopter IE8 comme navigateur par dfaut.

Attention, je ne dis pas que IE8 est meilleur que FireFox, mais pour 90 % de mon utilisation il m'offre une meilleure rapidit que FF, donc voil pourquoi mon choix  changer.

Donc en revenant  ma premire phrase, les gens n'osent pas changer  cause des antcdents, j'ai test et j'ai adopt.

IE est install avec un PC, mais tout le monde peut en installer un autre, donc je trouve cette polmique un peu ridicule.

Philippe

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 16/12/09*

*Chrome passe devant Safari*
*Et devient le troisime navigateur le plus utilis grce  ses versions Mac et Linux*


On arrte plus la progression de Chrome. Aprs avoir dpass Opera, le navigateur Norvgien, c'est au tour de Safari, celui d'Apple, de voir  le navigateur de Google lui voler sa place. Lire  la suite...


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Chrome va confirmer cette troisime place ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Navigateurs : Trs forte progression pour Firefox*
*Notamment en Europe, Internet Explorer recule*


On n'arrte plus la progression de Firefox, le navigateur libre de la Fondation Mozilla. On n'arrte pas non plus le recul d'Internet Explorer, son concurrent "made in" Microsoft.

John Lilly, Chief executive de Mozilla, vient de rvler via un Twitt que le Panda Roux avait gagn 30 millions d'utilisateurs sur les 8 dernires semaines.

Une affirmation que le franais Tristant Nitot, le responsable Europe de la Fondation, s'est rjouit de confirmer en expliquant que ce chiffre se fondait sur un dcompte des pings envoys aux serveurs de Mozilla par les navigateurs Firefox lorsque ceux-ci vrifient, toutes les 24 h, la sortie d'une ventuelle mise  jour.

Le nombre d'utilisateurs de Firefox tourne donc aujourd'hui autour de 330 millions d'Internautes.

Selon Net Applications, une socit amricaine de mesure et d'analyse du Web, Internet Explorer possderait encore 65 % du march mondial. Soit un recul de 5 % par rapport  Septembre 2008.
A contrario, Net Applications confirme la progression constante est rgulire de Firefox.




Des chiffres encore plus impressionnants en Europe.

En Allemagne, Firefox flirte avec les 60 % de part de march (59,28 %) - source StatCounter. En Hongrie et en Slovaquie FF vient de devenir le leader du march - source AT Internet.





La popularit du Panda Roux en Europe de l'Est ne se dment pas. En Pologne, par exemple, Firefox perd quelques points mais il possde 48,85 % du march, loin devant Internet Explorer 7 (17,32 %), IE 6 (9,5) et IE 8 (7,53 %).





Pour Tristan Nitot,  chaque automne, l'adoption de Firefox en Europe connait un bon saisonnier. Le retour des vacances favoriserait d'aprs lui les envies de changement (envie d'un nouvel ordinateur, envie de tester de nouveaux logiciels, etc.).

La part de march mondial du Panda Roux reste nanmoins difficile  valuer.
Pour NetApplications,  Septembre 2009 elle est de 23,75 %.
Pour StatCounter, elle est encore plus leve et dpasse les 30 %.





Malgr ces divergences, toutes les tudes s'accordent sur un point Firefox progresse.

Selon AT Internet, Chrome est devenu le quatrime acteur du march europen derrire Safari et devant Opera.

Opera qui stagne  2,2%, un score qui reste honorable puisque sa part de march a doubl sur le dernier semestre et la sortie de Opera 10.

Quant  Internet Explorer 6.0, il reste surtout massivement utilis en Chine et en Core du Sud.

En Europe et aux Etats-Unis, on constate galement que l'utilisation d'IE 6.0 chute le week-end, ce qui conforte le diagnostic que cette ancienne version du navigateur de Microsoft ne doit sa survie qu' son utilisation au sein d'entreprises qui ont dvelopp des applications professionnels qui lui sont lies.

Sources :

Les tudes de 
StatCounter
Ranking Poland
Net Applications
AT Internet

Le Twit de John Lilly

Lire aussi :

 ::fleche::  La rubrique Dveloppement Web (forums, actus, tutos)

 ::fleche::  Belgique : le gouvernement wallon impose l'usage exclusif d'Internet Explorer 6, et bannit Firefox de ses institutions 
 ::fleche::  La bta de Firefox 3.6 build 2 est disponible

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Firefox est sur le point de dtrner Internet Explorer au niveau mondial ?
 ::fleche::  Ou Internet Explorer voire Chrome l'en empcheront ?

----------


## Golgotha

Moi je suis trs du de l'volution de Firefox.. tout les jours j'ai des freezes, c'est de plus en plus long  dmarrer ( bientt 20  30 secondes si a continue..) et de plus en plus de module tiers et de bling bling vienne faire de ce petit renard rapide et maigre d'hier un ours brun bien gros et lents.. je pense migrer vers opera si la tendance ne s'inverse pas. La popularit va tuer le concept simple et efficace que l'on  connu au dbut, un peux comme le noyaux de linux, d'aprs le mme constat que son concepteur.
dommage  ::(:

----------


## openaccess

> Moi je suis trs du de l'volution de Firefox.. tout les jours j'ai des freezes, c'est de plus en plus long  dmarrer ( bientt 20  30 secondes si a continue..) et de plus en plus de module tiers et de bling bling vienne faire de *ce petit renard* rapide et maigre d'hier un ours brun bien gros et lents.. je pense migrer vers opera si la tendance ne s'inverse pas. La popularit va tuer le concept simple et efficace que l'on  connu au dbut, un peux comme le noyaux de linux, d'aprs le mme constat que son concepteur.
> dommage


Ce petit Panda Roux pour tre exact....  ::ccool::

----------


## FloMo

Je trouve a trs bien qu'un navigateur qui respecte quasiment aussi bien les standards que ses concurrents se rapproche de l'ancestral IE. 

Sans que ce navigateur soit parfait, il aura au moins le mrite d'aller de l'avant.

----------


## LupusCramus

Avec de la chance, le ballotscreen va faire mal  IE.
Et une fois que les gens auront pris l'habitude de changer ce sera rgl.

J'suis pas spcialement pro-firefox, je suis juste anti-IE (depuis que j'ai fait un site, je suis devenu profondment anti-IE)

Pour firefox, je vois pas de problmes particuliers. Il me fait un peu chier parfois (un peu lourd  mon gout, mme sans extensions), et Arora m'a convaincu, mais  part a...
Si seulement Konqueror tait compatible gmail...

----------


## a028762

Je constate galement les blocages de plus en plus frquents ...
Une piste peut-tre ... au dmarrage ... lorsque de nombreux onglets se mettent  jour 

Cela n'empeche pas d'utilise IE,
dans mon entreprise , ils ne connaissent que Mikrosauft

Opera certes, mais est-il open-source ? Je ne pense pas

----------


## Invit

Je teste FF depuis la rentre et je trouve aussi qu'il met de plus en plus de temps  dmarrer. Alors je vais peut-tre repasser sur IE 8...

----------


## Seb33300

> Moi je suis trs du de l'volution de Firefox.. tout les jours j'ai des freezes, c'est de plus en plus long  dmarrer ( bientt 20  30 secondes si a continue..) et de plus en plus de module tiers et de bling bling vienne faire de ce petit renard rapide et maigre d'hier un ours brun bien gros et lents.. je pense migrer vers opera si la tendance ne s'inverse pas. La popularit va tuer le concept simple et efficace que l'on  connu au dbut, un peux comme le noyaux de linux, d'aprs le mme constat que son concepteur.
> dommage


Opra est encore plus lent d'aprs ce que j'ai pu lire...
Les plus rapides sont Chrome et Safari

----------


## Invit

Firefox a certes quelques dfauts, mais c'est un logiciel que j'aime parce que :
 - il a su bris l'hgmonie d'Internet Explorer
 - il a t source et moteur d'innovation et l'est toujours (balises video et audio en juin dernier) - je n'ose pas imaginer l'tat d'IE sans la concurrence de Firefox.
 - il est libre et de bonne qualit gnrale.
 - il montre que la concurrence est saine dans le monde du logiciel, et favorise le respect des standards et l'interoprabilit.

Opra et Chrome poussent dornavant vers une ractivit plus accrue. C'est une bonne chose, j'attends que Firefox progresse encore sur cette voie.

Enfin le systme de plugins, que certains peuvent juger lourd, je le trouve carrment gnial.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je teste FF depuis la rentre et je trouve aussi qu'il met de plus en plus de temps  dmarrer. Alors je vais peut-tre repasser sur IE 8...


Avez vous beaucoup de modules installs ? yahoo bar, ask bar, ... 

Parce que je ne le trouve ni long a dmarrer, ni de plus en plus lourd. (mise a part quand j'ai 10 onglets ouverts, mais c'est normal je pense)

----------


## kain_tn

Idem que pmithrandir. Mais en mme temps je n'ai que peu de plugins (2 ou 3  tout casser pour le dveloppement principalement...)

----------


## tenebriox

Je le trouve rapide  l'ouverture, peut-tre moins qu'il y'a quelques annes mais c'est normal que certaines volutions altrent un peu sa ractivit.
Le systme de plugins est novateur et je l'apprcie particulirement, je ne crois pas qu'il y'ait d'quivalent sur un autre navigateur...
C'est le meilleur pour moi car il est simple d'utilisation, performant, scuris, respecte la vie prive.... 
Je pense qu'avec le choix du navigateur au premier lancement de windows, IE va perdre encore des parts, et Firefox en gagn normment...
D'ailleurs, je me suis demand pourquoi  l'installation de mon windows 7 fraichement install, je n'ai pas eut le choix ?

----------


## remoteberrada

Hey les gars, vous tes entrain de parler de rapidit, alors je vous invite fortement, juste a titre de curiosit, de tester Google Chrome. Il est facile/rapide a installer et a dsinstaller.

C'est du jamais vue :

1. Extremement rapide, au demarage (surtout), en navigation et a l'arret.

2. Chaque tab est lanc dans processus systme different, si il y as un qui crache, le navigateur ainsi que les autres tab restent intactes. Avec son propre gestionnaire de taches

3. D'une simplicite et d'une classe a la "Apple" toutes les fonctionnalit sont la mais elle sont accessible par des manipulations indirecte, il faudra s'habituer, c'est un peut innervent au dbut, mais ds quand comprend :  ::ccool:: 

   3.1. Pas de barre de titre
   3.2. Pas de menu
   3.3. Pas de barre d'tat
   3.4. Deux seules bouton dans toute la fentre, un pour la page en cours, et un pour le navigateur
   3.5. Un appuis long sur les bouton Prcdent ou suivant fait apparaitre le menu contextuelle de l'historique de la navigation de l'onglet en cours
   3.6. Capacit de cach/montrer la barre d'outil CTRL+B

4. La barre d'adresse sert en mme temps pour entrer une adresse, chercher dans l'historique, chercher dans les favoris et chercher sur le moteur de recherche par dfaut configur dans le navigateur (pas de zone ddier pour la recherche)

Le seule et unique problme, mais c'est temporelle, c'est que les plugins et les thmes viennent juste d'tre introduite dans la version courante, donc il va faloir attendre un peut, mais chaque jour on en trouve plein qui sortent. Beaucoup de sites qui lui sont ddi existent dj

En moins d'une anne, le navigateur vient de passer de le version 0.xxx a la version 3.0.xxx (not la vitesse de sa progression et l'effort que Google fait)

Bref, je m'panouis depuis le jour ou je l'es install (mme si FireFox me comblais largement avant)

----------


## Tesing

J'utilise Firefox pour ses nombreux plug-ins.
Certains me semblent presque indispensables pour faire du dveloppement web : Firebug, IE Tab, Web Developer, Measureit, Colorzilla, YSlow, SenSEO, Selenium, ...

Pour surfer j'apprcie beaucoup Adblock+.

Et mme avec tous ces plug-ins, la vitesse de dmarrage est acceptable sur ma machine. Pas aussi rapide que Safari sur OS X, mais bon, ....

----------


## tenebriox

Le problme de google chrome, c'est sa politique de confidentialit pas trs claire sur certains points.
Je vous invite  lire cet article

----------


## Zfred

Bonjour  tous,

En fait, le mieux pour surfer, ( l'heure actuelle, et d'aprs mon humble avis) c'est d'utiliser Chrome pour son moteur Javascript, ou Opera pour son cache .
Safari quand on est sous Mac...Safari roxe !

Firefox, est surtout utile pour ses extensions, comme l'indispensable Firebug et Yslow pour les dveloppeurs.
Mais c'est clair que si c'est long, il va avoir du mal  convaincre...

Cela dit, le vrai bonheur, c'est le navigateur qui se met  jour tout seul. (Comme Firefox par exemple).
La vraie loose, c'est cette daube de IE6 qui nous casse encore les bonbons 20 ans aprs, et que les gens ne mettent pas  jour...arg

----------


## RustyAngel

Pour ma part, cela fait un bon moment que je suis sous firefox, et j'ai russi  convertir ma compagne  naviguer sur le panda roux  dfaut d'utiliser IE aprs de nombreuses heures d'explication et des stratagmes comme cach et supprimer tout les lancements d'IE car bien videmment on ne peut pas le dsinstaller sous windows ...


J'ai quelques freeze sous FF uniquement lorsque je chat sur FB, et a arrive assez souvent (quasiment tout le temps en fait), alors je passe sur chrome pour continuer ma discut et la tout vas bien.

Je trouve aussi qu'il est long  dmarrer mme si je n'ai que des plug-in de web-dev, c'est pourquoi j'ai essay de passer sous opera ou chrome mais chaque fois je fus fortement agac par la pub omniprsente du web, cette pub qui comme par magie est effac grce  l'indispensable plug-in adblock+ dont je n'ai malheureusement pas trouv d'quivalent sous opera ou chrome. 

Le jour o ce type de plug-in sera disponible pour l'un ou l'autre navigateur, alors peut-tre que je changerai pour quelque chose de plus vloce, car aujourd'hui aller plus vite pour afficher les pubs plus rapidement a ne m'intresse pas. 

Donc je dois passer environ 90% de temps de surf sur Firefox et 10% entre chrome et opera (a dpend de mon humeur du moment), et je me rjouie enfin de voir cette daube de IE descendre de son pidestal en attendant de le voir passer par un de ses concurrents au niveau des PdM.

----------


## Deadpool

> Je trouve aussi qu'il est long  dmarrer mme si je n'ai que des plug-in de web-dev, c'est pourquoi j'ai essay de passer sous opera ou chrome mais chaque fois je fus fortement agac par la pub omniprsente du web, cette pub qui comme par magie est effac grce * l'indispensable plug-in adblock+ dont je n'ai malheureusement pas trouv d'quivalent sous opera ou chrome*.


Pourtant Opera intgre nativement l'quivalent d'Adblock. Va voir par l.  :;): 

D'ailleurs, d'o tu crois qu'elle vient l'ide d'Adblock?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## RustyAngel

Je suis aller sur ton lien, a peut marcher mais dj  mettre en place a  l'air bien plus compliqu, et en plus d'aprs ce que je comprends, c'est  l'utilisateur de faire ses propres listes de filtrages en fonction de sa gne .

Je vais tester a voir si la liste fournie marche bien, en tout cas merci pour ce lien  ::ccool::

----------


## Matre Kenobi

> Pour ma part, cela fait un bon moment que je suis sous firefox, et j'ai russi  convertir ma compagne  naviguer sur le panda roux


 :8O: 
je sais pas ou vous voyez un panda, firefox contient le mot fox qui signifie renard, de plus regardez bien le logo, il parle de lui-mme :

----------


## Furikawari

> je sais pas ou vous voyez un panda, firefox contient le mot fox qui signifie renard, de plus regardez bien le logo, il parle de lui-mme :


[ame="http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petit_panda"]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petit_panda[/ame]

----------


## Golgotha

Le nom veux bien dire "penda roux" mais c'est un renard en feux qui  t dessin.

"Over Christmas (thanks Steven!) ideas and concepts were put forward. The timescales were tight (the design would chosen 2nd January), and the concept difficult to illustrate. A firefox is actually a cute red panda, but it didnt really conjure up the right imagery. The only concept I had done that I felt happy with was this, inspired by seeing a Japanese brush painting of a fox"

source :
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/fire...-name-faq.html
http://www.hicksdesign.co.uk/journal/branding-firefox

----------


## Furikawari

> Le nom veux bien dire "penda roux" mais c'est un renard en feux qui  t dessin.
> 
> "Over Christmas (thanks Steven!) ideas and concepts were put forward. The timescales were tight (the design would chosen 2nd January), and the concept difficult to illustrate. A firefox is actually a cute red panda, but it didnt really conjure up the right imagery. The only concept I had done that I felt happy with was this, inspired by seeing a Japanese brush painting of a fox"
> 
> source :
> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/fire...-name-faq.html
> http://www.hicksdesign.co.uk/journal/branding-firefox


Cela dit quand tu regardes les photos de pandas roux (surtout sur la version anglophone de wikipdia) c'est vraiment ressemblant. D'o le nom ambigu de l'animal probablement.

----------


## tbassetto

Firefox n'est clairement pas aussi rapide que Chrome, mais il y a des petits "trucs" vicieux qui peuvent pourrir sa vlocit :
Par dfaut il conserve l'historique pendant plus de 100 jours (180?). Si vous tes un gros consommateur d'Internet, pensez  baisser  9 par exemple.Si vous allez dans le menu Outils > Modules complmentaires puis "Plugins" il y a de grande chance pour que plein de saloperies non demandes soit apparues : .Net Framework Plugin, Office 2007 Plugin, Windows Presentation Platform Plugin, etc. Si vous n'utilisez pas JAVA sur les pages Web dsativez son plugin aussi.Dans la mme fentre, au niveau des extensions (et non plugins), c'est le mme soucis avec .NET Framework, Skype, Yahoo Toolbar, etc. 




> 3.1. Pas de barre de titre
>    3.2. Pas de menu
>    3.3. Pas de barre d'tat


J'aime bien ce systme aussi, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde  ::?: 




> 3.5. Un appuis long sur les bouton Prcdent ou suivant fait apparaitre le menu contextuelle de l'historique de la navigation de l'onglet en cours


Firefox le fait aussi (depuis longtemps) et les autres navigateurs aussi surement  ::mrgreen:: 




> En moins d'une anne, le navigateur vient de passer de le version 0.xxx a la version 3.0.xxx (not la vitesse de sa progression et l'effort que Google fait)


Tu crois vraiment  ce que tu dis o c'est ironique ? Car le numro de version ne veux pas dire grand chose, Google l'incrmentant pour bien peu de choses  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Je suis aller sur ton lien, a peut marcher mais dj  mettre en place a  l'air bien plus compliqu, et en plus d'aprs ce que je comprends, c'est  l'utilisateur de faire ses propres listes de filtrages en fonction de sa gne .
> 
> Je vais tester a voir si la liste fournie marche bien, en tout cas merci pour ce lien


Tu peux chopper plein de listes dj prtes pour a en farfouillant un peu sur Google.  :;):

----------


## Golgotha

> Cela dit quand tu regardes les photos de pandas roux (surtout sur la version anglophone de wikipdia) c'est vraiment ressemblant. D'o le nom ambigu de l'animal probablement.


Oui, c'est vrai, mais il y  une lgre diffrence au niveau de la coloration du museau : le panda  le museau blanc aussi bien en dessous que dessus, le renard lui  le museau roux sur le dessus, comme le dessin.

----------


## gmotw

(ah non! Pas le troll du renard de feu/panda roux par piti!)

Pour ma part, j'ai un seul moment o a freeze, et qui est probablement plus du  flash sous linux qu' firefox. Je n'ai quasiment pas de plugin (Firebug et GreaseMonkey au plus) et surtout pas Adblock (qui pour moi tue les sites et force aux publicits moins discrtes mais qui rapportent plus). Etant sous nunux, mon choix de navigateurs est de toute manire un peu plus rduit.  ::mouarf:: 

En tout cas, les chiffres de l'europe de l'est ne m'tonnent pas trop vu qu'ils sont connus pour leur prfrence au libre et gratuit. C'tait pas dans le coin qu'ils avaient eu des chiffres impressionnants lors de la journe record de tlchargement de FF?

----------


## Zfred

> j'ai un seul moment o a freeze, et qui est probablement plus du  flash sous linux qu' firefox


Ya des chances. Notamment sur les fonctionnalits d'upload/download.

----------


## Valre

> et surtout pas Adblock (qui pour moi tue les sites et force aux publicits moins discrtes mais qui rapportent plus).


Il faut faire un usage intelligent d'Adblock. Je frquente quelques sites non commerciaux amateurs, ils sont tous en liste verte.

----------


## Invit

> Firefox a certes quelques dfauts, mais c'est un logiciel que j'aime parce que :
>  - il a su bris l'hgmonie d'Internet Explorer
>  - il a t source et moteur d'innovation et l'est toujours (balises video et audio en juin dernier) - je n'ose pas imaginer l'tat d'IE sans la concurrence de Firefox.
>  - il est libre et de bonne qualit gnrale.
>  - il montre que la concurrence est saine dans le monde du logiciel, et favorise le respect des standards et l'interoprabilit.


tout a fait

sinon c'est vrais que chrome est pas mal au niveau rapidite et normes surtout pour un navigateur recent

pour opera sa reste mitige le navigateur a beaucoup evolue et su s'adapte aux nouvelles normes mais luis aussi devient de plus en plus lourd et il reagit parfoit bizarement on lui sens un cote proprietaire

le muste pour ces trois navigateur contrairement a ie c'est qu'ils s'efforces de respecte les directive du w3c sur la compatibilite des aplication et ne pas etre oblige de cree un code different car sa fait plaisir de cree quelle que chose sur ff et de le voir directement fonctionner sur chrome safari et opera.

et que le declin de ie continue  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome passe devant Safari*
*Et devient le troisime navigateur le plus utilis grce  ses versions Mac et Linux*


On arrte plus la progression de Chrome. Aprs avoir dpass Opera, le navigateur Norvgien, c'est au tour de Safari, celui d'Apple, de voir  le navigateur de Google lui voler sa place.

D'aprs une tude de Net Applications, Chrome devient le troisime navigateur le plus utilis au monde derrire Internet Explorer et Firefox.

Cette progression s'explique d'une part grce  l'arrive des extensions pour la beta de Chrome 4.0, ce qui n'est pas sans faire peur au Panda Roux, mais surtout grce aux deux nouvelles versions qui viennent de sortir : celle pour Linux et celle, tant attendue, pour Mac.

Chrome possde  ce jour 4,4 % de part de march contre 4,37 % Safari. Sur Linux, ce pourcentage monte  6,34 %.

Des chiffres qu'il faut toutefois relativiser puisqu'il sont tire d'une tude qui porte sur la seule semaine dernire (du 6 au 13 Dcembre). Sur le mois de Novembre, Chrome est toujours derrire Safari (3,93 % contre 4,36 %).

Une confirmation sur la totalit du mois de Dcembre est donc attendu.

Une chose est sre en revanche, Chrome progresse lentement mais surement.

L'avenir dira au dtriment de qui (Firefox, IE) et si les 10 % viss par le PDG de Google seront bel et bien atteints.


*Source* : Etude de NetApp


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Chrome va confirmer cette troisime place ?

----------


## gannher

Je l'espre, Chrome est un bon navigateur et il s'amliore vite.
Je pense que l'arrive des extensions va encore lui permettre de gagner des parts de marchs.

----------


## lochnar

Bon, je pense que Google va russir  hisser son navigateur  la troisime place tant que restera secret leur politique sur la confidentialit ne sera pas porte aux yeux du grand public.

Pour finir, je ne pense pas que ce soit au dtriment d'IE qu'il gagnera sa troisime place mais bien au dtriment de Firefox: Trop de gens ne change pas de navigateur pour la simple raison: "c'tait pas fourni avec mon pc quand je l'ai achet" (Note perso: ou comment refuser d'changer sa clio contre une voiture de sport toute option offerte gratuitement...  ::aie:: )
Quoi que... en y repensant... avec le ballot screen cela changera peut-tre le point de vue des gens... feel different, choose your browser randomly  ::aie:: 

J'ai test une des premires versions de Chrome, je dois avouer qu'elle est rapide... maintenant... avec leur politique de confidentialit... ca me freine un peu pour l'utiliser au quotidien...

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Si tu as peur de la politique de confidentialit du gant Google, tu peux toujours te rabattre sur Chromium, dont le source est ouvert. C'est d'ailleurs ce dernier qui est install sur mon Ubuntu.

Chrome possde de grande qualits : moteur de rendu Webkit, moteur Javascript trs performant, un processus par onglet, mode navigation prive (plus pratique que celui de Firefox 3.5), interface permettant de gagner le plus possible d'espace pour la page Web, versions Windows / Mac / Linux disponibles maintenant ; il a toutes les raisons pour passer devant Safari vu que ce dernier possde presque le mme moteur, mais pas les autres avantages  ma connaissance. Le seul rel avantage pour Safari est celui d'tre le navigateur par dfaut sur Mac OS. Chrome est maintenant  la troisime place de manire bien mrite.

----------


## hwoary

Bruxelles et Microsoft se sont mis d'accord pour le fameux ballot screen qui permettra le choix du navigateur a l'installation de Windows 7 (eventuellement XP et Vista aussi ?).

Neanmoins, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on reproche a Internet Explorer 8 : moins rapide par rapport a Firefox ? pas sur... sur quels criteres se base-t-on pour affirmer ca ? Je pense que c'est avant tout une question de debit, et qu'apres ce sont des chiffres (en dixiemes voire milliemes de secondes), ou des poucentages non perceptibles par un utilisateur "normal" (comprenez non geek et/ou sans chronometre a la main).

Mais en chipotant...  ::D: 
Je possede Windows 7 (et Kubuntu 9.10  ::oops:: ), et je peux vous garantir que IE8 version 32 bits est pas mal, mais IE8 en version 64 bits est tout simplement une merveille question "rapidite", et reactivite. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de FF3.5. Deja au lancement, il bouffe je ne sais combien de RAM et pas besoin de chrono pour voir la difference IE/FF. Mon ordi est, je pense, recent (1,5 an) et bien configure.

Le fait d'installer le ballot screen ne changera pas, a mon avis, grand chose sur les statistiques d'utilisation des navigateurs.

----------


## trenton

> Neanmoins, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on reproche a Internet Explorer 8


Un gros retard sur le respects des normes ?

Enfin, la vraie question c'est: est-ce que si j'utilise un logiciel qui bloque la pub je suis quand mme compt dans ces stats ? A priori la rponse est non, et du coup ces stats ne veulent plus dire grand chose.

----------


## erwanlb

Je trouve dj beaucoup trop chiant de rinstaller un ordi et tous ses logiciels alors si on devait aussi se farcir le navigateur, la calculatrice, paint, worpad, le p'tit bidule ici, le p'tit truc la...y en a qui ont que ca a foutre !!!!

Et quel est l'intret de savoir que firefox est premier ? que ie est deuxime ? ouah gnial...

Prenez ce que vous voulez et basta...perso j'utilise avantbrowser avant meme d'entendre parler de firefox et alors....ca doit vous faire une belle jambe aux pro-firefox...

----------


## trenton

> Je trouve dj beaucoup trop chiant de rinstaller un ordi et tous ses logiciels alors si on devait aussi se farcir le navigateur, la calculatrice, paint, worpad, le p'tit bidule ici, le p'tit truc la...y en a qui ont que ca a foutre !!!!
> 
> Et quel est l'intret de savoir que firefox est premier ? que ie est deuxime ? ouah gnial...
> 
> Prenez ce que vous voulez et basta...perso j'utilise avantbrowser avant meme d'entendre parler de firefox et alors....ca doit vous faire une belle jambe aux pro-firefox...


Heu, tu t'es tromp de sujet l...

Enfin, les stats peuvent intresss tous ceux qui font du dveloppement Web, c'est une bonne nouvelles pour eux de savoir que les navigateurs respectueux des standards gagnent en taux d'utilisation.

----------


## umeboshi

Internet Explorer est toujours premier quand on additionne les rsultats de la version 6 et 7 (et la 8).
Beaucoup d'utilisateurs sont encore sous IE6, par choix ou parce qu'ils ne savent pas changer.

Le plus important c'est pas vraiment de savoir qui est premier ou pas, mais surtout qu'ils se mettent d'accord pour que l'interprtation d'HTML, CSS et Javascript soit identique sur tous les navigateurs.

Car mme si le classement volue au fil du temps, les problmes sont toujours l, et on doit quand mme dvelopper en pensant aux contraintes des principaux navigateurs.

Mais a fait plaisir de voir que la popularit de firefox augmente, c'est un navigateur scuris, rapide et pas trop gourmand. Et qui n'essaie pas d'imposer son fonctionnement aux autres...

----------


## Invit

> Adblock sur Google Chrome, ca serait fun, non ?


a existe et a s'appelle AdThwart. Efectivement c'est plutt paradoxal  ::lol::

----------


## Jrmie A.

> Et quel est l'intret de savoir que firefox est premier ? que ie est deuxime ? ouah gnial...


Je trouve au contraire l'analyse des statistiques particulirement pertinentes, du moins pour toute personne travaillant dans l'intgration Web.
Aprs, tu utilises ce que tu veux, je suis pro-Firefox, mais j'en ai rien  cirer de ce que tu utilises, tant que la masse s'oriente vers des navigateurs respectueux des standards, ca me va.

Alors certes, IE6, 7 et 8 ensemble sont encore largement au dessus de Firefox, et qui plus est, comme toute statistique, celle ci est  prendre avec un certain recul, mais je note quand mme cette franche volution en quelques annes qui n'est finalement si on remonte aux sources (Netscape), qu'un juste retour de bton.

----------


## erwanlb

> Je trouve au contraire l'analyse des statistiques particulirement pertinentes, du moins pour toute personne travaillant dans l'intgration Web.
> Aprs, tu utilises ce que tu veux, je suis pro-Firefox, mais j'en ai rien  cirer de ce que tu utilises, tant que la masse s'oriente vers des navigateurs respectueux des standards, ca me va.
> 
> Alors certes, IE6, 7 et 8 ensemble sont encore largement au dessus de Firefox, et qui plus est, comme toute statistique, celle ci est  prendre avec un certain recul, mais je note quand mme cette franche volution en quelques annes qui n'est finalement si on remonte aux sources (Netscape), qu'un juste retour de bton.


Les developpeurs n'avaient qu'a s'orienter vers les standards ds le dbut au lieu de s'orienter vers le public...on en serait pas arriver la ! Microsoft a profiter d'une brche humaine rien de plus. Les moyens taient en train les mains des dveloppeurs alors qu'on arrete de chouiner 10 ans plus tard...

----------


## lucideluciole

> Les developpeurs n'avaient qu'a s'orienter vers les standards ds le dbut au lieu de s'orienter vers le public...on en serait pas arriver la !


Facile  dire a aujourd'hui! 
Que veux-tu dire par "...on en serait pas arriver la !..."? Le fait qu'IE est moins populaire?

Perso, je suis plutt content de la progression de FF. C'est un bon navigateur, en plus, il est respectueux des standards. :;):

----------


## Jrmie A.

> Les developpeurs n'avaient qu'a s'orienter vers les standards ds le dbut au lieu de s'orienter vers le public...on en serait pas arriver la ! Microsoft a profiter d'une brche humaine rien de plus. Les moyens taient en train les mains des dveloppeurs alors qu'on arrete de chouiner 10 ans plus tard...


Absolument pas. Microsoft a toujours eu dans sa philosophie de pousser "*ses* standards". Mentalit qui n'a d'ailleurs pas tellement volue, mme aujourd'hui, ils continuent encore rgulirement  faire bande  part.
Les responsables sont pleinement Microsoft et Netscape (quoique je suis moins sr de la position de ce dernier  l'poque) qui se sont livrs une surenchre de bling bling et o les intgrateurs ne pouvaient que suivre (et en exagrant un rien, faire 2 fois le mme site). Il ne faut pas non plus oublier qu' l'poque, le W3C n'tait pas l'organisme reconnu qu'il est aujourd'hui et son influence tait je pense ngligeable.
Aujourd'hui IE paye l'excs de confiance qui lui a t accord aprs la "victoire" sur Netscape, il paye car il n'a pas su voluer. Il a fallu attendre la monture 8 pour avoir une interprtation du CSS  peu prt potable.
Que Microsoft ne soit pas le seul mauvais de l'histoire, admettons, mais foutre la faute sur le dos des intgrateurs, c'est pousser mm dans les orties.

----------


## tnntwister

Tout dpend de ce qu'on attend d'un navigateur. Mais l'arrive des plugins sur plusieurs navigateurs change un peu plus la donne, car une fois qu'on s'est habitu  certains plugins, on se sent un peu perdu sur tous les autres navigateurs qui ne les ont pas. 

En tant que dveloppeur web, je ne vois pas travailler sur autre chose que Firefox  cause de Firebug, qui est vraiment incontournable pour cette tche. IE ne respecte pas suffisamment les standards et s'offre donc la foudre de tout intgrateur web qui fait consciencieusement son travail. Opera n'est pas assez reprsentatif, les navigateurs uniquement linux encore moins, et Chrome a tout de mme un srieux challenge pour convaincre sur la confidentialit aprs ce qu'on lit notamment sur developpez.com. 

Donc une fois qu'on compare, on n'a finalement gure le choix si on analyse bien ses besoins. En termes de rapidit et d'ergonomie, je prfre chrome  firefox, mais je ne veux pas me passer de confidentialit et de certains plugins, donc je reste chez Firefox. Et puis ca fait tellement longtemps qu'ils luttent pour les standards que c'est un juste retour des choses.  ::):

----------


## Traroth2

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas Chrome sur le graphique, puisqu'il semblerait qu'il connaisse une croissance assez rapide et qu'il soit pass ces dernires semaines devant Opera puis devant Safari, se posant en n3 derrire Internet Explorer et Firefox.

----------


## smyley

Les courbes de IE 7 et IE 8 se croisent, comme pour FF 3.0 et FF 3.5 un peut plus tt.
Il semblerai que les utilisateurs de IE 7 se convertissent  IE 8, sans quitter le monde IE ...

----------


## stardeath

alors on a soit d'un cot des gens qui sont encore l pour dire microsoft c'est pas bien, il fournit ie avec windows alors que ce n'est pas le sujet, et de l'autre des gens qui critiquent le non respect des normes/standards alors que mme les gens du w3c ne savent mme pas sur quel pied danser (au hasard pour les arguments : xhtml, les 36 doctypes, les codecs pour html 5 ...)

moi le seul truc que je vois c'est que mozilla a su s'imposer avec un navigateur de qualit point barre.

----------


## spiale

> Les courbes de IE 7 et IE 8 se croisent, comme pour FF 3.0 et FF 3.5 un peut plus tt.
> Il semblerai que les utilisateurs de IE 7 se convertissent  IE 8, sans quitter le monde IE ...


Je suis d'accord FF n'est pas pass devant IE7 il a juste profit d'un changement de version. Il faut parler de version IE actuelle ou ancienne. Il y a actuellement deux versions en cours de IE et 1 version ancienne. 
nous pourrons mettre un avis pertinent quand la courbe de IE8 sera stabilise, elle prsage plutt un dpassement de FF.


Je suis gnralement optimiste mais l... ::pleure::

----------


## javan00b

De plus en plus de gens quitte windows pour des distribution linux, firefox est la pluspart du temp le navigateur fournis.

Sa me surprend pas vraiment, c'etait une question de temp mais notons tout de meme que IE7 + IE8 > F3.5.




> nous pourrons mettre un avis pertinent quand la courbe de IE8 sera stabilise


exactement ce que je pense.

pour les anti-crosoftien comme moi cest quand meme une bonne nouvelle qui fait sourire.  ::ccool::

----------


## yoyo88

> De plus en plus de gens quitte windows pour des distribution linux


depuis le temps qu'on entend sa... ::lol:: 




> Sa me surprend pas vraiment, c'etait une question de temp mais notons tout de meme que IE7 + IE8 > F3.5.


il faut surtout not que les migration d'une version a l'autre se fait plus rapidement sous Firefox...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> De plus en plus de gens quitte*nt* windows pour des distribution linux,


Depuis le temps que j'entends a, je me demande si je ne suis pas le dernier  tre sur Windows !  ::mouarf:: 




> firefox est la plu*s*part du temp*s* le navigateur fourni*s*.


Quelle honte ! A quand l'obligation de proposer plusieurs navigateurs  l'installation de Linux, c'est vraiment scandaleux ! 




> *S*a *ne* me surprend pas vraiment, c'etait une question de temp*s* mais notons tout de m*e*me que IE7 + IE8 > F3.5.


Et si on fait IE(toutes versions confondues) / FF (toutes versions confondues), il n'y a pas photo !  :;): 




> pour les anti-crosoftien*s* comme moi c*'*est quand m*e*me une bonne nouvelle qui fait sourire.


Faut savoir se contenter de peu, parfois ! Joyeuses Ftes !  ::mouarf::

----------


## yoyo88

> Depuis le temps que j'entends a, je me demande si je ne suis pas le dernier  tre sur Windows !


Rassure toi! on est 2! ::mouarf:: 




> Quelle honte ! A quand l'obligation de proposer plusieurs navigateurs  l'installation de Linux, c'est vraiment scandaleux !


sa prouve encore une fois qu'il a pas fallu attendre qu'un "ballot screen" sorte pour qu'un autres navigateur que IE marche... 




> Faut savoir se contenter de peu, parfois ! Joyeuses Ftes !


Joyeuse fte a toi aussi! :;):

----------


## trenton

> sa prouve encore une fois qu'il a pas fallu attendre qu'un "ballot screen" sorte pour qu'un autres navigateur que IE marche...


Hein ?

----------


## yoyo88

> Hein ?


http://www.developpez.net/forums/d78...tre-microsoft/
 ::roll::

----------


## trenton

> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d78...tre-microsoft/


 ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le fait d'installer le ballot screen ne changera pas, a mon avis, grand chose sur les statistiques d'utilisation des navigateurs.


Oh que si...

Tout btement parce que ca dlgue la dcision.
Avant, le choix tait fait par microsoft et le clampin moyen ne changeait rien.

Maintenant, microsoft va poser une question, cette mme personne va appelle affol son pote informaticien qui va lui dir : chrome ou firefox pour 95% des cas.

Donc, ca risque de changer pas mal oui... mais on verra bien dans 1 an les stats, et si la courbe s'est accentue aprs le ballot screen.

----------


## argonath

> Oh que si...
> 
> Tout btement parce que ca dlgue la dcision.
> Avant, le choix tait fait par microsoft et le clampin moyen ne changeait rien.
> 
> Maintenant, microsoft va poser une question, cette mme personne va appelle affol son pote informaticien qui va lui dir : chrome ou firefox pour 95% des cas.
> 
> Donc, ca risque de changer pas mal oui... mais on verra bien dans 1 an les stats, et si la courbe s'est accentue aprs le ballot screen.


Pas convaincu que ce soit si simple, le logo d'IE est quand mme reconnaissable donc pas mal de gens le choisiront d'office, et je pense qu'on va se rendre compte dans peu de temps que si des gens changent de navigateur par erreur ou sur conseil avec le ballot screen on aura toujours le "moukilmonebleuinternet" et ils repasseront sur IE juste par manque de courage de se faire  un autre logiciel... donc ballot screen pas si gnant que  pour microsoft.

Par ailleurs cette dcision montrera bien vite son absurdit quand ces crtins de la commission europennes recevront des dossiers leur rappelant que safari est le seul navigateur propos sur mac, et qu'ils feraient bien de se pencher sur le cas des smartphones (enfin si ils sont assez veills pour savoir rellement ce qu'est un navigateur internet ces parlementaillons )

----------


## tbassetto

On voit trop souvent l'erreur de la comparaison avec Mac/Safari ou Linux/Firefox (encore moins valable vu que ce n'est pas le mme diteur).

Malgr ce que peuvent dire certains sites de news plus ou moins scrupuleux (aucun sous-entendu) la CE n'aime pas que Microsoft profite de son monopole sur les systme d'exploitation (mme si environ 90% n'est pas un monopole strictosensus) pour obtenir de fait un monopole sur la navigation internet. Apple et Linux n'tant pas dans un cas de monopole aussi avr la question ne se pose pas  ::):

----------


## arnofly

Le top des navigateurs, c'est Opera !  :;): 

C'est vraiment dommage qu'il ne soit pas tout-terrain. J'entends par l qu'il m'est impossible de me connecter avec sur le site de ma banque par exemple. Je ne pense pas que le problme vienne d'Opera, mais plutot des developpeurs qui ont deja suffisamment  faire avec IE et FF.

Autre point qui joue en sa dfaveur, ayant peu de parts de march, il semblerait que bon nombre de webmasters ne peaufinent pas leurs sites pour Opera. Rsultat : une mise en page parfois un peu "alatoire".

Mise  part ces points noirs, dont Opera n'est pas vraiment responsable, je trouve sincerement qu'il est de loint le navigateur le plus agrable  utiliser.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Internet Explorer 8 devient le numro un du march* 
*Microsoft se dit "humble et trs excit" par la progression de son navigateur* 


"_Nous avons lanc Internet Explorer 8 il y a  peine un an. C'est avec beaucoup d'humilit et d'excitation que nous avons appris que tant de gens avaient choisi notre navigateur aussi rapidement_".

Ces propos viennent de Brandon LeBlanc, porte-parole de Microsoft. Ils font suite  une tude de NetApplication qui classe IE 8 numro un sur Janvier 2010 avec 22.31 % de part de march (PDM). Le numro deux restant l'antique et problmatique (de l'aveu mme de Microsoft) Internet Explorer 6 avec 20,07 %.

Firefox se classe troisime. Quant  Chrome il, continue sa progression (et vient tout juste de passer les 5 % de PDM).






Brandon LeBlanc croit connaitre les raisons de ce succs : "_Il y a beaucoup de facteurs qui influencent le choix des utilisateurs pour un navigateur. La plupart des gens veulent savoir quelle compagnie se trouve derrire leur navigateur et s'ils peuvent lui faire confiance. Ils veulent aussi un navigateur qui les protge, leur machine et leurs vies prives_". Un pic contre Google et les dclarations de son PDG qui fait peu de cas de la confidentialit.

Internet Explorer 8 serait donc adopt pour ses qualits propres, diffrentes ou suprieures  celles de la concurrence. Une position qui ne sera sans doute pas partager par tous les membres de dvelopper.

Un bmol cependant. Brandon LeBlanc passe un point sous silence. Le score cumul de toutes les versions d'Internet Explorer (6, 7 et 8) atteignait 68,46 % en Mars dernier.

Il plafonne aujourd'hui  62,12 %.

Il reste donc 6,3 % d'utilisateurs qui ont bien d passer quelque part.


*Source* : Le billet de Brandon LeBlanc 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Ces bons rsultats pour IE8 en particulier sont-ils galement bons - ou au contraire, mauvais - pour Internet Explorer en gnral ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le succs de IE8 s'explique par ses qualits propres, diffrentes et/ou suprieures  celles de ses concurrents ?

 ::fleche::  Et tes-vous tonn(e) par cette place de numro 1 ?

----------


## FailMan

62,12%, c'est pas si mal, et c'est pas tonnant du tout, vu qu'IE est livr avec Windows. Reste  savoir combien utilisent IE parce qu'ils le trouvent *mieux* qu'un autre. Je pense qu'un bon paquet reste sur IE par dfaut, parce qu'au fond, il n'apporte pas grand-chose pour le lambda.




> Rassure toi! on est 2!


3  :;):   ::pc::

----------


## RustyAngel

Il n'y a pas de quoi en tre fier, c'est juste une migration des utilisateurs de IE7 qui ont mise  jour leur navigateur "prfr", avec une petite partie qui s'est gare en cours de route, mais pour aller o ?? Surement chez firefox et chrome. 


En somme une belle dclaration de comm pour tenter de cacher la lente et inexorable chute de PDM d'IE, et  mon avis c'est pas avec les rcentes dclarations sur la scurit de ce navigateur et des nouvelles failles de scu qui vont lui faire remonter la pente  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FailMan

> la lente et inexorable chute de PDM d'IE


Les PDM d'IE ne vont plus chuter des masses. Il y aura toujours des habitus d'IE, et ceux qui s'en servent parce que les autres n'apportent rien d'essentiel pour l'utilisateur lambda, qui reprsente la majorit des utilisateurs de machines.

----------


## ogaby

Oui enfin, on peut aussi se demander si ceux qui utilisent IE  la maison connaissent un autre navigateur.

----------


## FailMan

> Oui enfin, on peut aussi se demander si ceux qui utilisent IE  la maison connaissent un autre navigateur.


*Quel intrt* pour le lambda qui consulte ses mails et de temps en temps des recettes de cuisine ou un forum d'aviation d'installer un autre navigateur que celui prinstall ?

Si ils ne connaissent pas un autre navigateur, c'est qu'ils s'en tapent royalement, donc aucun intrt pour eux de changer de navigateur, celui qu'ils utilisent leur suffit.

----------


## Obligen

Waw, les "lambdas", la "masse" et les "taties Germaine" vont surement tre convaincus que les dveloppeurs pensent du bien des utilisateurs.

Le jour o les devs arrteront de penser qu' part eux il n'y a que des grosses quilles alcooliques qui utilisent un PC, et que la seule raison d'utiliser IE est de ne pas savoir faire la diffrence entre une quiche au thon et un navigateur web, il y aura du progrs.

Et pourtant, je suis dveloppeur aussi, mais quand mme, du respect pour les gens quoi.

----------


## ogaby

> Quel intrt pour le lambda qui consulte ses mails et de temps en temps des recettes de cuisine ou un forum d'aviation d'installer un autre navigateur que celui prinstall ?
> 
> Si ils ne connaissent pas un autre navigateur, c'est qu'ils s'en tapent royalement, donc aucun intrt pour eux de changer de navigateur, celui qu'ils utilisent leur suffit.


Oui c'est pas faux. Je pense d'ailleurs que dans plusieurs annes, IE sera toujours l car justement une partie des gens garderont ce navigateur qui est install par dfaut. Comme il donne Internet, il y a aucune raison d'installer autre chose.

Je ne pense pas qu' terme les navigateurs alternatifs  IE reprsente plus de 50% du march. Enfin c'est une supposition qui n'engage que moi.

----------


## RustyAngel

Un intrt, peut-tre aucun, mais il y a l'effet de mode et le bouche  oreille qui fonctionne trs bien, et les petit enfants iront chez les papis-mamis pour leur installer le nouveau navigateur  la mode et leur expliquer en deux coups de cuillres  pot qu'ils peuvent faire la mme chose mais en mieux (pas toujours vrai, mais qu'importe), de mme pour les amis qui viennent chez toi et qui voient que tu n'es pas sur le dernier browser  la mode du jour, et bien cela fera de nouveau utilisateur pour les nav concurrent et donc moins pour microsoft .


Tout n'est pas bas sur l'utilit et l'intrt dans la vie, il y a aussi la mode  ::ccool::

----------


## hwoary

Bonjour !
Je pense qu'il faut arreter le delire la.  ::mrgreen:: 
On n'aime pas Internet Explorer parce qu'il est produit par la 1ere entreprise au monde, l'ex-PDG etant le plus riche au monde => on aime pas les gens qui gagnent tout le temps, ou trop...

Maintenant, Internet Explorer 8 a de reelles qualites (je suis ingenieur en informatique, et ne suis pas un cas a part), et il existe beaucoup de personnes qui l'utilisent en connaissance de cause : ils savent qu'il y a la concurrence, et qu'ils ont le choix.

Neanmoins, regardez Firefox : gros, lourd et consomme enormement de RAM. C'est un peu comme Winamp qui a gonfle au point d'etre plus lourd que WMP.
Quand on demande a la plupart des personnes pourquoi avoir choisi Firefox, ils n'ont aucun argument constructif et valable. Generalement les reponses sont : "c'est parce qu'il est mieux", "parce qu'IE c'est de la m...", ...
Mais est-ce qu'ils ont pris la peine de comparer ? J'en doute. Je vois mal quelqu'un avec son chronometre pour voir qui est le plus rapide, puis dans des sites Web evaluant les tests ACID, enfin les yeux constamment rives sous le gestionnaire des taches de Windows, ou "top" sous Linux qui consomme le plus. => C'est stupide, s'il y a de differences, elles ne sont pas selon moi significatives ( et pas forcement a l'avantage de la concurrence).

Pour reprendre les dires d'un post precedent : "pour les personnes lambda qui vont voir leur email, regarder un site d'avion, (la suite je m'en souviens plus, mais ca doit etre du Facebook, Youtube ou qqch comme ca),..." Ben oui, vous faites quoi a 90% avec le navigateur ? Ou etes-vous l'un de ces barbus qui programment un site Web 12 heures/jour ? IE8 fait bien tout ce qu'on lui demande !

Concernant la securite sur IE, Microsoft a raison ! Si vous voulez faire exploser une bombe, vous viserez un coin tres dense, noir de monde, ou le desert ??? Ben oui, Microsoft a plus de 60% des parts de marches, c'est normal qu'il est le plus attaque. D'ailleurs ils s'en sortent bien compare au temps de reaction d'Apple.

Derniere chose : on critique chez IE le respect des normes. Mais qui impose ses normes ? Si le Blue-Ray l'a emporte sur le HD-DVD, c'est parce que les supporters du Blue-Ray ont eu plus de reussite sur le marche ! En quoi consiste le travail d'un developpeur/programmeur ? A faire en sorte que son produit soit accessible et compatible avec TOUS les supports actuels. Et qui est le leader sur le marche des navigateurs ? Dire que Microsoft ne respecte pas les normes est comme dire que telle personne se plaint parce qu'il veut rouler avec des pneus en bois (je raconte n'importe quoi) alors que tout le monde roule avec des pneus en gomme.

----------


## FailMan

> Tout n'est pas bas sur l'utilit et l'intrt dans la vie, il y a aussi la mode


La mode pour les fringues, passe encore, en informatique a craint, regardez Apple, comment les gens se font entuber...  ::aie:: 




> Waw, les "lambdas", la "masse" et les "taties Germaine" vont surement tre convaincus que les dveloppeurs pensent du bien des utilisateurs.


Tu me diras ce qui est insultant dans le terme *lambda*. Je pense que a peut m'intresser.

----------


## ogaby

@hwoary


Au boulot j'ai IE7 et firefox. Je n'ai pas besoin de chronomtre pour savoir quel est le plus rapide.

Mais soit dit en passant si tu me dis que IE8 est bien plus rapide, je te crois sur parole. Je ne connais pas du tout IE8.

----------


## RustyAngel

> La mode pour les fringues, passe encore, en informatique a craint, regardez Apple, comment les gens se font entuber...


 Je pensais galement  Apple en crivant cela, malheureusement c'est le cas, comme le souligne le post prcdent, beaucoup d'utilisateurs de ff ou chrome notamment ne savent pas toujours ce que le navigateur a de mieux, mais c'st pas grave "machin" ma dit que "bidule" avait vu un test un jour comme quoi c'tait mieux de l'utiliser alors ... 


Pour ma part je suis  90% sur ff 3.5, puis 5% sur chrome 5% sur opera, et c'est en connaissance de cause, j'utilise chaque navigateur pour une tche prcise. 

Ah et j'oubliais le 0.01% d'utilisation de IE pour les tests de compatibilit en dveloppement web  ::aie::

----------


## nirgal76

> Tant qu'Internet Explorer ou Google Chrome n'intgrera pas Adblock ou un anti-pub similaire, je ne vois pas pourquoi je quitterais FireFox.
> 
> Adblock sur Google Chrome, ca serait fun, non ?


Adblock pour IE8

----------


## isra17

> Neanmoins, regardez Firefox : gros, lourd et consomme enormement de RAM. C'est un peu comme Winamp qui a gonfle au point d'etre plus lourd que WMP.
> Quand on demande a la plupart des personnes pourquoi avoir choisi Firefox, ils n'ont aucun argument constructif et valable. Generalement les reponses sont : "c'est parce qu'il est mieux", "parce qu'IE c'est de la m...", ...
> Mais est-ce qu'ils ont pris la peine de comparer ? J'en doute. Je vois mal quelqu'un avec son chronometre pour voir qui est le plus rapide, puis dans des sites Web evaluant les tests ACID, enfin les yeux constamment rives sous le gestionnaire des taches de Windows, ou "top" sous Linux qui consomme le plus. => C'est stupide, s'il y a de differences, elles ne sont pas selon moi significatives ( et pas forcement a l'avantage de la concurrence).


Arrter un dlire pour en commencer un autre :/ . Premirement on peut arrter de gnraliser avec le fait que les utilisateurs de Firefox ne savent pas pourquoi ff ou chrome est meilleurs que IE. C'est aussi vrai dans le sens contraire. La rapidit est de Firefox compar  IE est prouve, avec des benchmarks chronomtr et tout. Le test ACID implmente des technologie ''prototype'' mais  mon avis le support complet de ce test montre qu'un navigateur  mis de l'effort  implmenter le plus de technologie. Sinon, selon mes test, pour la mme page (netvibes dans mon cas), un IE8 tout neuf, avec une cache pratiquement vide (Netvibes est dans la cache), aucune extension, mis  jour est plus lourd que mon Firefox bourr d'extension, de plugins pour une diffrence d'environ 20 Mo (76Mo contre 95Mo). Je suis sur firefox parce que je me suis attach  plusieurs de ses extension contrairement  la bibliothque plutt pauvre de IE. De plus le dveloppement web sur Firefox avec des outils comme web developper et Firebug le rend pratiquement incontournable.




> Derniere chose : on critique chez IE le respect des normes. Mais qui impose ses normes ? Si le Blue-Ray l'a emporte sur le HD-DVD, c'est parce que les supporters du Blue-Ray ont eu plus de reussite sur le marche ! En quoi consiste le travail d'un developpeur/programmeur ? A faire en sorte que son produit soit accessible et compatible avec TOUS les supports actuels. Et qui est le leader sur le marche des navigateurs ? Dire que Microsoft ne respecte pas les normes est comme dire que telle personne se plaint parce qu'il veut rouler avec des pneus en bois (je raconte n'importe quoi) alors que tout le monde roule avec des pneus en gomme.


Ici je dirais que tu as trs faux  ::?: . Le respect des normes est extrment important. C'est ce qui fait avanc l'informatique de manire gnral. Le combat HD-DVD et Blu-Ray n'a rien  voir avec les normes du web. Les normes du web sont propos par des autorit tier (w3c et cie). Pourquoi? Afin que tout les navigateur puisse implmenter les mme normes. Le fait de voir IE (les IE prcdents surtout) implmenter son CSS de manire diffrent a fait rager plus d'un dveloppeur web pendant plus d'une dcennie. Donc les normes on s'en fout pas. Pour les normes future (HTML 5 par exemple) il est important de voir les navigateur les implments le plus rapidemment parce que voir seulement une partie de ces navigateur l'implmenter la rend toujours inneficace... Bref, dire que Microsoft ne respecte pas les normes est comme dire que telle personne se plaint parce qu'il veut rouler avec des moteur hydrogne (disons qu'il ont trouv une manire super pas polluante d'en faire  ::):  ) alors que tout le monde roule avec des moteur  gaz et que la majorit des pompiste ne propose pas d'hydrogne mais seulement de l'essence. Tu vois, le non-support des dernire normes fait que cette norme n'est pas utilis par le ''lambda'' alors que le monde ''professionnel'' n'attende que a.

EDIT: D'ailleur, si je comprend bien ton raisonnement tu es pour le fait que Intel n'implmente pas l'USB 3 (sur ses cartes normal du moins) puisque encore personne ne l'utilise? Si personne ne l'utilise c'est parce qu'il n'est pas encore implment...

----------


## smyley

> La rapidit est de Firefox compar  IE est prouve, avec des benchmarks chronomtr et tout.


L la vitesse entre Chrome, IE, FF pour une installation propre se joue  quelques secondes prt. Aprs ... au del du "chiffre", on est plus  l'poque o c'est le jour et la nuit entre les deux.




> Le test ACID implmente des technologie ''prototype'' mais  mon avis le support complet de ce test montre qu'un navigateur  mis de l'effort  implmenter le plus de technologie.


a c'est un argument ct dv. Ct User, a apporte quoi  la navigation sur Internet de savoir que son navigateur supporte ACID ?
Pour de l'USB, on sent vraiment la vitesse (et l, on la sent vraiment sur les oprations lourdes). Mais pour ACID, au pire pour le user a fera un texte affich de travers sur une page perdue ...




> (76Mo contre 95Mo)


Mon dieu ! c'est norme sur 4 Go de RAM !  ::aie:: . 




> Je suis sur firefox parce que je me suis attach  plusieurs de ses extension contrairement  la bibliothque plutt pauvre de IE.


Une fois de plus, ce n'est pas ce que recherche tout le monde. Pour aller tranquillement visiter facebook comme le fait tout le monde, on a pas besoin d'un millier d'extentions ...
Rien que pour te donner un exemple concret (assez des utilisateurs "lambda"  ::aie:: ) j'ai enfin t soulag avec Chrome d'avoir toutes les extentions dont j'ai "besoin" : AdBlock et ... c'est tout  ::aie::  Idem sous IE.




> De plus le dveloppement web sur Firefox avec des outils comme web developper et Firebug le rend pratiquement incontournable.


Argument de dv une fois de plus. Je ne dit pas qu'il n'est pas correcte, mais les dvs ne reprsentent pas la majorit des utilisateurs de browsers. Il sert  quoi Firebug pour aller sur Internet ? Si je ne connais rien au dv web, en quoi cela fait il diffrence de savoir que sur Firefox il y a Firebug alors que sur IE ou Chrome il n'y es pas ?

Enfin voil, une fois de plus, je n'utilise pas IE (Chrome ces temps ci, mme si le discours de Google fait peur ...). Mais autant question scurit IE 6 a montr de grandes lacunes, je trouve qu'il est bon de prciser que tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'une lib de 10^64 extentions configurables pour aller sur Internet ... de savoir que son browser est plus rapide de 25ns que les autres, ou qu'il passe avec succs le test ACID 5000 ... a, ce sont des considrations ct dv pour beaucoup. (en gnral c'est le vendeur qui s'adapte au client, pas l'inverse ...).

----------


## adivinenza

En meme temps pour l'utilisateur Gamma (ca change un peu du lambda  ::mouarf:: ), il voit pas l'interet d'utiliser un autre navigateur vu que son IE lui permet d'aller sur facebook, twitter, youtube et google (et puis beh s'il peut plus aller sur google, il ira sur bing qui est par defaut sur IE  ::mrgreen:: ) 
sinon moi personellement j'utilise beaucoup IE 8!!

Parce que franchement... moi la difference, on ne m'a pas encore convaincu

----------


## Dasoft

Au boulot, j'ai IE8 et je peux galement utiliser d'autre navigateur, mais quel est l'intrt : aucun. Lorsque l'on fait une recherche sur google, bing et autre, aller sur des sites propres (pas de cu* ni de cra*k) il n'y a pas de risque et d'ailleurs s'il y a un risque ce sera pareil avec les autres navigateurs... l'antivirus prendra la main de toute faon (si ce n'est pas Avast  :;): .
Sur mon poste perso, j'ai IE8 et Opera et le plus souvent c'est IE qui est ouvert, parce qu'il est prvu pour le 64bits, consomme peu et n'a aucune surchage d'interface.

----------


## isra17

> a c'est un argument ct dv. Ct User, a apporte quoi  la navigation sur Internet de savoir que son navigateur supporte ACID ?
> Pour de l'USB, on sent vraiment la vitesse (et l, on la sent vraiment sur les oprations lourdes). Mais pour ACID, au pire pour le user a fera un texte affich de travers sur une page perdue ...


Pas parce que c'est le Dev qui utilise directement les technologie que le user ne ressent rien. Les technologie telle que SVG (qui n'est aucunement support par IE) permette  l'utilisateur de pouvoir avoir des image vectorielle dans son browser. HTML 5 permet avec le drag n drop, le stockage offline et le canvas d'amliorer l'exprience web des utilisateur. Tout a sont des technologie utilis par le Dev pour pourvoir un exprience Web plus agrable  l'utilisateur et ce sans avoir  utiliser des plugin tier tel que Flash. HTML 5 permet aussi un web plus smantique que les utilisateur de lecteur d'cran ne se plaindront pas. Bref, faut pas croire que parce que le dev profite d'une technologie que l'utilisateur n'a pas d'cho.




> Mon dieu ! c'est norme sur 4 Go de RAM ! .


Et comment peux-tu affirmer que 100% des utilisateur ont 4Go de RAM dispo pour leur navigateur web? De plus en plus d'utilisateur utilise des systme embarqu limit en RAM ou bien des netbook qui n'ont pas forcment 4Go de RAM. Mes parents et ma soeur ont toujours leur PC avec 512 Mo de RAM et l la diffrence se voit.

Certe IE8 s'amliore comparer au version prcdente, mais selon moi il a encore du chemin avant de ratraper les navigateur webkit et gecko.

----------


## adivinenza

[QUOTE=isra17;4970953]

Et comment peux-tu affirmer que 100% des utilisateur ont 4Go de RAM dispo pour leur navigateur web? De plus en plus d'utilisateur utilise des systme embarqu limit en RAM ou bien des netbook qui n'ont pas forcment 4Go de RAM. Mes parents et ma soeur ont toujours leur PC avec 512 Mo de RAM et l la diffrence se voit.
QUOTE]

Dans ce cas dites a google de continuer a suporter IE 6, au moins on est sur qu'il consomme moins, puisqu'il a t fait a cette poque!

----------


## spidermario

> Envoy par isra17
> 
> 
> 
> Et comment peux-tu affirmer que 100% des utilisateur ont 4Go de RAM dispo pour leur navigateur web? De plus en plus d'utilisateur utilise des systme embarqu limit en RAM ou bien des netbook qui n'ont pas forcment 4Go de RAM. Mes parents et ma soeur ont toujours leur PC avec 512 Mo de RAM et l la diffrence se voit.
> 
> 
> Dans ce cas dites a google de continuer a suporter IE 6, au moins on est sur qu'il consomme moins, puisqu'il a t fait a cette poque!


Non, on en est pas sr... Et puis bon, comme manire d'argumenter, on a vu mieux.

----------


## smyley

> Les technologie telle que SVG (qui n'est aucunement support par IE)


Non mais srieux. Va dans la rue un jour et demande  quelqu'un (pas un dv, un vrai "quelqu'un") s'il a dj eu des problmes  afficher une image SVG et observe la raction (un truc genre "hein ?!").

Prend quelqu'un d'autre, et sachant qu'il utilise IE (en supposant qu'il connaisse ce qui est dj bien) demande lui s'il a des problmes pour voir ses images/animations sur Internet. Et la rponse sera non.

Je te l'ai dit, tu penses "dv". Osef de SVG je sais pas quoi ct user. Il va aller tranquillement sur ses sites favoris qui s'affichent convenablement sur tous les navigateurs et sera content. Le fait que IE ne supporte pas SVG nativement (car c'est possible via un composant tiers) ne gne que les dvs. (D'ailleurs, j'en vois pas souvent des sites "grand publique" qui affiche des trucs en SVG).

Aprs, va dire  un user que son navigateur peut afficher une image vectorielle ...




> HTML 5 permet avec le drag n drop, le stockage offline et le canvas d'amliorer l'exprience web des utilisateur.


Il y avait dj d'autres moyens d'avoir les mmes effets sans le HTML 5. Ce qu'apporte le HTML 5 c'est surtout une manire standard et unifie de le faire pour les dvs. Pas des choses qu'il tait absolument impossible de faire avant.

Un exemple qui fait beaucoup parler de lui en ce moment : les vidos. Avant, il y avais Flash (et toujours maintenant d'ailleurs).




> Et comment peux-tu affirmer que 100% des utilisateur ont 4Go de RAM dispo pour leur navigateur web?


Puis-ce qu'en boutade a marche pas, regarde les nouveaux PC et dit moi combien ont 512 Mo de RAM.
Et si on suivait la mme logique, on serait  chaque fois bloqu car on devrais faire un truc capable de tourner sur du matos de 10 ans.
Je suis d'accord qu'il faut supporter les anciens matriels. Mais voil il ne faut pas pousser le vice  l'extrme, des pc bon march avec 1 Go de RAM a court les rues. On en a 4 pour un PC moyenne gamme. D'ici quelques annes tout le monde aura 8 Go sur des processeurs 64bits et on va trouver des gens qui se plaignent que les programmes ne tournent plus sur les pc de 64 Mo de RAM avec un PIII 450Mhz ...



> De plus en plus d'utilisateur utilise des systme embarqu limit en RAM


Le IE et le Firefox dont tu parles ne sont ni l'un, ni l'autre, prvu pour l'embarqu. Ils ont tous deux des versions ddis  ces plateformes.




> ou bien des netbook qui n'ont pas forcment 4Go de RAM


Non, 1 Go. 20 Mo sur 1 Go donc (vu qu'un netbook n'est pas fait non plus pour lancer plein de choses en mme temps ...).




> Certe IE8 s'amliore comparer au version prcdente, mais selon moi il a encore du chemin avant de ratraper les navigateur webkit et gecko.


Ct dv c'est certes vrai. Ct utilisateur, je me demande mme s'ils ont vu la diffrence ... ceux  qui j'ai demand utilisent IE parce qu'un "geek" de leur entourage leur a dit que "IE c'est le mal". Pour les autres c'est plus "Pourquoi IE c'est pas bon ? chez moi a marche. C'est si bien que a FF/Chrome ?" et au final, de leur point de vue ... ben non.

----------


## adivinenza

> Non, on en est pas sr... Et puis bon, comme manire d'argumenter, on a vu mieux.


Tu va quand meme pas me dire que ton chrome 2 ou FF 3 consomme moins de ressources que IE? alors qu'il me semble que tout le monde en parle depuis un bout. Question argumentation, ya pa de polemique ve que je ne fait que dire ce que je pense.

----------


## cahnory

Moi il y a un truc qui me frappe dans tout ce dbat c'est qu'on apporte des rponses d'utilisateurs  des argument de dveloppeurs et inversement. a ne me semble pas tre le bon angle d'attaque si je puis dire.

Ma conception des choses (et il me semble qu'en fait tout le monde ou presque est d'accord mais la discussion a pris une mauvaise tournure) est qu'il est clair que pour l'utilisateur le respect des standards et autres considrations de dveloppeurs n'avaient aucun intrt.

L'utilisateur lui voit le rsultat, autrement dit il en a rien  faire que flash soit activ mme s'il aime voir ses vidos en ligne, il n'en a rien  faire que la page soit mise en page en tableau ou en div, css... pour lui au jour d'aujourd'hui il verra relativement la mme chose avec n'importe quel navigateur (pour le coup a pourrait tre plus simple pour le developpeur mais l'utilisateur lui ne se pose mme pas la question). 
Il aura les mmes fonctionnalits gnralement vite reprises par l'ensemble des navigateurs comme les onglets, les bloqueurs de pop-up, les pages avec sites les plus visits... il n'aura dans la plus part des cas pas le temps de le voir chez la concurrence que son navigateur le fera.
Je pense que que mis  part ceux qui aime un peu bidouiller leur ordinateur o les dveloppeurs web, le navigateur reste globalement celui qu'on a toujours eu l'habitude d'utiliser.

L o a peut devenir nervant pour le dveloppeur web c'est qu'il sait que certaines technologies pourraient apporter un plus mais qu'elle ne peuvent tre utilises car certains navigateurs ne l'implmentent pas et sont encore trop utiliss.
Il sait aussi qu'il va devoir prendre  part certains navigateur pour qu'ils fassent la mme chose que les navigateurs "respectueux des standards".
Au final on y arrive mais a reste une bride qu'on aimerait bien voir cder.

Question rapidit tout a alors l personnellement... J'ai adopt firefox le jour o je l'ai dcouvert principalement pour ses onglets. Puis il me paraissait devenir bien lourd au fil du temps.
Maintenant je suis sous os x est utilise le navigateur pr-install, safari. Il me convient trs bien pas plus pas moins qu'un IE8 pr-install pour un utilisateur windows j'imagine.
 ce sujet a ne me choquerait pas que l'on ne puisse pas dsinstaller le navigateur de l'os. a fait mal  certain mais l'os s'adresse aussi aux non initis et je pense qu'il peut tre utile qu'il y ai un navigateur qui ne puisse pas tre dsinstall.

Donc voil harmoniser l'interprtation des navigateurs devrait tre le cahier des charges en quelque sorte, la diffrence devrait se faire sur la rapidit  interprter et les fonctionnalits annexes.
Dans cette optique l pourquoi ne pas imaginer des navigateurs qui vont de l'usine  gaz skinable, onglets, messagerie, email, sponso krups qui lance le caf  distance (pas dans la figure hein) jusqu'aux navigateurs avec une barre d'adresse, la page et basta.
Ils afficheraient tous la mme chose mais tenteraient seulement de se dmarquer au niveau exprience utilisateur. a ne veut pas dire ne pas tenter d'innover, de crer des plugins ou autre mais garder un socle commun et trouver des solutions (a existe peut-tre mais bon l a sort de mes comptences) pour que l'utilisateur puisse mettre  jour son navigateur pour ce qui est rendu sans tre forcment oblig de changer compltement de navigateur.
Et oui tout a l'utilisateur s'en fout (et dans une certaine mesure il a raison) mais je ne voit pas en quoi a contredit ces rflexions de dveloppeurs.

----------


## spidermario

> Tu va quand meme pas me dire que ton chrome 2 ou FF 3 consomme moins de ressources que IE? alors qu'il me semble que tout le monde en parle depuis un bout. Question argumentation, ya pa de polemique ve que je ne fait que dire ce que je pense.


Ce n'est pas ce dont je parle. Je parle de ta manire d'exagrer l'argument adverse jusqu' l'en rendre ridicule (un peu comme si je disais  Tu trouves que Vista consomme trop de ressources ? T'as qu' retourner  Windows 3.1, tu devrais pas avoir trop de problmes  ce niveau-l  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  ).
IE 6 est lent.
 l'poque o j'tais encore sous Windows XP, je sentais bien la diffrence IE 6/Firefox, en faveur de Firefox. Et il y a eu normment de progrs avec IE 8 (surtout dans sa version 64 bits) donc revenir  IE 6 n'a pas d'intrt.

----------


## dams78

> (je suis ingenieur en informatique





> je raconte n'importe quoi)


En effet, comment un ingnieur peut dire "on s'en branle des normes"  :8O: .

----------


## dams78

Vous dites quasiment tous "l'utilisateur s'en fout de la scurit, etc, etc". Mais alors pourquoi ils achtent des licences anti-virus? Pourquoi est ce que France 2 a consacr un rapide article dans le journal  propos de l'avant dernire faille de scurit de IE? Tout simplement parce que la scurit intresse l'utilisateur, l'informatique est un monde assez flou pour lui.
Donc maintenant qu'il va avoir le choix d'installer tel ou tel navigateur lors du premier lancement de Windows, je pense que son choix va fortement tre influenc par cette qute de scurit, et c'est d'ailleurs pour a que Microsoft nous sort des phrases du type "ou on a des failles de scu mais on est pas les seuls..."

Donc pour moi IE a encore de beau jour devant lui car il part avec une sacre avance, mais c'est clair qu'il va perdre des parts de marchs puisque maintenant les utilisateurs vont avoir le choix.

----------


## smyley

> Mais alors pourquoi ils achtent des licences anti-virus?


Parce qu'on leur donne les arguments qu'ils veulent entendre.

On ne leur balance pas toutes les spcificits des diffrents types de vers/virus/trojans/etc qui existent avec les diffrentes informations technique sur les failles exploites (c'est basiquement ce qu'est un argument genre "IE gre pas nativement SVG").

On leur dit : "de plus en plus de menaces vous attendent sur Internet. Si vous n'avez pas envie de perdre des heures de travail alors protgez votre PC avec notre antivirus dernier cri avec lequel vous pourrez naviguer sur Internet en toute scurit". Et l a leur parle, car c'est pour eux du concret : "Si tu veux pas que ton pc soit cass => installe un Antivirus".

Et du coup, c'est pour a que beaucoup se font avoir lorsqu'ils voient une page au dtour d'un site bizarre qui leur dit "Attention, votre PC comporte 700000 fichiers infects. Installez FreeAntivirusJeSaisPasQuoi ds maintenant pour nettoyez votre ordinateur".





> Pourquoi est ce que France 2 a consacr un *rapide* article dans le journal  propos de l'avant dernire faille de scurit de IE?


Pourquoi "rapide" dit moi, si c'est si intressant ?

L'informatique  la tl c'est toujours une curiosit, le phnomne du "geek moderne" mais c'est pas parce qu'un mec se balade avec un iPhone et sort qu'il a un Mac qu'il s'y connais spcialement en Informatique (ouais, j'ai vu a aussi comme "image").

L'utilisateur est intress par la scurit, mais ils ne va rien comprendre si on lui parle de Buffer Overflow ou autre. Ce qu'il veux savoir c'est "Est-ce que je risque de perdre quelque chose en utilisant tel ou tel truc".

Et sur ce point, on est loin de l'poque IE6 quand mme ... (du moins sauf dans les grandes entreprises qui ont la folie de continuer  l'utiliser  ::aie:: )

----------


## dams78

> Pourquoi "rapide" dit moi, si c'est si intressant ?


J'ai pas dit que c'tait intressant, tu sais a parlais d'IE  ::): 
Moi je l'ai pas vu, personnellement donc je ne pourrait pas t'en parler sauf te dire qu'il s'agissait de l'attaque contre Google.

Tout a pour dire que le jour o l'utilisateur va devoir choisir un navigateur et qu'il va voir "machin est super scuris" il va certainement se dire bah tiens pourquoi pas...

----------


## smyley

> J'ai pas dit que c'tait intressant, tu sais a parlais d'IE 
> Moi je l'ai pas vu, personnellement donc je ne pourrait pas t'en parler sauf te dire qu'il s'agissait de l'attaque contre Google.


C'tait  la mode.

L'optique c'est plus : "Google s'est fait pirat par la Chine, et en plus, il y aurai des failles dans sa scurit  cause de IE de Microsoft". C'est dans le sensationnel. C'est tout ce qui intresse la presse de nos jours.

Je crois pas que dans cette mode le point important ai t la scurit, mais plus les tensions Chine Vs Autres. Mais l c'est une opinion purement personnelle.




> Tout a pour dire que le jour o l'utilisateur va devoir choisir un navigateur et qu'il va voir "machin est super scuris" il va certainement se dire bah tiens pourquoi pas...


Ben voil, il faudra des arguments qui l'intresse. Pas SVG, Flash, HTML 5, etc.
Mais "Vie prive", "Scurit contre le phishing" (et pas pishing), "Accs aux divertissements", etc.

(d'ailleurs je ne me souviens mme plus de quand tait la dernire fois que j'ai vu une image SVG ... je crois que c'tait sur wiki, il y a des mois. Du coup, IE qui supporte pas SVG ... what else ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## hwoary

> En effet, comment un ingnieur peut dire "on s'en branle des normes" .


Oh ! Bien joue !  ::ccool::  Mais ce jour la je n'avais pas d'exemples sous la main. De plus j'ai dit ce que je faisais dans la vie pour exprimer le fait que je suis (a peu pres :;): ) informe sur la polemique des navigateurs et que je ne suis pas un utilisateur lambda (alpha, beta, gamma, ...,zeta, comme vous voulez  !) qui a ete influence par un "geek".

J'avoue maintenant que le fait de dire ca peut paraitre pretentieux. Alors...excuse-moi !  ::(: 

Pour en revenir a IE et les autres navigateurs, j'utilise IE8 sous Windows et FF sous Kubuntu, je ne suis pas pro-Microsoft, mais maintenant, je t'avoue qu'ils sont equivalents pour l'utilisation (a titre non professionnel) que j'en fais. Je ne comprenais pas tout l'acharnement qu'on peut avoir sur IE et Microsoft.

Neanmoins, en tant que dev cette fois, n'oubliez pas que les developpeurs de IE sont des salaries, qui vivent et font vivre leur famille de cette activite. Ce n'est pas le cas d'un Firefox par exemple. Alors : un peu de solidarite entre dev et de comprehension s'il vous plait !  ::D:  Le fait "d'imposer" IE aux utilisateurs est une strategie commerciale comme une autre (quelqu'un disait que l'economie, c'est la continuite de la guerre, mais sans les armes) : vous travaillez dans votre entreprise pour la faire prosperer, et non pour l'amener en faillite a cause d'un concurrent (gratuit).

----------


## _ash_

Petite digression pour rebondir sur ce dernier point : utiliser du libre n'implique pas tuer l'conomie du secteur IT.

Plus prcisment, cette page (qui toutefois n'a pas pour vocation d'tre neutre) explique que, vue d'une manire un peu simpliste, acheter du Microsoft revient contribuer au succs de l'conomie amricaine, tandis que lorsqu'une entreprise utilise du libre, et qu'elle est amene  payer une prestation de service autours (dploiement, installation, modules sur mesure, ...), c'est l'conomie nationale qui en bnficie.

Bref, l'argument conomique peut tre utilis dans un sens ou dans l'autre...

----------


## adivinenza

> Petite digression pour rebondir sur ce dernier point : utiliser du libre n'implique pas tuer l'conomie du secteur IT.
> 
> Plus prcisment, cette page (qui toutefois n'a pas pour vocation d'tre neutre) explique que, vue d'une manire un peu simpliste, acheter du Microsoft revient contribuer au succs de l'conomie amricaine, tandis que lorsqu'une entreprise utilise du libre, et qu'elle est amene  payer une prestation de service autours (dploiement, installation, modules sur mesure, ...), c'est l'conomie nationale qui en bnficie.
> 
> Bref, l'argument conomique peut tre utilis dans un sens ou dans l'autre...


Oulah faudrait pas que le debat devienne nationaliste la  ::aie:: 
Mais c'est peut etre dommage, mais c'est comme ca partout : en achetant des Toyota on enrichi le japon, des Macs c'est toujours les USA. 
Est ce que ca voudrait dire que s'il y avait un "Internet France Explorer " ou "Ivoire Explorer" (dsol je suis ivoirien, j'en fais aussi la pub  ::D: ), tous les francais l'utiliseraient, juste parce qu'il raporte a l'conomie Francaise?
Bon enfin c'est une maniere de voir les choses

De toute facon c'est ca le but de la libert de choix, vous utilisez ce qui vous semble parfait (puisque vous avez meme le choix de votre OS)!

----------


## _ash_

Le but n'tait pas de mettre en avant cet argument, mais plutt d'exprimer qu'invoquer la "solidarit des dveloppeurs" pour appuyer l'utilisation d'IE ne me semble pas cohrent.

----------


## adivinenza

> Le but n'tait pas de mettre en avant cet argument, mais plutt d'exprimer qu'invoquer la "solidarit des dveloppeurs" pour appuyer l'utilisation d'IE ne me semble pas cohrent.


 ::ccool::  Il a surement ses raisons de dire ca!!

----------


## smyley

Peut tre qu'il s'agissait d'viter de diaboliser les dveloppeurs d'IE ... m'enfin ...

----------


## adivinenza

::mouarf::  peut etre qu'il est consultant a MS (moi je dis ca je dis rien!  ::roll:: )

----------


## griggione

Bonjour tous




> IE est install avec un PC, mais tout le monde peut en installer un autre, donc je trouve cette polmique un peu ridicule.


Sauf que 90% des internautes ne savent mme pas ce que c'est qu'un navigateur.
Faites l'exprience et demander autour de vous: tu as quoi comme navigateur
_- Comme navi.... quoi ?_

Alors quand on commence  parler qu'il en existe d'autre .......  ::roll::

----------


## FailMan

> Bonjour tous
> 
> 
> 
> Sauf que 90% des internautes ne savent mme pas ce que c'est qu'un navigateur.
> Faites l'exprience et demander autour de vous: tu as quoi comme navigateur
> _- Comme navi.... quoi ?_
> 
> Alors quand on commence  parler qu'il en existe d'autre .......


Comme quoi ils en ont rien  cirer de leur navigateur, comme quoi IE leur convient bien puisqu'ils ne cherchent mme pas  se renseigner pour le changer. Surtout qu'IE maintenant est suffisamment performant et simple pour convenir  99% des utilisateurs lambda.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je dirais mme qu'un navigateur internet, a pour fonction de permettre  l'utilisateur de naviguer sur internet, le reste c'est des fioritures. Dans ce cas, IE, FF, Chrome, Opera, ... sont au mme niveau !

----------


## griggione

RE




> Comme quoi ils en ont rien  cirer de leur navigateur, comme quoi IE leur convient bien puisqu'ils ne cherchent mme pas  se renseigner pour le changer.


Heu non, c'est pas tout  fait a, ils ne savent pas qu'autre chose existe, c'est pas pareil.
Une fois que oui, la curiosit d'abord et les facilits apportes voire les extensions proposes permettent alors de faire un choix.

----------


## FailMan

Si ils ne savent pas que quelque chose d'autre existe, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas pris le temps de chercher ou de vouloir savoir si quelque chose d'autre existe. Donc c'est qu'ils n'en ressentent pas le besoin.
Pour surfer de manire basique sur le web, consulter ses mails, aller sur deux trois forums, facebook et choper quelques recettes de cuisine, il n'y a aucun intrt  changer de navigateur : IE fait trs bien son boulot.
Pas besoin de s'enquiquiner  surcharger la machine avec 3000 navigateurs qui ne vont faire que de compliquer la vie de l'utilisateur.

----------


## dams78

> Si ils ne savent pas que quelque chose d'autre existe, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas pris le temps de chercher ou de vouloir savoir si quelque chose d'autre existe. Donc c'est qu'ils n'en ressentent pas le besoin.
> Pour surfer de manire basique sur le web, consulter ses mails, aller sur deux trois forums, facebook et choper quelques recettes de cuisine, il n'y a aucun intrt  changer de navigateur : IE fait trs bien son boulot.
> Pas besoin de s'enquiquiner  surcharger la machine avec 3000 navigateurs qui ne vont faire que de compliquer la vie de l'utilisateur.


Ca fait un peu dictature votre point de vue : tant que l'utilisateur ne va pas voir derrire le mur on peut lui imposer notre produit...

----------


## griggione

RE




> Ca fait un peu dictature votre point de vue : tant que l'utilisateur ne va pas voir derrire le mur on peut lui imposer notre produit...


C'est comme a que IE8 est N1 du march grace  tous ces  ::zekill::  OEM qui bien sur enfoncent encore plus le clou.

----------


## FailMan

> Ca fait un peu dictature votre point de vue : tant que l'utilisateur ne va pas voir derrire le mur on peut lui imposer notre produit...


Faut savoir : un jour on reproche  Windows d'embarquer trop de logiciels : navigateur internet, logiciel anti-spyware, parefeu, logiciel de gravure, ouverture de fichiers .zip etc. etc. donc de nuir  l'offre concurrentielle, et on trouve toujours le moyen de dire : Windows c'est de la merde, on peut pas faire a nativement alors que sous Linux on a a.

On impose rien  l'utilisateur. L'OS est fourni *EN TOUTE CONNAISSANCE DE CAUSE* avec un navigateur internet, si il ne plat pas, on change. Tout comme si le logiciel de gravure ne te plat pas, tu peux le changer. Tout comme si le parefeu n'est pas satisfaisant, rien ne t'empche d'en installer un autre. Windows a une *vraie vocation de user-friendly* et donc incorpore un maximum de logiciels pour faciliter la vie de l'utilisateur. Si il en est pas satisfait, qu'il change.

Donc si IE8 est le premier navigateur en France, c'est qu'il y a des raisons, et c'est en grande partie grce  la satisfaction qu'il apporte  ses utilisateurs  :;): 




> C'est comme a que IE8 est N1 du march grace  tous ces  OEM qui bien sur enfoncent encore plus le clou.


C'est pas croyable de voir des trolls pareil sur les sujets Microsoft / Windows. Si vous n'aimez pas Windows ou Microsoft, c'est votre droit, mais venez pas polluer les topics correspondants, c'est agaant  la fin ! Je viens pas polluer les topic Mac et Linux (et Dieu sait si j'en ai parfois bien envie  ::haha:: ) donc faites de mme  ::roll::  Vous manquez horriblement d'objectivit, vous ne voulez pas reconnatre les qualits du navigateur, non c'est Internet Explorer donc c'est vraiment mauvais, je suis sr que si on dguise un FF avec l'interface et nom "Windows Internet Explorer" vous diriez que c'est franchement nul.
Donc crachez votre venin ailleurs, y'a plus que a dans les forums Actualits Windows : des trolls anti-MS.

----------


## griggione

RE




> On impose rien  l'utilisateur. L'OS est fourni *EN TOUTE CONNAISSANCE DE CAUSE* .......


Ha que non alors ........ d'ailleurs si on regarde dans les grandes surfaces, la majorit des vendeurs ne savent pas ce qu'il y a dedans, mieux que a, ne savent mme pas ce que c'est qu'un O/S.

----------


## yoyo88

Le problme, n'est pas que Internet Explorer soit embarqu nativement, mais qu'Internet explorer ne soit pas le meilleurs navigateur, aux yeux des utilisateur "chevronn".

JE me demande si on aurai le mme dbat dans le cas contraire... :;):

----------


## FailMan

> Ha que non alors ........ d'ailleurs si on regarde dans les grandes surfaces, la majorit des vendeurs ne savent pas ce qu'il y a dedans, mieux que a, ne savent mme pas ce que c'est qu'un O/S.


Ta remarque est fort dnue d'intrt. Elle n'apporte strictement rien car base sur une exprience personnelle compltement guide par ta subjectivit  ::aie:: 
Et puis, tu as raison, les gens quand ils achtent un ordinateur, ils ne se doutent pas que y'a Windows d'install dessus  ::haha::   ::aie::  Non mais, la mauvaise foi mal place des jaloux ...

Bien sr que si l'OS est vendu en toute connaissance de cause *AVEC UN NAVIGATEUR* (tu n'as pas compris cela puisque tu l'exclus de la citation) puisque sur les fiches techniques, tu retrouves tout le temps :




> Windows Internet Explorer 8, Windows Media Player 11


Je ne vois absolument pas le problme. Alors s'il vous plat, gardez votre mauvaise foi pour vous, et arrtez d'en vouloir  Microsoft parce qu'il russit, tout simplement parce que les autres navigateurs ne savent pas s'adapter aux besoins des utilisateurs !
Cite-moi UNE raison de passer  Firefox pour l'utilisateur lambda (qui reprsente 95% des utilisateurs).

----------


## griggione

RE

Et surtout en dehors des normes du W3C , IE 7 et 8 compris.
Et toujours et toujours se battre pour faire des sites pour tous navigateurs.

----------


## FailMan

> Et surtout en dehors des normes du W3C , IE 7 et 8 compris.


Le W3C est compltement inconnu de la grande majorit des utilisateurs.




> Et toujours et toujours se battre pour faire des sites pour tous navigateurs.


Encore une fois, cela ne concerne pas la grande majorit des utilisateurs.

 ::aie::  faut arriver  se dire que ce n'est pas parce que l'informatique c'est votre passion  vous, votre mtier, que c'est le cas de tout le monde, tout le monde n'a pas envie de s'enquiquiner  installer plusieurs navigateurs, tout le monde ne prte pas attention aux respect des normes, parce qu'ils ne les connaissent mme pas et s'en fichent royalement, tout comme ils se fichent des dveloppeurs !
Mettez-vous  la place de l'utilisateur lambda, c'est a votre problme. Vous croyez que vous reprsentez l'utilisateur lambda.
Pour un lambda, FF ou Chrome ne rprsente *aucun* intrt (du moins, j'attends que tu me prouves le contraire.)

----------


## yoyo88

> RE
> 
> Et surtout en dehors des normes du W3C , IE 7 et 8 compris.
> Et toujours et toujours se battre pour faire des sites pour tous navigateurs.


c'est un problme pour les dveloppeur pas pour les utilisateur.

une bonne raison serrait une interface plus conviviale, et surtout un temps de chargement plus rapide.  :;):

----------


## dams78

> Cite-moi UNE raison de passer  Firefox pour l'utilisateur lambda (qui reprsente 95% des utilisateurs).


Je vais te citer ce qu'il s'est pass pour moi ce weekend : un formulaire sous le site de Darty ne s'affichait pas lisiblement avec IE (le dernier puisqu'il s'agit d'un pc neuf), alors on a install Firefox et oooo miracle a fonctionne, bah oui tu comprends quand on respect les normes c'est mieux, mais effectivement l'utilisateur s'en branle, il veut juste que son formulaire s'affiche (donc ce qui revient  dire : respecter les normes).
Et puis c'est marrant mais mon beau pre ma dit, je recite "C'est plus facile  utiliser Firefox", donc comme quoi quand on a rellement le choix...

----------


## griggione

RE

OK OK pour le W3C, le topic est sur IE8 N1 des brouteurs, normal par l'imposition des OEM.
Et la drive que les utilisateurs s'en foutent.




> Pour un lambda, FF ou Chrome ne rprsente *aucun* intrt (du moins, j'attends que tu me prouves le contraire.)


Ben alors pourquoi autant de succs des autres fureteurs lorsque les internautes y goutent ??? 

Les professionnels ne reprsentent pas 40% de part du march  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FailMan

> "C'est plus facile  utiliser Firefox", donc comme quoi quand on a rellement le choix...


1. C'est purement subjectif

2. Ton beau-pre ne reprsente pas  lui tout seul la majorit des utilisateurs

3. On a le choix du navigateur, il suffit de chercher un petit peu

4. J'ai test le site de Darty avec IE8 : formulaire de commande, formulation d'enregistrement, formulaire pour donner son avis, ajout au panier, et bizarrement, tout marche mais bon, je dois toucher du bois, quelle mauvaise foi...  ::ange:: 




> Ben alors pourquoi autant de succs des autres fureteurs lorsque les internautes y goutent ???


Apprends  lire des statistiques. On vante des millions et des millions de tlchargements de Firefox, de Chrome, des stats toujours exploses  chaque nouvelle version.
Bizarrement, IE reste toujours le plus utilis.  ::aie::

----------


## griggione

RE

Pourquoi IE 8 faudrait savoir lequel a t utilis.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Honntement, le W3C, tout le monde s'en fout comme de sa premire paire de chaussette ! C'est comme les normes sur l'paisseur des tranches de saucisson !  ::roll:: 

Et dire que les utilisateurs n'ont pas le choix et qu'on leur impose IE, est d'une absurdit sans borne !

Windows est livr avec Paint, pourtant beaucoup de gens utilisent Photoshop ou un autre logiciel, parce que Paint ne leur suffit pas ! Ils cherchent sur le net et trouvent !
Windows est livr avec Wordpad, pourtant les gens utilisent Word, OpenOffice pour raliser leurs courriers. Parceque Wordpad ne leur suffit pas ! Ils cherchent sur le net et trouvent !
Windows est livr avec IE et les gens le gardent. Et ce serait parce qu'il est livr avec Windows ? Que les gens n'auraient pas la curiosit de chercher ? C'est absurde ! Ils ont la curiosit pour TOUS les logiciels SAUF le navigateur ? Je n'y crois pas ! Je pense qu'IE suffit  leurs besoins et donc n'ont aucun intrt  aller chercher autre chose, c'est tout !
Certains utilisent le navigateur fourni avec la LiveBox pourtant il est loin d'tre super, mais c'est celui qui se lance quand ils se connectent sur le net, et leur permet de naviguer sur le net, et finalement, c'est tout ce qu'ils demandent !

----------


## FailMan

> RE
> 
> Pourquoi IE 8 faudrait savoir lequel a t utilis.





> Je vais te citer ce qu'il s'est pass pour moi ce weekend : un formulaire sous le site de Darty ne s'affichait pas lisiblement avec *IE (le dernier puisqu'il s'agit d'un pc neuf)*


Autant pour moi, c'est IE quarante-douze  ::aie::   ::haha::   ::boulet:: 

Non, mais, j'ai jamais vu a !

----------


## yoyo88

Je me rpte, le problme n'est pas qu' IE soit prinstal, mais que se n'est pas le meilleurs pour bon nombre d'autre nous.

Maintenant, si Firefox tait prinstall sur Windows a la place d'IE. aurions nous se dbat?

Une chose est sur on ne peut pas reprocher a Microsoft de donnes un accs a internet grce a son produit. aprs libre a l'utilisateur de l'utiliser ou non.

----------


## griggione

RE




> Apprends  lire des statistiques.
> Bizarrement, IE reste toujours le plus utilis.


Apprend  lire les topics, IE8 est numro 1 chez Cro$oft .
IE est le plus utilis parce que IE6+7+8 ...........

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d82...e-navigateurs/

----------


## FailMan

Ce n'est pas le meilleur pour nous parce que nous ne reprsentons pas l'utilisateur lambda.
J'utilise Chrome parce qu'il est plus lger, et parce que j'aime bien sa personnalisation, et parce que j'aime bien toucher un peu  tout ce qui sort de chez Google en ce moment  ::D: 

Mais j'aime aussi IE parce qu'il reste efficace et sobre, et je comprends son succs.

J'utilisais FF, mais je l'ai abandonn : trop gourmand, trop long  l'excution.




> Apprend  lire les topics, IE8 est numro 1 chez Cro$oft .


Je comprends pas trop l... IE8 est deuxime mondial, mais IE reprsente  lui seul 55% des PDM mondiales, ce qui signifie que FF toutes versions confondues ne reprsente pas la majorit.
Quand tu parles des PDM Windows ou Linux, tu prends en compte toutes les versions non ? Faisons de mme pour IE.
Ta dmonstration n'est donc aucunement valable, tout comme votre acharnement et reflte juste votre jalousie envers la russite de Microsoft, et votre volont de troller parce que vous n'avez certainement rien d'autre  faire.

Donc Firefox n'est pas le navigateur le plus utilis au monde, il possde 32% de PDM contre IE qui en possde 55%  ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

> RE
> 
> 
> Apprend  lire les topics, IE8 est numro 1 chez Cro$oft .
> IE est le plus utilis parce que IE6+7+8 ...........
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d82...e-navigateurs/


juste pour info :
les stat prsent vont jusque la semaine 52 de 2009.
donc ont n'a pas le mois de janvier.

Or la new dit que IE8 est pass numero 1 mondial.
donc sans doute en janvier. :;):

----------


## griggione

RE

Perso j'en ai 5  dispo mais c'est pour vrifier l'affichage des sites raliss.

FF devient un peu lourd mais je n'ai que trois extensions, donc le navigateur par dfaut.

Mais faut quand mme reconnaitre qu'une fois que les internautes savent et essaient d'autres navigateurs, IE n'est plus spcialement le plus utilis.
Ceux sont les sondages qui le disent.

----------


## yoyo88

> RE
> 
> Perso j'en ai 5  dispo mais c'est pour vrifier l'affichage des sites raliss.
> 
> FF devient un peu lourd mais je n'ai que trois extensions, donc le navigateur par dfaut.
> 
> Mais faut quand mme reconnaitre qu'une fois que les internautes savent et essaient d'autres navigateurs, IE n'est plus spcialement le plus utilis.
> Ceux sont les sondages qui le disent.


Je suis tous a fait d'accord, mais on ne peut pas reprocher a MS de donne un navigateur par dfaut qui va convenir a la majorit des gens.  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je me rpte, le problme n'est pas qu' IE soit prinstal, mais que se n'est pas le meilleurs pour bon nombre d'autre nous.


Moi, j'ai pas d'autre moi !  ::mouarf:: 




> Maintenant, si Firefox tait prinstall sur Windows a la place d'IE. aurions nous se dbat?


Bien sr. Parce que certains te diraient que Chrome c'est plus mieux que mieux, d'autres qu'Opera c'est le navigateur qui dchire  donf', etc...





> Une chose est sur on ne peut pas reprocher a Microsoft de donnes un accs a internet grce a son produit. aprs libre a l'utilisateur de l'utiliser ou non.


Ben voil ! Chacun est libre de l'utiliser.

Les distributions Linux ont bien un navigateur d'installer par dfaut, Mac OS aussi  ! Est-il plus simple d'en changer que sous Windows ? Non ! 
Le dbat est clos, on peut passer  un autre sujet !

----------


## FailMan

> Mais faut quand mme reconnaitre qu'une fois que les internautes savent et essaient d'autres navigateurs, IE n'est plus spcialement le plus utilis..


Comment expliques-tu alors *l'explosions des tlchargements pour le dernier FF* (entre autres) et *les 55% de PDM pour IE* ?
On vante  chaque fois les records battus de tlchargements, pour toutes les versions on fait mieux ! Mais comment expliques-tu les constants meilleurs rsultats d'IE ?!

D'ailleurs, tu ne m'as toujours pas donn une vraie raison pour un lambda de changer de navigateur  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> Comment expliques-tu alors *l'explosions des tlchargements pour le dernier FF* (entre autres) et *les 55% de PDM pour IE* ?
> On vante  chaque fois les records battus de tlchargements, pour toutes les versions on fait mieux ! Mais comment expliques-tu les constants meilleurs rsultats d'IE ?!


Les parts de marchs d'IE sont en baisse constante depuis l'mergence de Firefox. 55%, c'est la part de march la plus basse qu'ait jamais eu IE.

En plus, Google commence  tablir des partenariats avec des constructeurs de PC pour faire en sorte que Chrome soit prinstall sur leurs nouvelles machines (c'est le cas chez Sony par exemple).

IE pourrait bien perdre sa premire place dans une chance pas si lointaine.

----------


## FailMan

> Les parts de marchs d'IE sont en baisse constante depuis l'mergence de Firefox. 55%, c'est la part de march la plus basse qu'ait jamais eu IE.
> 
> En plus, Google commence  tablir des partenariats avec des constructeurs de PC pour faire en sorte que Chrome soit prinstall sur leurs nouvelles machines (c'est le cas chez Sony par exemple).
> 
> IE pourrait bien perdre sa premire place dans une chance pas si lointaine.


Oui, mais toujours est-il que pour l'instant il reste le premier navigateur  :;): 
Qui vivra verra !

----------


## dams78

> Autant pour moi, c'est IE quarante-douze   
> 
> Non, mais, j'ai jamais vu a !


C'est moi que tu traites de boulet? Parce que n'utilisant pas IE, ni Windows je ne connais pas les versions par coeur, t'es un peu pathtique quand mme...

Pour ton information le formulaire en question est le premier cran lorsque tu te connecte avec ta carte de fidlit. Aprs si tu me crois pas j'en ai rien  foutre.

Ya quand mme un truc qui me surprend, vous vous prtendez informaticiens et pour justifier votre utilisation d'IE au lieu de dire "bah moi je l'aime bien" vous nous sortez des conneries : les normes ont s'en fout, comme IE est le plus utilis (combien de part de march il est entrain de perdre d'ailleurs?) c'est IE la norme...  ::ccool::

----------


## dams78

> Comment expliques-tu alors *l'explosions des tlchargements pour le dernier FF* (entre autres) et *les 55% de PDM pour IE* ?
> On vante  chaque fois les records battus de tlchargements, pour toutes les versions on fait mieux ! Mais comment expliques-tu les constants meilleurs rsultats d'IE ?!
> 
> D'ailleurs, tu ne m'as toujours pas donn une vraie raison pour un lambda de changer de navigateur


Justement IE perd des parts de march, mme si il reste leader!!!

Si tu tais mon born (pour tre poli) tu l'aurai eu ta raison pour un lambda de changer de navigateur

----------


## yoyo88

> C'est moi que tu traites de boulet? Parce que n'utilisant pas IE, ni Windows je ne connais pas les versions par coeur, t'es un peu pathtique quand mme...


on se calme les enfant! on se calme! 
mme si je suis tous a fait d'accord avec toi sur se coup la. sa ne sert a rien de rpondre a la provocation. On n'est plus inteligent que sa non?  :;):

----------


## cahnory

Moi ce qui me tue (et je l'ai expliqu dans les pages prcdentes mais j'ai l'impression qu'on touche  un sujet religieux et que tout ce qui est constructif est forcment mis de cot) c'est qu'on s'obstine  mettre sur un mme plan dsir du dveloppeur et de l'utilisateur.
Faudrait faire deux sujets en fait, un sur l'exprience utilisateur et un sur la difficult d'intgration des dveloppeurs mais... je me censure... arrtons de tout mlanger !
Et juste comme a, imaginez vous redevenir gamin, vous aimiez vous quand vous achetiez un jouet et qu'il n'y avait pas les piles  l'intrieur ? moi personnellement a m'a fesait chier plus d'une fois et duracel, energizer ou noname s'il y avait des piles  l'intrieur j'tait le plus heureux du ptrole... maintenant ceux qui avaient des piles rechargeable ou autre il pouvait trs bien les utiliser...

----------


## FailMan

> C'est moi que tu traites de boulet?


Non, la personne qui ne sait pas lire, vu qu'elle demande quelle version d'IE c'est, alors que c'est crit noir sur blanc que c'est la dernire (donc la 8 sur les PC neufs).




> Pour ton information le formulaire en question est le premier cran lorsque tu te connecte avec ta carte de fidlit. Aprs si tu me crois pas j'en ai rien  foutre.


Ben coute, j'ai test tous les formulaires, aucun n'tait mal affich  ::aie:: 




> Ya quand mme un truc qui me surprend, vous vous prtendez informaticiens et pour justifier votre utilisation d'IE au lieu de dire "bah moi je l'aime bien" vous nous sortez des conneries : les normes ont s'en fout, comme IE est le plus utilis (combien de part de march il est entrain de perdre d'ailleurs?) c'est IE la norme...


Y'a un truc que toi (et certains autres) arrivez pas  faire : vous mettre dans la peau de l'*utilisateur*... Les normes, il s'en tape... Lorsque vous arriverez  votre mettre dans la peau du lambda, vous comprendrez qu'IE, FF, Chrome ou Opera font la mme chose : afficher des pages internet ... Respect des normes du W3C, divulgation des historiques, extensions, thmes, *IL S'EN TAPE* !..

Et au fait, la raison, je l'attends... Non, c'est pas parce que certains utilisent IE que l'on doit arrter IE  ::aie::  dans ce cas, je devrais arrter de regarder certains trucs  la TV parce que mes potes ont dcid de ne plus regarder  ::haha:: 

Mais oui IE est le plus utilis, vous avez beau dire ce que vous voulez, oui il perd des parts de march, et ? Si vous savez pas lire un graphique avec des courbes, je donne pas cher de votre cerveau...

----------


## _ash_

> Et au fait, la raison, je l'attends...


Des choses comme a : http://www.wikidesign.ch/en/dokutouch#disclaimer



> This template may or may not look good in Internet Explorer. Probably rather the latter. I don't care. To make it clear: This is not my problem. It is the problem of Microsoft and the problem of users still using a defunct browser. I will not waste a single second of my spare time working around bugs of Internet Explorer.


Il ne s'agit bien sr que de l'avis d'une seule personne ; mais vu le mcontentement des dveloppeurs, on peut imaginer que ce cas n'est pas isol.

D'un point de vue plus pratique, j'ai t amen  utiliser IE6 cet t (navigateur par dfaut l o je travaillais). J'ai fini par install FF le jour o j'ai eu besoin de consulter un site dont le corps des pages ne s'affichait pas avec ce navigateur. (bien que ce comportement m'ait intrigu, non, je n'ai pas pris le temps de regarder dans le code html ce qui pouvait provoquer un disfonctionnement si flagrant).

Il y a tout de mme deux points  souligner :
- je ne sais pas si le problme venait d'IE tout court, ou juste d'IE6
- durant les 4 mois prcdent, j'avais utilis IE6 sans souci

Ces deux points montrent que, bien qu'IE puisse convenir  beaucoup d'utilisateurs, il existe des raisons trs concrtes (et indpendantes de considrations types plugins/skin/effet de mode) qui peuvent pousser un utilisateur "lambda"  abandonner IE.

----------


## FailMan

> Il ne s'agit bien sr que de l'avis d'une seule personne ; mais vu le mcontentement des dveloppeurs, on peut imaginer que ce cas n'est pas isol.


C'est le point de vue d'un dveloppeur, a ne concerne pas le lambda.




> Ces deux points montrent que, bien qu'IE puisse convenir  beaucoup d'utilisateurs, il existe des raisons trs concrtes (et indpendantes de considrations types plugins/skin/effet de mode) qui peuvent pousser un utilisateur "lambda"  abandonner IE.


Quant aux points voqus... Un site sur 4 mois... avec IE6... faut pas pousser mm dans les orties non plus, le lambda se dira "ah bah y'a un bug, c'est comme a, c'est le site qui est mal fait" si jamais il y prte srieusement attention  ::aie:: 

Les deux raisons sont aucunement valables. Encore on serait  l'poque IE6, je dirais oui il y a des vraies raisons : pas de blocage de pop-up, pas d'onglets, pas de prvention phishing, lenteur exasprante... Mais l, c'est plus le cas. On est  IE8 maintenant.

----------


## _ash_

> C'est le point de vue d'un dveloppeur, a ne concerne pas le lambda.


 terme, si. Puisque les sites utilisant ce template risque de souffrir de bugs d'affichage sous IE.
Il n'est bien sr pas question que ces sites soient compltement inutilisables avec cette famille de navigateur ; mais que l'utilisateur aura une navigation moins agrable.




> le lambda se dira "ah bah y'a un bug, c'est comme a, c'est le site qui est mal fait"


Oui, bien sr.  aucun moment mon intervention n'a eu pour but de sous-entendre le contraire. Juste de rpondre  "Y a-t-il des raisons pour lesquelles un autre navigateur pourrait davantage convenir  un utilisateur 'classique'".

(Bref, juste pour viter les erreurs d'interprtations : mon but n'est pas de sortir l'argument qui prouvera aux yeux du monde qu'IE n'est pas bon et que Microsoft devrait trembler)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> D'un point de vue plus pratique, j'ai t amen  utiliser IE6 cet t (navigateur par dfaut l o je travaillais). J'ai fini par install FF le jour o j'ai eu besoin de consulter un site dont le corps des pages ne s'affichait pas avec ce navigateur. (bien que ce comportement m'ait intrigu, non, je n'ai pas pris le temps de regarder dans le code html ce qui pouvait provoquer un disfonctionnement si flagrant).
> 
> Il y a tout de mme deux points  souligner :
> - je ne sais pas si le problme venait d'IE tout court, ou juste d'IE6
> - durant les 4 mois prcdent, j'avais utilis IE6 sans souci
> 
> Ces deux points montrent que, bien qu'IE puisse convenir  beaucoup d'utilisateurs, il existe des raisons trs concrtes (et indpendantes de considrations types plugins/skin/effet de mode) qui peuvent pousser un utilisateur "lambda"  abandonner IE.


Pour comparer, il aurait fallu que tu installes FireFox 1, pour voir !  ::mouarf:: 
Dire qu'IE est nul parce que aujourd'hui IE6 est dpass, ce n'est pas trs srieux. Ce qui me choque c'est que des boites travaillent encore avec IE6 et qu'elles n'ont pas volues ! C'est incroyable, a ! :8O:

----------


## _ash_

> Pour comparer, il aurait fallu que tu installes FireFox 1, pour voir


Mon but n'tait pas de comparer, mais de pouvoir travailler. Et tu noteras que j'ai soulign ce point (qu'il s'agissait d'une version dpasse d'IE) pour viter les erreurs d'interprtations.




> Dire qu'IE est nul


Encore une fois, il ne s'agit pas de a. En particulier, je n'aurai sinon pas pris la peine de prciser que "durant les 4 mois prcdent, j'avais utilis IE6 sans souci".

----------


## Louis Griffont

Certes, mais tu laisses quand mme planer un doute. Pourquoi ne pas avoir simplement mis  jour IE ?

----------


## FailMan

Oui, il y a des raisons, mais aux yeux du lambda, elles sont pas assez _pratiques_, c'est du charabia pour lui, a ne change presque rien. Pour lui, c'est vague.

----------


## _ash_

> Pourquoi ne pas avoir simplement mis  jour IE ?


Pourquoi l'aurais-je fait ?
Basiquement, je voulais juste un autre navigateur. Mon choix a t guid par mon got personnel (et donc subjectif).

Indpendamment, on s'gare : la question n'est pas de savoir pourquoi *moi*, j'ai prfr FF.




> elles sont pas assez pratiques


a, c'est subjectif.
Et je pense que la question n'est pas tant que ceci ne soit "pas assez pratique" pour l'utilisateur ; mais plutt le fait que, comme tu l'as soulign plus tt, l'utilisateur n'incriminera pas son navigateur.

----------


## FailMan

> a, c'est subjectif.
> Et je pense que la question n'est pas tant que ceci ne soit "pas assez pratique" pour l'utilisateur ; mais plutt le fait que, comme tu l'as soulign plus tt, l'utilisateur n'incriminera pas son navigateur.


D'un ct, je pense que a se rejoint. Les formulaires mal dessins, ou les bugs d'affichages, l'utilisateur les rencontrera tellement peu souvent que pour lui c'est insignifiant, et il ne pensera mme pas  se dire que c'est son navigateur  :;): 

Donc je comprends trs bien le succs d'IE et pourquoi (en France tout du moins) il garde un certain succs. Par contre, pour le futur, je ne me prononcerai pas, on avait pas forcment prvu une ascension aussi fulgurante de Chrome, donc qui dit qu'IE va continuer de descendre ?  ::?:

----------


## dams78

> Non, la personne qui ne sait pas lire, vu qu'elle demande quelle version d'IE c'est, alors que c'est crit noir sur blanc que c'est la dernire (donc la 8 sur les PC neufs).


J'ai du loup un post alors, qui a demand a?




> Ben coute, j'ai test tous les formulaires, aucun n'tait mal affich


J'ai du rver alors, et puis mon beau pre aussi, mais bon c'est certainement de la mauvaise foi comme tu dis, j'ai tellement  y gagner de donner un exemple concret...




> Y'a un truc que toi (et certains autres) arrivez pas  faire : vous mettre dans la peau de l'*utilisateur*... Les normes, il s'en tape... Lorsque vous arriverez  votre mettre dans la peau du lambda, vous comprendrez qu'IE, FF, Chrome ou Opera font la mme chose : afficher des pages internet ... Respect des normes du W3C, divulgation des historiques, extensions, thmes, *IL S'EN TAPE* !..


T'as peut tre pas compris pourquoi j'ai donn cet exemple alors, je vais essayer d'expliquer lentement.
Si tu respectes les normes, le lambda est content parce que son navigateur affiche correctement son site, c'est pas plus compliqu!




> Et au fait, la raison, je l'attends...


L c'est moi qui donne pas cher de ton cerveau.

----------


## dams78

> Donc je comprends trs bien le succs d'IE et pourquoi (en France tout du moins) il garde un certain succs. Par contre, pour le futur, je ne me prononcerai pas, on avait pas forcment prvu une ascension aussi fulgurante de Chrome, donc qui dit qu'IE va continuer de descendre ?


Tu ferai un bon businessman toi : "chef on perd des parts de march, mais vous inquitez pas on est toujours premier, c'est le principal"  ::ccool::  

Quand on sait qu'IE ne va plus tre install par dfaut sur Windows on peut se poser certaines questions

----------


## FailMan

> Tu ferai un bon businessman toi : "chef on perd des parts de march, mais vous inquitez pas on est toujours premier, c'est le principal"  
> 
> Quand on sait qu'IE ne va plus tre install par dfaut sur Windows on peut se poser certaines questions


On verra bien  :;): 




> J'ai du loup un post alors, qui a demand a?


griggione.




> T'as peut tre pas compris pourquoi j'ai donn cet exemple alors, je vais essayer d'expliquer lentement.
> Si tu respectes les normes, le lambda est content parce que son navigateur affiche correctement son site, c'est pas plus compliqu!


Lis les posts un peu plus haut, tu vas y trouver la mme chose que ce que je m'apprtais  rpondre maintenant.




> D'un ct, je pense que a se rejoint. Les formulaires mal dessins, ou les bugs d'affichages, l'utilisateur les rencontrera tellement peu souvent que pour lui c'est insignifiant, et il ne pensera mme pas  se dire que c'est son navigateur 
> 
> Donc je comprends trs bien le succs d'IE et pourquoi (en France tout du moins) il garde un certain succs. Par contre, pour le futur, je ne me prononcerai pas, on avait pas forcment prvu une ascension aussi fulgurante de Chrome, donc qui dit qu'IE va continuer de descendre ?





> Et je pense que la question n'est pas tant que ceci ne soit "pas assez pratique" pour l'utilisateur ; mais plutt le fait que, comme tu l'as soulign plus tt, l'utilisateur n'incriminera pas son navigateur.

----------


## smyley

> Si tu respectes les normes, le lambda est content parce que son navigateur affiche correctement son site, c'est pas plus compliqu!


Il n'y a pas exactement l'implication dans les deux sens :

Si son navigateur affiche correctement son site, le lambda est content.
Mais a n'implique pas un support parfait des normes.

----------


## griggione

Bonjour tous

Mon intervention tait surtout de souligner que IE est en tte non pas parce que c'est le meilleur, le plus beau, ........ mais bel et bien parce qu'il est *impos* par les OEM pour le lambda et par les contrats des grosses socits avec Cro$oft pour les professionnels.

Et la position dominante a aide pour les chiffres, alors quand on vois:



> Internet Explorer 8 devient le numro un du march
> *Microsoft se dit "humble et trs excit" par la progression de son navigateur*


Ben c'est plus fort que moi ............

----------


## FailMan

> Bonjour tous
> 
> Mon intervention tait surtout de souligner que IE est en tte non pas parce que c'est le meilleur, le plus beau, ........ mais bel et bien parce qu'il est *impos* par les OEM pour le lambda et par les contrats des grosses socits avec Cro$oft pour les professionnels..


C'est pas parce qu'on te le propose au dpart que rien n'empche d'aller voir ailleurs ...  ::aie:: 
Surtout que les entreprises utilisent les logiciels en connaissance de cause, si IE est utilis, c'est parce qu'il convient, point barre, faut pas chercher des problmes l ou il n'y en a pas...

Parce qu'il est pas impos, IE, je te rappelle que tu peux trs bien installer un autre navigateur  ::roll:: 

Et a te boucherait le derrire d'crire correctement le nom d'une entreprise ? Franchement, rien qu'a lire Microsoft crit de cette manire pitoyable, vous perdez toute crdibilit, a donne franchement pas envie de discuter, a prouve votre mauvaise foi et votre manque total d'objectivit.

A croire que vous dites "Ouais, moi j'aime pas IE parce que c'est comme a" parce que a fait _in_... "Ouais moi je suis trop un geek oufz00r parce que je suis sous Linux,  :8-): "
C'est surtout ridicule quand c'est pas appuy avec de vrais arguments, le problme est que tu en as aucun, c'est juste trop drle  ::haha:: 

Tu n'as apport aucune raison valable pour le lambda d'installer FF en plus d'IE, tout simplement parce que tu supportes des ides sans savoir pourquoi, sans doute parce qu'un jour tu as supprim un .dll de ton system32 donc du coup tu en as dcid que c'tait la faute  MS  ::aie:: 

Au fait, la position dominante de MS... Ils ne l'ont pas vole, pas sr que si un jour FF obtient 90% de PDM tu lui reproches sa position dominante... Si ?
Mauvaise foi, mauvaise foi, mauvaise foi  ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## griggione

RE

 ::cfou:: 

windows

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bonjour tous
> 
> Mon intervention tait surtout de souligner que IE est en tte non pas parce que c'est le meilleur, le plus beau, ........ mais bel et bien parce qu'il est *impos* par les OEM pour le lambda et par les contrats des grosses socits avec Cro$oft pour les professionnels.


Pour la rponse, je me contente de m'auto-citer  ::roll:: 




> dire que les utilisateurs n'ont pas le choix et qu'on leur impose IE, est d'une absurdit sans borne !
> 
> Windows est livr avec Paint, pourtant beaucoup de gens utilisent Photoshop ou un autre logiciel, parce que Paint ne leur suffit pas ! Ils cherchent sur le net et trouvent !
> Windows est livr avec Wordpad, pourtant les gens utilisent Word, OpenOffice pour raliser leurs courriers. Parceque Wordpad ne leur suffit pas ! Ils cherchent sur le net et trouvent !
> Windows est livr avec IE et les gens le gardent. Et ce serait parce qu'il est livr avec Windows ? Que les gens n'auraient pas la curiosit de chercher ? C'est absurde ! Ils ont la curiosit pour TOUS les logiciels SAUF le navigateur ? Je n'y crois pas ! Je pense qu'IE suffit  leurs besoins et donc n'ont aucun intrt  aller chercher autre chose, c'est tout !
> Certains utilisent le navigateur fourni avec la LiveBox pourtant il est loin d'tre super, mais c'est celui qui se lance quand ils se connectent sur le net, et leur permet de naviguer sur le net, et finalement, c'est tout ce qu'ils demandent !





> Les distributions Linux ont bien un navigateur d'installer par dfaut, Mac OS aussi  ! Est-il plus simple d'en changer que sous Windows ? Non ! 
> Le dbat est clos, on peut passer  un autre sujet !



Sans autres commentaires !

----------


## FailMan

> RE
> 
> 
> 
> windows


De pire en pire. En guise d'arguments, tu me sors une vido tire d'une mission  ton hautement satyrique. C'est donc aucunement recevable  ::aie::   ::haha::

----------


## Deadpool

Personnellement, et bien que Linuxien et libriste convaincu, mon avis aurait tendance  rejoindre celui de Louis Griffon et JohnPetrucci.

Il est clair qu'un utilisateur lambda ne verra que peu d'intrt de passer d'un IE  un Firefox vu que ceux-ci dans leurs dernires versions, offrent en apparence  des fonctionnalits analogues.

A la limite,  l'poque d'IE 6 et de l'mergence de Firefox, il y avait plus un intrt. IE n'avait que peu volu depuis plusieurs annes et Firefox offrait une vraie volution d'un point de vue fonctionnalits (onglets, bloqueur de popup, RSS enfin bref, tout ce que IE 6 n'offrait pas  l'poque).

----------


## Rams7s

IE8 est lent. Il n'y a qu'a ouvrir un onglet, a ne se fait pas instantanment, c'est gnant quand mme. Et il est lent au dmarrage aussi.

Aprs pour l'utilisateur de base, c'est pas un soucis. Si il va juste consulter ses mails, et sur facebook, a lui change pas la vie.

Aprs, utiliser firefox ou IE, a ne change rien du tout. Le fanboy qui se sent plus parce qu'IE 8 est premier faut qu'il ouvre les yeux. Dis  tes parents que tu enlves IE pour mettre firefox ( ou Opera  ::ccool:: ), ou n'importe quoi d'autre, une fois que les favoris sont remis a va rien leur changer du tout. Vu que pour lui c'est pareil, il n'a pas fait un choix,  aucun moment. Donc il prends ce qu'on lui propose, mais ce n'est pas un choix.

Dis autrement, dans ton armoire t'as que des slips rouges. Tu les mets sans te poser de questions, a te convient. Pareil pour la grosse majorit des gens.
Tu peux aller en demander des bleus  ton voisin, a n'a aucun interet si ce n'est le changement de couleurs. Sauf si, comme pour les navigateurs web t'as envie de changer, ou alors tu penses que le bleu c'est plus _in_. 
Bien entendu, tu peux dire que le slip rouge il vient de leclerc et que c'est un mchant capitaliste alors que le slip bleu il est fait par l'association des petits-retraits du village voisin qui n'ont rien de mieux  faire que de tricoter des slips bleu.
Si demain, tu remplaces tous les slips rouges par des slips bleu, aprs une courte priode d'adaptation, a va revenir au mme pour tout le monde. Le slip, c'est comme le navigateur, a te permet d'tre  l'aise dans tes activits (faire du vlo/consulter tes mails), mais la couleur qu'il a tu t'en contrefiches.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> IE8 est lent. Il n'y a qu'a ouvrir un onglet, a ne se fait pas instantanment, c'est gnant quand mme. Et il est lent au dmarrage aussi.
> 
> Aprs pour l'utilisateur de base, c'est pas un soucis. Si il va juste consulter ses mails, et sur facebook, a lui change pas la vie.
> 
> Aprs, utiliser firefox ou IE, a ne change rien du tout. Le fanboy qui se sent plus parce qu'IE 8 est premier faut qu'il ouvre les yeux. Dis  tes parents que tu enlves IE pour mettre firefox ( ou Opera ), ou n'importe quoi d'autre, une fois que les favoris sont remis a va rien leur changer du tout. Vu que pour lui c'est pareil, il n'a pas fait un choix,  aucun moment. Donc il prends ce qu'on lui propose, mais ce n'est pas un choix.
> 
> Dis autrement, dans ton armoire t'as que des slips rouges. Tu les mets sans te poser de questions, a te convient. Pareil pour la grosse majorit des gens.
> Tu peux aller en demander des bleus  ton voisin, a n'a aucun interet si ce n'est le changement de couleurs. Sauf si, comme pour les navigateurs web t'as envie de changer, ou alors tu penses que le bleu c'est plus _in_. 
> Bien entendu, tu peux dire que le slip rouge il vient de leclerc et que c'est un mchant capitaliste alors que le slip bleu il est fait par l'association des petits-retraits du village voisin qui n'ont rien de mieux  faire que de tricoter des slips bleu.
> Si demain, tu remplaces tous les slips rouges par des slips bleu, aprs une courte priode d'adaptation, a va revenir au mme pour tout le monde. Le slip, c'est comme le navigateur, a te permet d'tre  l'aise dans tes activits (faire du vlo/consulter tes mails), mais la couleur qu'il a tu t'en contrefiches.


a c'est une rponse qui a du slip !  ::lol::

----------


## FailMan

> IE8 est lent. Il n'y a qu'a ouvrir un onglet, a ne se fait pas instantanment, c'est gnant quand mme. Et il est lent au dmarrage aussi.
> 
> Aprs pour l'utilisateur de base, c'est pas un soucis. Si il va juste consulter ses mails, et sur facebook, a lui change pas la vie.


Ben oui, c'est pourquoi utiliser IE ou FF, a ne change rien du tout, donc les gens restent sur IE parce qu'il est install par dfaut, et non pas impos.




> Donc il prends ce qu'on lui propose, mais ce n'est pas un choix.


Bien sr que si c'est un choix. Actuellement, c'est un choix : on ne t'empche pas d'installer un autre navigateur et de l'utiliser. Dans quelques temps, IE ne sera plus prinstall, et y'aura encore plus le choix.
Mais bon, a me fait rire tout a, on crache sur Windows en disant "tout est dj prinstall, on peux rien choisir, a nuit au dveloppement de la concurrence", mais par contre pour Linux on ne crache pas dessus quand tous les softs sont fournis avec ...  ::roll::  et on cracherait sur Windows si y'avait rien de fourni ... "c'est quoi cet OS ? tu l'installes et y'a rien c'est vraiment trop nul, oblig de tout remettre  la main, y'est vraiment pas prt  l'emploi !!"  ::roll::

----------


## dams78

Je pense que a ne changerai vraiment rien pour l'utilisateur si l'affichage entre IE et les autres (FF, Opera, etc) tait exactement le mme. Or c'est pas le cas, et a c'est pas normal. Donc certains vont dire IE c'est le plus utiliser, les autres n'avaient qu' faire pareil, bah oui mais comment faire lorsque les specs, normes ne sont pas partages?

Ensuite pour ce qui est du choix, effectivement on peut en installer un autre, mais moi je serai "satisfait" que lorsqu'on pourra le dsinstaller pour un autre. Pourquoi? Tout simplement parce que j'en ai marre que certaines appli me lance mes fichiers, liens, etc avec ce navigateur. Alors qu'il n'est pas mon navigateur par dfaut.

----------


## FailMan

> Je pense que a ne changerai vraiment rien pour l'utilisateur si l'affichage entre IE et les autres (FF, Opera, etc) tait exactement le mme. Or c'est pas le cas, et a c'est pas normal. Donc certains vont dire IE c'est le plus utiliser, les autres n'avaient qu' faire pareil, bah oui mais comment faire lorsque les specs, normes ne sont pas partages?


Tu chipotes, c'est 1 site sur 4000 qui s'affiche mal. J'utilise Chrome et IE, et je constate quasiment jamais de bugs d'affichage (j'ai jamais retrouv celui de Darty) et pourtant, je passe pas mal de temps sur le net, donc si c'tait si flagrant, je le verrais, non ?




> Ensuite pour ce qui est du choix, effectivement on peut en installer un autre, mais moi je serai "satisfait" que lorsqu'on pourra le dsinstaller pour un autre. Pourquoi? Tout simplement parce que j'en ai marre que certaines appli me lance mes fichiers, liens, etc avec ce navigateur. Alors qu'il n'est pas mon navigateur par dfaut.


Tu chipotes un peu aussi ici, c'est vraiment pour "dire de". Combien d'applis lancent IE  la place du navigateur par dfaut ?.. Et pour combien d'oprations es-tu oblig de "supporter" IE ?..

C'est pas la mort  ce que je sache, mais bon, a prouve encore une fois que c'est de la mauvaise foi et de l'acharnement mal plac  ::roll::  a ne te bouche pas le derrire d'utiliser IE pour 3 pages... Tssss...

Et puis, si je me souviens bien, tu ne tournes pas sous Windows ? Donc de quoi te plains-tu ?!  ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> Tu chipotes, c'est 1 site sur 4000 qui s'affiche mal. J'utilise Chrome et IE, et je constate quasiment jamais de bugs d'affichage (j'ai jamais retrouv celui de Darty) et pourtant, je passe pas mal de temps sur le net, donc si c'tait si flagrant, je le verrais, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tu chipotes un peu aussi ici, c'est vraiment pour "dire de". Combien d'applis lancent IE  la place du navigateur par dfaut ?.. Et pour combien d'oprations es-tu oblig de "supporter" IE ?..
> 
> C'est pas la mort  ce que je sache, mais bon, a prouve encore une fois que c'est de la mauvaise foi et de l'acharnement mal plac  a ne te bouche pas le derrire d'utiliser IE pour 3 pages... Tssss...
> 
> Et puis, si je me souviens bien, tu ne tournes pas sous Windows ? Donc de quoi te plains-tu ?!


Bah si je suis sous Vista au boulot, a me permet de parler de chose que je connais comme a.
Et c'est pas parce que les exemples sont  tes yeux rares qu'ils sont excusables. Surtout quand je vois combien a nous cote de devoir dvelopper des applications compatibles IE et autres!
Pour l'exemple de Darty c'est tout simple : tu te connecte avec ton user / code prsent sur ta carte de fidlit et bing un joli formulaire mal affich.

----------


## Rams7s

En faits,  t'as pas de soucis dam's.  ::P: 
IE est considr par windows comme une fonctionnalit, tu peux donc le dsactiver au mme titre que le lecteur xps, la commande ping, windows movie maker, le solitaire, etc. Par contre, il va ventuellement te demander de redmarrer l'ordinateur.

Une fois que tu as dclar un autre navigateur en tant que navigateur par dfaut, il n'y a *presque* plus de soucis. Perso, j'avais juste un soucis avec la suite Office qui ne voulait pas m'ouvrir les liens. Un petit coup de recherche, et hop la solution est apparue.  ::ccool:: 
(Y sont un peu stupide chez microsoft quand mme, office est le seul logiciel qui voulait pas utiliser le navigateur par dfaut)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je pense que a ne changerai vraiment rien pour l'utilisateur si l'affichage entre IE et les autres (FF, Opera, etc) tait exactement le mme. Or c'est pas le cas, et a c'est pas normal. Donc certains vont dire IE c'est le plus utiliser, les autres n'avaient qu' faire pareil, bah oui mais comment faire lorsque les specs, normes ne sont pas partages?
> 
> Ensuite pour ce qui est du choix, effectivement on peut en installer un autre, mais moi je serai "satisfait" que lorsqu'on pourra le dsinstaller pour un autre. Pourquoi? Tout simplement parce que j'en ai marre que certaines appli me lance mes fichiers, liens, etc avec ce navigateur. Alors qu'il n'est pas mon navigateur par dfaut.


Je ne savais que IE tait install par dfaut sous Linux !  :8O: 
Et puis, j'ai eu aussi le cas de site mal interprter sous FF !

----------


## FailMan

Personnellement, a me semble normal d'avoir  dvelopper des sites pour IE. Il est quand mme le plus utilis. C'est comme si les dveloppeurs laissaient tomber Windows  ::aie:: , a n'a pas de sens.




> Et puis, j'ai eu aussi le cas de site mal interprter sous FF !


Chuuuuut, faut pas le dire  ::haha::

----------


## ogaby

@louis
diams a Vista au boulot.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> @louis
> diams a Vista au boulot.


Il a une vie terrible ce pauvre Diams !  ::calim2::

----------


## zul

Euh non ce n'est pas normal de dvelopper des sites pour IE (pas plus que pour Firefox  vrai dire). On dveloppe des sites en suivant les normes en vigueur et les navigateurs devraient l'afficher, pas dans l'autre sens (en thorie).  Heuresement pour nous que Microsoft a piqu la pile tcp BSD dans windows9x, sinon on aurait un monde TCP Microsoft, et un monde RFC...

----------


## dams78

H ho c'est dam's et pas diams  ::aie:: 

Je suis d'accord avec zul on dveloppe pas un site sur IE mais pour Internet, sinon comment tu vas l'afficher avec tous les autres navigateurs? (tlphones, embarqu, etc). Ok IE est le premier mais c'est pas une raison.

Ensuite pour les sites qui s'affichent mal sous FF, c'est prendre le problme  l'envers, il s'agit certainement de site optimis pour IE et donc ne respectant pas forcment les normes... (Alors l je sens venir : ou quand c'est IE vous dites que c'est de la faute  Microsoft mais quand c'est Firefox vous dites que c'est de la faute au site). Et oui c'est comme a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome progresse encore, la version 5 serait dj utilise*
*Recul continu de Firefox et d'Internet Explorer, Opera et Safari stagnent*


Chrome n'est peut-tre pas encore tout  fait le Cygne Noir du march des navigateurs mais il en prend le chemin.

Sur les trois derniers mois, et selon les chiffres de NetApplications, Firefox a en effet recul de manire continue pour arriver  24,23% de part de march (PDM). La Fondation Mozilla pourra se consoler avec le dpart en fanfare de Firefox 3.6.

Idem pour Internet Explorer qui, toutes versions confondues, s'approche dangereusement de la barre symbolique des 60% (61,6%). Il reste de la marge au navigateur de Microsoft, mais celui-ci, en plus du mme trimestre de recul que celui de Firefox, est sur une tendance largement plus inquitante puisqu'il enchane son neuvime mois sans progression.

De son cot Chrome affiche bons rsultats sur bons rsultats et dpasse maintenant largement la barre des 5% de PDM (5,61%).

Safari, le navigateur d'Apple, semble se stabiliser autour des 4,5% de PDM. Tout comme Opera, qui aprs un prcdent trimestre encourageant et des performances bluffantes, stagne entre 2,3% et 2,4% de PDM.

Une bonne nouvelle toutefois pour Microsoft : Internet Explorer 6 recule enfin durablement et vient pour la premire fois de passer sous le plancher des 20%.

Enfin, l'tude de NetApplications contient un petit scoop. La version 5 de Chrome a en effet t repre sur la toile.

Sa part de march actuelle est de 0,38%.

Un tout petit chiffre qui ne risque pas d'tre pris  la lgre par la concurrence.


NB : ces rsultats sont ceux de NetApplications. Les carts entre cabinets de mesure d'audience ne sont pas sans poser question (comme nous l'avons fait ici). Les tendances de fond, elles, restent significatives.

*Source* : Les mesures de NetApplications


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous d'accord avec ces rsultats ?

----------


## metagoto

J'ai pleinement contribu  la chute de Firefox puisque je suis pass sous Chrome (5.0.<machin> dev).

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai pleinement contribu  la chute de Firefox puisque je suis pass sous Chrome (5.0.<machin> dev).


Pareil, En revanche, la pub de google touche au but  :;):

----------


## Invit

J'ai russi  virer tous mes amis vers Chrome. ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'ai russi  virer tous mes amis vers Chrome.


Et ils sont encore tes amis, ou ils ne te parlent plus !  ::mouarf::

----------


## raphamil

a a l'air d'tre de la daube, cette thorie du signe noir.

Moi j'ai test Chromium (et pas Chrome) un temps, c'est certes sduisant mais les extensions sont peu volues, et il consomme bien plus de mmoire que le Renard de feu.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah pour ma part je suis encore sous firefox mme si je dois dire que chrome est pas mal,mais bon c'est vrai que je trouves que firefox a beaucoup plus 'extensions et en plus avec la 3.6 je dois dire que ils m'ont epat...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Et ils sont encore tes amis, ou ils ne te parlent plus !


Oui ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que tout ses amis utilisent maintenant chrome, pas qu'il a autant d'amis qu'avant le dbut de se propagande.  ::aie::

----------


## metagoto

Mon pre a lu il y a quelques semaines dans un truc du genre Micro Hebdo que Chrome tait le meilleur navigateur internet.
Alors bien sur quand je suis pass chez mes parents, ils ont voulu que je leur installe Chrome. OK, pas de prob.

Et bien figurez-vous que j'ai t emmerd comme pas possible.
Je tappe "chrome" dans google. Direct je vais sur la page officielle de google pour tlcharger Chrome. Il n'y avait pas de numro de version. Mais pour moi, c'est clair il s'agissait de la dernire version 4 stable pour Windows.

Je tlcharge le bordel. C'tait lent comme pas possible. Jamais je n'ai vu a pour un site google. J'ai annul et recommenc plusieurs fois. 

Finalement aprs plusieurs dixaines de minutes, le truc tait install (entre temps je partais ailleurs et ma mre qui s'inquitait, _"non c'est bon, a tlcharge, m'man"_).

J'ouvre le bordel. C'tait la version 3. Merde. Par chance Chrome me demande si je veux installer des mises  jours ou un truc du genre. J'accepte.  De longues minutes plus tard, je rouvre Chrome. Toujours en version 3 l'enfoir! _"heu ok m'man. Alors attends, faut que je chope une version plus rcente"_. Ma mre s'inquitait, elle se rendait bien compte que a merdait. Son fiston allait lui bousiller son ordi ? 

Finalement j'ai fini par trouver le lien pour chopper une version dev rcente. 

Au final, installer Chrome sous Windows XP a pris une bonne partie de la soire. C'tait  moiti un gros fiasco  ::aie::

----------


## Hayaxx

Il faut avouer que c'est difficile de passer a cot de chrome... Rapide, sr, tout ce qu'on demande...

----------


## smyley

> Rapide, sr, tout ce qu'on demande...


Tant qu'on a rien  cacher, dixit le boss ...

----------


## Invit

> Et ils sont encore tes amis, ou ils ne te parlent plus !


 ::calim2::  ::calim2:: 
don't understand.

----------


## Jihnn

J'avais essay Chrome lors de sa sortie, mais j'tais rest sous Firefox. Rcemment, je suis retourn sous Chrome, et je dois avouer que j'adore son design _minimalist_ et sa rapidit. Je trouve qu'il manque un peu d'extensions, mais si c'est uniquement pour naviguer, je le prfre  Firefox.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Tant qu'on a rien  cacher, dixit le boss ...


+ 1000

Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas lu :

"Seuls ceux qui ont des choses  cacher posent la question de la confidentialit des services de Google", dclare son PDG

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d78...e-declare-pdg/

----------


## atb

Moi, cest ce qui me fait le plus peur, cest le fait que  le jour je cherche des prix de tlviseurs et le lendemain je reois de la pub dans ma boite aux lettres avec mon nom dessus...  ::calim2:: 

Du coup je reste toujours fidle  Firefox quand il sagit dacheter quelque chose sur internet et sur chrome pour les autres recherches. Aprs y-a-til un moyen de lutter contre la vente de la vie prive sur internet ?  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

> Aprs y-a-til un moyen de lutter contre la vente de la vie prive sur internet ?


C'est mal partit vu la croissance de Google  ::aie::

----------


## FailMan

> C'est mal partit vu la croissance de Google


Et de Facebook, Twitter, et autres rseaux sociaux  :;):  .

----------


## orvet

Le choix d'un navigateur dpend surtout de la faon d'apprhender l'Internet. La plupart des utilisateurs, pour le moment et sans doute pour encore quelques annes, se contente d'IE, install jusqu' prsent par dfaut sur les SE de Microsoft.
La croissance de Chrome n'est peut-tre qu'un effet de mode (ou peut tre pas !).
Personnellement j'utilise FireFox qui me donne pleinement satisfaction grce aux nombreux modules complmentaires.
Cela tant, je teste de temps en autre les nouveaux navigateurs et Chrome ne m'a pas encore convaincu.

----------


## xelab

Concernant la vie prive, on peut toujours utiliser des forks bass sur chromium.
Exemple test et approuv:
http://www.srware.net/en/index.php

Mais bon je prfre quand mme Firefox, surtout depuis la version 3.6  :;):

----------


## FailMan

> Il consomme bien plus de mmoire que le Renard de feu.


C'est une blague l ?  ::aie::

----------


## mmz

Il me semble que chrome est plus lger, de plus Firefox commence  prsenter des bugs. Je suis encore fan de Firefox mais je commence un peu  utiliser chrome.

----------


## yvesA

> il me semble que Chrome est plus lger, de plus Firefox commence  prsenter des bugs. Je suis encore fan de Firefox mais je commence un peu  utiliser chrome


Chrome est plus rapide, mais consomme plus de Ram: quand Firefox consomme 200Mo de ram dans 1 processus, Chrome lance 10 processus de 25Mo (un par onglets).

La mise  jour de Windows qui propose maintenant d'installer un navigateur alternatif, devrait normalement acclrer la chute IE. Cela devrait profiter  tous les navigateurs alternatifs, et surtout  Chrome (car c'est le buzz du moment).


Il y a quelques annes j'utilisais la suite Mozilla sous Linux, puis la suite Mozilla a t dcoup en plusieurs applications spares dont Thunderbird et Firefox.
Hormis ce dcoupage, Firefox n'apportait rien de nouveau par rapport au navigateur Mozilla, mais d'un seul coup il y a eu un buzz autour de ce navigateur et les utilisateurs ont afflu et certains de s'extasier devant des fonctionnalits qui existaient depuis 1an dans la suite Mozilla (ou dans opera).

Aujourd'hui, c'est au tour de Chrome d'tre au centre d'un buzz, certes il a des qualits, mais je trouve cet emballement un peu exagr.

----------


## Lyche

Windows est en train de faire de la pub tlvise pour IE. Un moyen efficace de contrer la pub de Chrome, et de mettre en avant les "qualit" de IE. A l'heure du ballot screen, je pense que c'est une bonne ide, mais est-ce que a va toucher les utilisateurs?

----------


## FailMan

> Windows est en train de faire de la pub tlvise pour IE. Un moyen efficace de contrer la pub de Chrome, et de mettre en avant les "qualit" de IE. A l'heure du ballot screen, je pense que c'est une bonne ide, mais est-ce que a va toucher les utilisateurs?


Aie, a va encore se plaindre chez certains en disant que la fondation Mozilla ne peut pas se payer de spot TV : on va crier  la concurrence abusive et  l'abus de richesses.

----------


## Lyche

> Aie, a va encore se plaindre chez certains en disant que la fondation Mozilla ne peut pas se payer de spot TV : on va crier  la concurrence abusive et  l'abus de richesses.


Je vais juste reprendre un peu de ce que j'ai dis, "c'est une bonne ide". Dans le sens ou cela permet aux utilisateurs de comprendre un peu mieux les diffrentes offres faites, et " quoi sert" un navigateur.
Ayant vue la pub MS, je la trouve naze  ::aie::  mais c'est un avis qui n'engage que moi :p

----------


## midnnight

J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi Opera n'a pas une place plus importante chez les utilisateurs d'internet. Bon respect des standards, excellente rapidit, quelques Widgets vraiment bien faits et qui peuvent tre utiles _(pas la peine non plus de s'en saturer)_ interface agrable, l'initiateur (je crois) de l'apparition des onglets, outils clairs et efficaces, possibilit d'agrandir la barre des onglets pour les mal voyants, intgration de pas mal de plug-ins, outils pour dvelopeurs, je ne m'en lasse pas depuis 2003 je suis accro.
Je ne sais pas si vous lui trouvez des dfauts ?
Avant j'ai essay IE, Netscape (que j'aimais bien), FF, Safari mais je suis toujours revenu  Opera.
Le dfaut c'est que nombre de sites ne sont pas conus pour lui, alors toujours IE ou FF en secour. C'est un peu frustrant...
Ce matin j'ai fait multes recherches et je dois avoir une 30aine d'onglets ouverts + easyphp qui tournent et Opera ronronne...
Je veux bien avoir le contre, peut-tre des dfauts que je n'aurais pas vu...
Voil! I love my Opera (je ne suis pas actionnaire, lol ::lol::  et mon avis ne vaut que ce qu'il vaut, mais bon, je n'ai pas rsist  l'envie de dire a. Et un avis contraire peut toujours faire rflchir... Mme un convaincu comme moi... Mais il en faudra tout d'mme, lol...)
A+

----------


## smyley

> Avant j'ai essay IE, Netscape (que j'aimais bien), FF, Safari


Il te manque Chrome  ::aie:: 

Et puis, peut-tre que la majorit des personnes sont dans une des deux catgories :
- C'est quoi Opera ?
- J'y gagne quoi de concret si je peux dj faire ce que je veux avec IE, FF, Chrome ? (rayez les mentions inutiles ...)

Personnellement, je suis dans la deuxime ... le principal argument d'Opera apparemment c'est la vitesse, mais si dj le temps d'attente  l'chelle de l'utilisateur est quasi-nul sur Chrome et qu'on a 4 Gb de RAM ...

----------


## deadalnix

> C'est une blague l ?


Non, mme pas. En ce moment, mon chrome utilise 859 Mo de mmoire.

Mais bon, la mmoire a sert  tre utilise, pas  rester vide  99%.

----------


## midnnight

Bonjour @smyley
Effectivement, j'ai un peu test Chrome, mais moins longtemps il est vrai et j'avais oubli de le mentionner...
Ok pour les 2 catgories (il y en a surement aussi  ajouter)
Pour la premire :
"- C'est quoi Opera ?"
Je suis mille fois d'accord avec toi ! c'est bien  80% une histoire de pub et de moyens dans ce domaine comme dans tout autre.
La deuxime :
"- J'y gagne quoi de concret si je peux dj faire ce que je veux avec IE, FF, Chrome ?..."
On a tous (je crois) au dbut choisi le premier navigateur qu'on avait sous la main ("IE") puis certains ont essay LE navigateur qui avait le plus de notorit  la date de la recherche.
Pour ma part, j'en ai ensuite essay d'autres. (Aprs c'est aussi une histoire de convictions et de confort personnel dans ce que l'on recherche...)
Google est un gant parti de rien et c'est tout  son honneur, mais je n'ai simplement pas t trs sduit par l'interface de Chrome, ni par sa rapidit qui est  peu prs gale  Opera.
En ce qui concerne les avantages, j'en ai cit quelques-uns, mais c'est au jour le jour que selon ses gots, on apprcie ou non un outil.
Juste une troisime chose, qui m'tonne un peu, c'est que l'on ne parle pas tant que a sur ce post des interprtations du (x)html/css et du respect des standards w3c par navigateur... a m'aurait aussi intress d'avoir plus d'avis que a  ce sujet par les experts et les plus novices...

----------


## Golgotha

Chrome est trs bien.. a part les 50 megas pris pour chaque onglet  ::aie::

----------


## julien1451

Bonjour  tous, je viens faire un petit commentaire  propos d'IE 8. Je suis actuellement en train de dveloppez un site web sur Firefox et pour le moment je n'ai eu quasiment aucune retouche  faire pour IE8. C'est une bonne chose que Microsoft s'est mis au norme. Par exemple la gestion des historiques avec les ancres pour du contenu ajax fonctionne contrairement  IE 6 et 7. Le pire des navigateurs reste IE 6 qui me pose beaucoup de problme et vivement qu'il ne soit plus utilis car c'est vraiment de la perte de temps. Pour ce qui est des autres navigateurs, ils fonctionnent bien. Mis  part quelques petites retouches de temps en temps mais rien de bien mchant compar  IE 6 que je suis oblig de faire un clone.

----------


## griggione

Bonjour tous,




> Le pire des navigateurs reste IE 6 qui me pose beaucoup de problme et vivement qu'il ne soit plus utilis ...


Et oui heureusement, qu'on arrte avec ces commentaires conditionnels et feuille de styles ddi IE.

----------


## midnnight

(Hum, aille) ::zoubi::  Je ne voulais *pas* lancer une polmique sur les feuilles de styles, le sujet n'est pas entirement l, j'avais juste mis l' hypothse d'avoir des avis complmentaires au sujet de l'interprtation des standards par navigateurs (modernes / hors IE6, voir 7 mais bien =>Chrome, IE8, FF, Opera, Safari, etc... jour) pour toffer le post[/I] ( mais l, visiblement, j'ai encore mis les pieds dans le plat...>_(Ne tirez pas sur le pianiste, on ne se refait pas_ 
Ne nous tendons pas trop _(s.v.p.)_ sur nos problmes de dveloppeurs, pour la minute, ce serait trop rsumer le sujet.
_C'tait juste une parenthse..._
 ::mrgreen:: 
_Bon, je sors..._
A+

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 07.05.2010 par Katleen
Google Chrome continue de gagner des parts de march en Europe, le "ballot screen" de Microsoft n'aurait aucun lien avec ce succs* 


D'aprs les chiffres communiqus par l'AT Internet Institute en mars 2010, Internet Explorer a perdu 7.5 points sur le march europen. Autrement dit, 57.1% des internautes l'utilisent.

Cette chute fait un heureux : Google, dont le navigateur Chrome progresse en passant de 1.4% en mars 2009  5.3% actuellement. Il faut dire que la firme de Mountain View n'a pas lsin niveau publicit pour promouvoir son logiciel. L'Espagne, l'Italie, la Belgique et le Royaume-Uni sont les pays de notre continent faisant le plus de place au navigateur.

Et, contrairement  ce que l'on pourrait penser, le "ballot screen" de Microsoft n'y serait pas pour grand chose :  Un mois aprs son arrive, on ne peut pas dire que le Ballot Screen ait acclr la perte de terrain dInternet Explorer dont la part de visites diminue rgulirement depuis 6 mois (-4.1 points) sans enregistrer une baisse plus marque entre fvrier et mars 2010 , tandis que  la progression de Google Chrome observe sur un an sobserve clairement ici, particulirement depuis janvier 2010 avec une stabilisation des parts de visites de Mozilla/Firefox et Safari en moyenne pour un site en Europe , explique un analyste.

Du ct de Firefox, la progression annuelle stagne. 27.8% en mars 2009, passs  29.6% aujourd'hui. Mais la version 3.6.4  venir pourrait relancer cette croissance. Sur la mme priode, Safari est pass de 3.3%  5.2% ; tandis qu'Opera vgte  2.2%.

La bataille se fait rude dans le monde des navigateurs. Google Chrome reoit d'excellentes critiques de la part de toutes les personnes qui l'ont essay. Son succs n'est d'ailleurs pas seulement europen, mais mondial. Il a gagn 35% d'utilisateurs entre fvrier et avril et occuperait dsormais 7.2% du march global.

Source : Le baromtre des navigateurs de AT Internet Institute

----------


## Traroth2

Je dois reconnaitre que bien qu'aimant beaucoup Firefox, j'ai dtest la version 3.5, qui tait quand mme trs buggue et trs lente, avec une occupation mmoire scandaleuse. Mais la version 3.6 marche plutt pas mal, je trouve.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Internet Explorer redresse la barre*
*Et reprend des parts de march  Firefox, d'aprs NetApplications*

*Mise  jour du 01/07/10*




D'aprs NetApplications, la part de march du navigateur de Microsoft a connu une progression de 0,57 % sur Juin. Il passe ainsi la barre symbolique des 60% (avec 60,32 % de PDM) face  un Firefox qui est pass, lui, sous celle des 24 % aprs deux mois de baisse conscutive.

Microsoft n'a pas tard  se fliciter de ces rsultats.

_ Internet Explorer 8 continue d'tre la navigateur qui crot le plus vite, [...] sa croissance est 3 fois suprieure  celle de Google Chrome quand Firefox recule_ , se rjouit Ryan Gavin, un des responsables d'IE sur le blog du navigateur. _ Ces chiffres sont particulirement intressants quand on considre l'arrive de l'cran de choix du navigateurs en Europe (NDR : la ballot screen) [...] IE a gagn 0,88% ce mois-ci en Europe et les consommateurs continuent de prfrer IE8 aux alternatives proposes_ .

Le  ballot screen , qui devait stimuler la concurrence sur le march, profiterait donc principalement au principal navigateur vis par la procdure.

_ Nous n'valuons pas notre travail avec des donnes qui ne portent que sur deux mois mais c'est un signe encourageant_ , conclue Ryan Gavin.

Les positions de Firefox taient dj entames par Chrome (lire par ailleurs _ Sortie de Google Chrome 5 et ses nombreuses amliorations_ ). Les dveloppeurs de la communaut du Panda Roux vont donc devoir mettre les bouches double (une pour Chrome, une pour IE). Malheureusement la premire beta de Firefox 4 vient une fois de plus d'tre repousse (lire _ Firefox 4 tiendra-t-il ses trs nombreuses promesses ?_ ).

On notera enfin la progression continue de Chrome et la part de march constante d'Opera, dont la  version 10.60 vient tout juste de sortir.

Ces chiffres sont  mettre en perspective avec ceux de Aza Asa Dotzler, qui s'appuie sur le nombre brut de tlchargements du navigateur de Mozilla. Ces chiffres, trs bons, font dire  Asa Dotzler que Firefox gagne 10 fois plus d'utilisateurs que Chrome. Et qu'il n'est certainement pas sur le dclin.

Quelle source croire ?


*Source* : Chiffres de NetApplications, le billet sur le blog d'IE


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  IE redresse-t-il la barre ou est-il encore trop tt pour en tirer des conclusions ?

----------


## CIFQ_Drew

> Le *ballot screen*, qui devait stimuler la concurrence sur le march, profiterait donc principalement au principal navigateur vis par la procdure.


A ma connaissance le "Ballot Screen" n'existe qu'en Europe. L'impact devrait tre minime. On parle de Windows 7 qui arrive de plus en plus partout en entreprise. Je crois que leur "mont" de IE8 viendrait plus de ce ct-l !

Au Qubec du moins, il y a encore trop de personne qui ne distingue pas l'Internet d'Internet Explorer (le mot "navigateur" ou "browser" ne leur dit absolument rien).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ces chiffres sont  mettre en perspective avec ceux de Aza Asa Dotzler, qui s'appuie sur le nombre brut de tlchargements du navigateur de Mozilla. Ces chiffres, trs bons, font dire  Asa Dotzler que Firefox gagne 10 fois plus d'utilisateurs que Chrome. Et qu'il n'est certainement pas sur le dclin.
> 
> Quelle source croire ?


Pour ma part, je dirais qu'il ne faut pas se baser sur le nombre de tlchargement, car tlcharger ne veut pas dire utiliser. 
Pour ma part, j'utilisais FF il y a encore peu de temps, et j'ai tlcharg plusieurs versions d'Opera et de Chrome sans changer. Puis, rcemment, j'ai fait le choix de Crhome qui m'a sduit. Mais je tlchargerais toujours les nouvelles versions de FF et d'Opera pour tester.

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> Pour ma part, je dirais qu'il ne faut pas se baser sur le nombre de tlchargement, car tlcharger ne veut pas dire utiliser. 
> Pour ma part, j'utilisais FF il y a encore peu de temps, et j'ai tlcharg plusieurs versions d'Opera et de Chrome sans changer. Puis, rcemment, j'ai fait le choix de Crhome qui m'a sduit. Mais je tlchargerais toujours les nouvelles versions de FF et d'Opera pour tester.


Surtout que normalement,  chaque nouvelle version, tout le monde la retlcharge pour la MAJ!

----------


## FERDIKAM

J'aimerais savoir en ce moment prcis la part de march de IE6. peu importe pour moi si IE croit en utilisation mais je prfre ne plus entendre parler de IE6 ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> J'aimerais savoir en ce moment prcis la part de march de IE6. peu importe pour moi si IE croit en utilisation mais je prfre ne plus entendre parler de IE6


Dans notre bote on a abandonn le support d'IE6 par dfaut sur les projets. Si c'est un besoin spcifique du client, alors le budget est revu  la hausse (ce qui est logique, car il y a plus de boulot).

----------


## griggione

Bonjour *frinux*




> Si c'est un besoin spcifique du client, alors le budget est revu  la hausse (ce qui est logique, car il y a plus de boulot).


Juste savoir comment c'est pris et si dans l'ensemble a passe.
a c'est une bonne ide  ::zoubi::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> J'aimerais savoir en ce moment prcis la part de march de IE6


Environ 17 % du march total :
http://www.netmarketshare.com/browse...qprid=2&qpct=0

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonsoir.

Fin juin, j'ai achet un petit Netbook Acer et un ami deux gros portables Toshiba. J'ai dmarr les trois. L'Acer offre le choix du navigateur, mais pas les deux Toshiba, ils installent IE8 sans prvenir et impose Bing. De cette manire, il n'est pas difficile de remonter dans les statistiques.

----------


## Rams7s

Bonjour,

a dpend o ils sont achets. Les sites internet ne se privent pas de faire des importations d'autres pays. C'est moins cher, mais des fois c'est gnant.

Ex:Mon disque dur, il tait import donc pas de garantie constructeur en Europe. Prochaine fois je passerai par un petit monteur de pc, a me coutera 8 plus cher. ::(: 

Aprs, je sais pas comment vous avez achet vos portables.

----------


## tbassetto

Wikipdia, qui est relativement grand public montre 7.54% de MSIE6.0 http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia...ortClients.htm

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonjour.




> a dpend o ils sont achets.


Le Netbook Acer dans une petite boutique informatique  Hannut. Les deux Toshiba chez Makro  Lige. C'est un grand magasin avec un espace ddi  l'informatique.

A priori, on pouvait supposer que la petite boutique ne disposerait pas des derniers modles contrairement au grand magasin. Aprs coup, j'ai l'impression que c'est plutt l'inverse.

----------


## griggione

RE

Il serait "amusant" d'aller dans ce grand magasin et leur dire qu'ils sont redevables d'une lourde amende par rapport  l'effraction d'une loi europenne.
Et de demander le changement des deux portables ....... et voir leur raction.

Cela a quand mme cout une bagatelle de 450 millions  Cro$oft.

----------


## danielhagnoul

Peut-tre une question de date de fabrication, je n'ai plus les ordinateurs sous la main, mais d'aprs une notice oublie il s'agit d'un portable de la srie L670-675D.

[Edit]

Fiche technique : http://fr.computers.toshiba-europe.c...ibaShop/false/

Mais je ne vois pas la date.

----------


## yoyo88

> Peut-tre une question de date de fabrication, je n'ai plus les ordinateurs sous la main, mais d'aprs une notice oublie il s'agit d'un portable de la srie L670-675D.
> 
> [Edit]
> 
> Fiche technique : http://fr.computers.toshiba-europe.c...ibaShop/false/
> 
> Mais je ne vois pas la date.


si tu laisses IE et que tu fais les MAJ de Windows tu auras le choix du navigateur qui s'installera automatiquement.

----------


## danielhagnoul

Je n'ai pas attendu, immdiatement aprs le dmarrage je les ai configurs comme on le souhaitait. Mais on devrait avoir le choix au dmarrage, comme sur l'Acer, la plupart des gens resteront avec l'installation f'IE par dfaut.

----------


## yoyo88

> Je n'ai pas attendu, immdiatement aprs le dmarrage je les ai configurs comme on le souhaitait. Mais on devrait avoir le choix au dmarrage, comme sur l'Acer, la plupart des gens resteront avec l'installation f'IE par dfaut.


Je suppose que sur l'Acer les MAJ de Windows sont plus rcentes.

Une fois le choix de navigateur install au dmarrage d' IE le choix s'affiche. sauf si, comme toi, on installe un autre navigateur.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je n'ai pas attendu, immdiatement aprs le dmarrage je les ai configurs comme on le souhaitait. Mais on devrait avoir le choix au dmarrage, comme sur l'Acer, la plupart des gens resteront avec l'installation f'IE par dfaut.


C'est un point de vue, pour ma part, je trouve cette dcision de l'UE compltement nulle. Windows est fourni avec IE, point barre ! Libre  chacun d'en changer, c'est tout.
Si la volont est de laisser le libre choix, alors le ballot screen doit tre obligatoire sous MAC et Linux de la mme manire !

----------


## griggione

RE




> Si la volont est de laisser le libre choix, alors le ballot screen doit tre obligatoire sous MAC et Linux de la mme manire !


*+1*

----------


## Invit

> Environ 17 % du march total :
> http://www.netmarketshare.com/browse...qprid=2&qpct=0


Dont la majeure partie provient des entreprises dont l'Intranet est bas sur IE6. Les particuliers n'ont plus IE6...

----------


## spidermario

> RE
> 
> *+1*


Il y a un bouton pour a, maintenant, pas besoin de faire un message entier  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Si la volont est de laisser le libre choix, alors le ballot screen doit tre obligatoire sous MAC et Linux de la mme manire !


A l'origine, la demande vient du fait que Windows et son navigateur sont en position de monopole, sans laisser de grandes chances aux "alternatifs".

Mais si on suit la logique de libert et de choix, je suis d'accord avec cette logique. Pourquoi Ubuntu choisirait Firefox par dfaut ?

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonsoir.

En prenant un exemple personnel et en entrant dans les dtails techniques, on a perdu le sens de mon message, que je rsume comme suit :

Si lors du premier dmarrage d'un ordinateur, il installe IE-Bing comme navigateur par dfaut (je sais bien qu'il sera toujours install de toute manire, mais pas actif. Sur mon Netbook Acer il y a mme deux versions 32bits et 64bits)  et ne montre le dialogue de choix du navigateur principal que lors du deuxime ou troisme redmarrage, alors les statistiques sont fausses ! Car IE et le navigateur choisi peuvent revendiquer d'avoir t installs donc choisis.

En bref, ces statistiques ne sont pas fiables.

----------


## griggione

RE




> et ne montre le dialogue de choix du navigateur principal que lors du 2e ou 3e redmarrage, alors les statistiques sont fausses ! Car IE et le navigateur choisi peuvent revendiquer d'avoir t installs donc choisis.


Si d'autres peuvent confirmer (sans mettre en doute la parole de *danielhagnoul*, juste pour les stats), c'est une petite bombe  diffuser largement.

----------


## stardeath

> RE
> 
> 
> 
> Si d'autres peuvent confirmer (sans mettre en doute la parole de *danielhagnoul*, juste pour les stats), c'est une petite bombe  diffuser largement.


heu c'est en rien une bombe, a ne vient pas 2-3 jours aprs comme par magie, si la mise  jour contenant le ballot screen n'est pas encore installe ou si l'utilisateur refuse de l'installer, pas de ballot screen, c'est aussi simple que a.

----------


## griggione

RE

Rappelons que c'est un portable neuf et qu'apparemment le ballot screen tait install, donc il aurait d avoir la proposition en 1re utilisation et non pas 2 ou 3.

Attendons la confirmation.

----------


## stardeath

> Je n'ai pas attendu, immdiatement aprs le dmarrage je les ai configurs comme on le souhaitait. Mais on devrait avoir le choix au dmarrage, comme sur l'Acer, la plupart des gens resteront avec l'installation f'IE par dfaut.


je pense que la confirmation est toute faite.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Internet Explorer regagne des parts de march*
*Pour le deuxime mois conscutif, Safari au plus haut*




En juillet 2009, Internet Explorer tait crdit d'une parts de march (PDM) de 67,68 % par Net Marketshare. Un an plus tard, *le navigateur de Microsoft est tout juste au dessus de la barre des 60%* (60,74% de PDM).

Une mauvaise nouvelle ?

Oui et non.

Oui parce que l'anne a t difficile pour IE. Notamment avec l'arrive de Chrome de Google et l'affaire du  Ballot Screen  (lire par ailleurs).

Non, parce que si l'on y regarde de plus prs, il s'agit du *deuxime mois conscutif de progression*. Une premire depuis bien longtemps pour un navigateur qui, en mai dernier, tait mme pass en dessous  de cette barre symbolique des 60 % (59,75 %).

Non, galement, parce que cette chute continue a rveill Redmond. Les premires preview du futur IE 9 (et bientt la beta) laissent  penser que ce chantier est prioritaire pour un Microsoft qui a dcid de mettre les bouches doubles sur ce projet.

De son cot, *Firefox connait une baisse saisonnire traditionnelle*. On suivra cependant avec attention sa  reprise , tout aussi traditionnelle, du mois de septembre. Chrome a en effet chang la donne du march et pourrait bien, cette fois-ci, rserver une bien mauvaise surprise au Panda Roux. La deuxime beta de Firefox 4, sortie pendant les vacances, pourrait  la rentre, et a contrario, redonner un lan au navigateur de la Fondation Mozilla.

*Chrome* justement, qui *se maintient* au dessus de la barre des 7 %.

*Opera*, malgr la sortie de la trs bonne version 10.60, *continue d'osciller entre 2 et 2,5%* de PDM, sans jamais arriver  dcoller.

A l'inverse de *Safari*, qui progresse lentement mais surement, et qui vient *pour la premire fois de son histoire* de passer *au dessus de la barre symbolique des 5%*.

Champagne chez Apple ?


*Source* : Chiffres de NetMarketShare


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Firefox "repartira-t-il" en septembre ?
 ::fleche::  Opera arrivera-t-il  dcoller un jour ?
 ::fleche::  Safari va-t-il se maintenir au dessus des 5 % et d'aprs vous pourquoi : effet iPad, iPhone, autre ?

----------


## weed

> RE
> Rappelons que c'est un portable neuf et qu'apparemment le ballot screen tait install, donc il aurait d avoir la proposition en 1re utilisation et non pas 2 ou 3.
> Attendons la confirmation.


En es-tu si sur que le ballot screen tait dj install ? 

En dduis tu parce que tu vois le choix du navigateur qu'au bout de 2/3 me navigateur.
En effet si c'est le cas, il y a un souci. Le fabricant des 2 PC toshiba n'est en rgle avec les nouvelles rgles de l'union europennes qui stipulent que le choix doit tre fait le dbut pour que tous les concurrents soient  galit.

En effet avec Toshiba, IE a encore de beau jour dans ce cas. Esprons qu'il s'agissait que d'ancienne version chez Toshiba et qu'ils ont mis  jour.





> je pense que la confirmation est toute faite.


Non puisqu'apparrement, le choix est dmand au bout du 3me reboot

----------


## Flaburgan

> Je teste FF depuis la rentre et je trouve aussi qu'il met de plus en plus de temps  dmarrer. Alors je vais peut-tre repasser sur IE 8...


La force de firefox est ses multiples extensions. Mais a peut aussi devenir sa faiblesse. Dsactive celles que tu n'utilises pas rgulirement, a amliorera certainement la fluidit  :;):

----------


## Invit

En vrac :
L'administration B.Clinton avait interdit  s de fournir IE gratuitement avec son OS. Interdiction enfreinte par ie4 qui avait ironiquement cr un mode desktop o le navigateur remplacait le bureau (les icnes apparaissaient "par-dessus" la page web, mode abandonn depuis. Les concurrents de l'poque (Netscape, Quarterdeck, ...) n'ont pas survcu et l'administration B Clinton n'a pas ragi (Quoique les dmocrates ont gard une dent contre l'diteur).

Dans le mme temps , ie a t troitement "mlang"  l'os puisque W Explorer possde une barre d'url cense rendre transparente la navigation sur disque ou sur internet, trop subtil. 
D'autres parties de l'OS utilisent ie qui est en outre un contrle (ActiveX) que tous les langages s peuvent poser sur leurs forms. De C#  VBA toutes versions, le dveloppeur peut mettre un petit IE sur son form : le navigateur est accessible via un contrle. Les favoris (IE) ont aussi leur place dans le menu dmarrer et le moteur de rendu HTML est utilis par le systme d'aide (ce qui est sans doute le seul choix heureux de l'histoire)
Que se passe-t-il lorsqu'on choisit un autre navigateur depuis le ballot screen ?  Je suis prs  parier que a ne change rien. Le browser choisi est simplement flagu comme "navigateur par dfaut" de l'utilisateur mais l'OS garde ie pour son usage interne (notamment pour l'explorateur disque et fichiers d'aide)

Alors  quoi sert ce ballot screen ?  
Ma grand-mre pensera qu'elle a configur son pc avec FireFox mais dans les faits, pour nous, c'est exactement comme si on avait tlcharg FF depuis IE qui est toujours install avec l'OS et mis  jour rgulirement

Le ballot screen, c'est juste un assistant, un wizzard , un machin pour dput europen qui a le niveau de ma grand-mre, mais pour nous, c'est du vent

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Alors  quoi sert ce ballot screen ?  
> Le ballot screen, c'est juste un assistant, un wizzard , un machin pour dput europen qui a le niveau de ma grand-mre, mais pour nous, c'est du vent


Pour moi, c'est surtout une aberration. Je ne vois pas de quoi se mle l'UE pour obliger un diteur de soft  promouvoir ses concurrents.

A quand l'obligation  Danone de promouvoir les Yaourts Yoplaits ou Mamy Nova ?  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Pour moi, c'est surtout une aberration. Je ne vois pas de quoi se mle l'UE pour obliger un diteur de soft  promouvoir ses concurrents.
> 
> A quand l'obligation  Danone de promouvoir les Yaourts Yoplaits ou Mamy Nova ?


En l'occurrence, $ est diteur systme dont le poids est si grand qu'on peut presque le qualifier de designer de machines (limitations obligatoire sur les netbooks par exemple) ..  On ne consomme pas de l'OS comme du yahourt. Si Yoplait tait aussi addictif, je crois qu'on se demanderait ce qu'ils mettent dedans ::):  

Dans le pass, cette question tait sans doute plus cruciale qu'aujourd'hui mais les gvt's y sont pour quelque chose. Aujourd'hui, il me semble qu'un no1 mondial plus discret et moins hgmonique prendra plus de PDM et qu' ce titre, le ballot screen est profitable  l'diteur dont le browser est incontournable anyway (msg prcdent). Autrefois, l'ironie, l'absence de ngociation, l'arrogance taient peut-tre interprts comme une forme de vitalit, aujourd'hui la concurrence est mieux installe, les gouvernements contrlent d'avantage la communication et peut-tre aussi , leur frais de maintenance des systmes.  Je ne crois pas que l'agressivit ait jamais donn des rsultats stables dans le temps. L'diteur n'est pas  l'abri d'un dsamour des consommateurs (cf version prcdente de l'os), ou de procdures extrmement dissuasives comme en 2000. 

Si l'internet doit vraiment devenir un mdia aussi dcisif que la tl, il faut s'attendre  des pressions politiques quasiment illimites de toutes parts, non ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Disons, que j'ai l'impression que tu mlanges contenant et contenu.

Ce n'est pas le navigateur qui fait le contenu du site.

----------


## Invit

> Disons, que j'ai l'impression que tu mlanges contenant et contenu.
> 
> Ce n'est pas le navigateur qui fait le contenu du site.


C'est vrai. Et le pass est bien derrire nous. 
Mais les pc's restent des machines hybrides qui ne sont pas ddies au rseau et peuvent fonctionner sans. 

Quand j'ai achet ma tl, je n'ai pas demand qui tait l'auteur du dmodulateur, du codec mpeg ou de l'ihm d'affichage TNT. J'ai pris une Sam... ou une SON.. . Presque tout le monde pense que la marque est l'auteur de tous ces modules bien que les licences constituent une bonne part du prix de la tl. 

Si ma grand mre prend un pc internet pour accder  la plus grosse base de recettes de gteaux au monde, la marque du navigateur ne la proccupe pas plus que a. 
Mais dans les faits, elle va sans doute m'appeler pour que je lui installe son pc. Alors c'est moi qui vais tomber sur le ballot screen et je m'amuserai  choisir le navigateur qui convient le mieux et je prendrai ...  Chrome !

J'aurais fait la mme chose sans ballot screen puisque toutes mes machines ont IE, FF et Chrome !  Si j'avais 20ans de moins, je n'aurais pas de souvenir de cette bataille des navigateurs et ce choix me serait indiffrent.   Alors je pencherais sans doute pour le plus pratique ou celui qui s'installe le plus vite ou mme le choix par dfaut ..  
Dans cette priode de prhistoire (qui a eu de trs bons cots) on est marqu par des courants de pense qui n'ont pas grand chose  voir avec les gteaux de ma mamie.  
La logique froide voudrait que tous les fabricants se fassent racheter par le plus gros, le plus fort ou celui qui passera un deal avec l'tat - ou mme par l'tat lui mme : petit souvenir de la lutte acharne entre PAL SECAM et NTSC ...
Mais  l'poque les tlviseurs taient presque tous bi-standard ce qui coutait plus cher, plus compliqu  fabriquer.  Aujourd'hui nous n'avons pas cette contrainte et plusieurs milliers de navigateurs diffrents pourraient parfaitement cohabiter dans mon pc sans que a me coute un rond de plus..

En fait le seul nombre qui pose problme est 1 (c'est pareil en maths souvent)
Car si il n'y en a qu'un , il est trs puissant, il peut mettre en panne la tl, les rseau-sociaux de ma nice, les gateaux de ma mre et pire que tout, mon vieux jeu en flash dans lequel je m'abme souvent. S'il y en a deux ou mille , c'est pareil.   Mais un, c'est trs grave. 

Hors le hros qui  empch cette situation, c'est FF !   je ne l'utilise plus mais il nous a quand mme sauv la mise  une poque trouble o tout le monde utilisait ce qu'il avait achet avec la machine : IE

C'est sans doute pour a que l'Europe s'en est mue. J'adore $ depuis qu'il est devenu sage. Et le fait que j'utilise systmatiquement un navigateur concurrent sans que mon pc ne tombe en panne, contribue modestement  cette sagesse.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 31.08.2010 par Katleen
Chrome dpasse les 10% de parts de march et arrive au 3me rang mondial, sduira-t-il les entreprises ?*

Alors que beaucoup taient en train de buller  la plage, un important changement  eu lieu sur le march des navigateurs.

En effet, Chrome s'est hiss  la troisime place mondiale, avec 10.74% de parts de march. Devant lui, on trouve Firefox avec 31.06% et l'ternel leader Internet Explorer avec 51.41%.

Le petite perce ralise doucement mais srement par le logiciel de Google est un bon prsage quant  l'volution de son utilisation.
Malgr tout, son adoption est plus lente en France (9.7%) qu'en Europe (10.78%).

Mme si le barre symbolique des 10% n'est pas encore dpasse dans notre beau pays, cela ne saurait tarder, car elle l'est dj au niveau europen et mondial. Une augmentation dans le bon sens depuis juillet, o les chiffres frlaient dj avec ce palier : 9.88% d'utilisation dans le monde et 9.02% en France pour juillet 2010.

Les analystes expliquent la monte de Chrome par un phnomne estival : le navigateur serait actuellement plus utilis par les particuliers que par les professionnels. Ces derniers tant en vacances en aot, cela modifie les statistiques.

Mais cet tat de faits pourrait bien vite changer. Google fait tout pour que les entreprises s'intressent aussi  ses solutions et met sur pied un cosystme complet autour de Chrome.

Et le support des applications natives via Native Client apporte une alternative crdible et stable face  ActiveX et au monopole d'IE.

Source: StatCounter

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi l'adoption de Chrome est-elle  la traine en France ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les entreprises adopteront Chrome en grand nombre ?

----------


## lequebecois79

les vacances en aot c'est valide pour la france.... c'est pas idem pour toute la plante...

----------


## xXmobiusXx

Petite question !?  Chrome n'tait-il pas dj le 3me navigateur le plus utilis ??? Ou j'avais dj grill une tape ?

----------


## FailMan

C'est normal que Chrome arrive  se faire un nid dans ce secteur, c'est un excellent navigateur qui possde toutes les caractristiques ncessaires pour tre adopt par tout le monde. Il possde des qualits indniables : lgret, performances, extensions... Mais un gros dfaut : la politique de confidentialit qui va en rebuter plus d'un, et c'est pourquoi je pense que a peut tre un frein  l'adoption de ce navigateur par les entreprises, qui prfreront se diriger vers Firefox, moins "douteux". (mme si Chromium semble plus propre que Chrome)

----------


## spidermario

> (mme si Chromium semble plus propre que Chrome)


Il l’est, et je ne vois d’ailleurs pas vraiment d’avantage  utiliser Chrome plutt que Chromium.

----------


## FailMan

> Il lest, et je ne vois dailleurs pas vraiment davantage  utiliser Chrome plutt que Chromium.


Moi j'utilise Canary Build, que Google rcupre mon historique de navigation ou pas, a m'importe peu, mon FAI fait exactement pareil.  ::aie::

----------


## Federico_muy_bien

Oui chromium est vraiment rapide, leger et utile aux dev. Firefox est malheureseument loin derriere moi. Et je viens  l'instant de dcouvrir Opera 10.70 qui est juste ..... ouaaaaaaaaaaaaa  ::ccool:: 
Mais chromium me semble plus simple d'utilisation.

----------


## demenvil

Moi je suis bien content pour chrome  :;):  et je tourne sous Chromium
Avant j'tait sous ffx mais je vois bien la diffrence de rapidit entre les deux donc mon choix  vite t fait! 
Mais bon tant dveloppeur web je suis quand mme sur plusieurs nav (ie via MV idem pour safarie) pour opera et ffx buntu ainsi que chrome. 
Et je ne suis pas du de mon choix d'ailleurs je le recommande!

----------


## Bakura

Succs amplement mrit. J'utilise Chrome depuis la version 1, aprs avoir pass beaucoup de temps avec Firefox. Aujourd'hui, pour rien ne monde je reviendrai  Firefox, d'ailleurs chaque fois que je dois l'utiliser je le trouve moins intuitif et plus lourd.

La version 6 vient tout juste de sortir en version stable, elle est encore plus pure et ajoute quelques fonctionnalits intressantes qui lui manquait (lecture PDF native, synchronisation des extensions, support HTML5 encore augmente...). Les extensions sont suffisamment nombreuses (mme si je n'ai jamais t un addict des extensions - je n'en utilise qu'une -), et les outils de dveloppement sont trs bien faits et trs fournis.

Manque plus que l'acclration matrielle (pour la version 7), un gestionnaire de tlchargements un peu plus complet et je n'aurai plus grand chose  lui reprocher  ::): .

----------


## barigan

Bonjour
Je signale que depuis le sortie de chrome 5 de nombreuses extensions ont vu le jour et c'est apprciable que ce soit pour un bookmark ou adblook chrome vient de sortir une centaine dextensions et n'a plus rien  envier  firefox.
Pour ma part j'utilise depuis peu la version chrome canary ou chromium sans problmes et sans bugs jusqu' prsent.
Je pense que explorer firefox et d'autres peuvent se faire des soucis chrome rattrape progressivement son retard.... ::ccool::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 06.10.2010 par Katleen
Part de march des navigateurs : Chrome connat une croissance record tandis qu'Internet Explorer prends du recul*

La perte de parts de march continue pour Internet Explorer. Pass sous la barre des 50% de PDM en France en mars 2010, la chute semble se globaliser puisque le navigateur vient de passer sous la barre des 50%  l'chelle mondiale (49.87%). Et ce, pour la premire fois de son histoire.

Ces informations viennent d'tre rendues publiques par StatCounter, qui a pris en compte les parts de march des navigateurs un par un, et non pas par version.

Avec ce mme type de mesures, IE se plaait  60% l'anne dernire. Mais depuis, le logiciel de Microsoft a vu sa dominance ronge par des solutions alternatives. Ainsi, Chrome connat la meilleure croissance en passant d'une part de march de 3.69%  11.54% en un an. Firefox se maintient  31.5%. 

Sur le march franais, la part de march du navigateur de Microsoft serait de 45.82%, devant Firefox (35.7%), Chrome (10.41%), Safari (5.99%) et Opera (1.28%).

Cependant, aux Etats-Unis, Internet Explorer dpasse toujours les 50% ; et il atteint mme les 60% sur le march asiatique.

Source : StatCounter  

 ::fleche::  L'arrive d'Internet Explorer 9, qui semble plus que prometteur, permettra-t-elle au navigateur de Microsoft de regagner des parts de march ?

----------


## weed

Esprons que IE9 ne permettent pas  Microsoft de reprendre des parts de march.
Je croise les doigts pour que IE atteignent 30-35% de part de march dans 1 an, 1 an et demi
pour qu'il y ait un plus grand partage de part de march des navigateurs

----------


## simonlourson

> Esprons que IE9 ne permettent pas  Microsoft de reprendre des parts de march.
> Je croise les doigts pour que IE atteignent 30-35% de part de march dans 1 an, 1 an et demi
> pour qu'il y ait un plus grand partage de part de march des navigateurs


Rponse compltement  ct de la plaque... Ce n'est pas parce que c'est Microsoft qu'il faut souhaiter que leurs produits se cassent la figure. Ce n'est pas parce que IE6 est un echec que IE9 le sera. Si IE9 est effectivement meilleur que Chrome ou FF, tu vas le snobber parce que tu n'aimes pas son diteur?

Je ne comprends pas ce snobbisme, cette religion anti Microsoft presque.

----------


## griggione

Bonjour tous

Ou alors que l'ogre se dcide de se mettre aux normes avec son fureteur.
Et que quand on dcide de vrifier les cookies par exemple, donc d'en avoir le controle, que la moiti ne passe pas au travers.

----------


## Lyche

> Bonjour tous
> 
> Ou alors que l'ogre se dcide de se mettre aux normes avec son fureteur.
> Et que quand on dcide de vrifier les cookies par exemple, donc d'en avoir le controle, que la moiti ne passe pas au travers.


Ou alors, ceux qui ne sont pas content passent  autre chose. La multiplicit des offres permet d'ouvrir le champs de possibilit. D'autant qu'aucun navigateur n'est parfait et qu'ils ont tous, plus ou moins, leur propre interprtation de certaines normes.
Quand je vois que Opra n'arrive mme pas  interprter les <ul><li> ainsi que le css de developpez, je me dis que IE6 n'a pas  tre jaloux puisque lui le fait sans aucun problme..

----------


## air-dex

Chrome n'a pas fini de grimper et sera le numro 1  long terme. Quant  Firefox, la place de numro 1 lui semble promise  moyen terme, surtout si la v4 marche bien. D'ailleurs, quelle est la PDM de la bta ?

IE9 est prometteur car il n'est pas encore bien connu du grand public. Ds que les gens auront remarqu les inconvnients de la fusion des barres d'onglet et URL (et l'auront bien fait savoir sur les forums et les rsaux "sociaux"), je ne donne pas cher de la peau d'"IEVista".





> Quand je vois que Opra n'arrive mme pas  interprter les <ul><li> ainsi que le css de developpez, je me dis que IE6 n'a pas  tre jaloux puisque lui le fait sans aucun problme.


Ou vois-tu un problme sur developpez avec Opera ? Moi je n'en est jamais vu. Peut-tre est-ce d  tes options de style.

----------


## lvr

La grosse force de IE en entreprise c'est son intgration dans les suites Microsoft (et autres) chres aux entreprises: Webmail Outlook, Portal web de msProject, les solutions Sharepoint, tous les outils HP de monitoring et de suivi d'incident tournent sur HP, ....

----------


## Lyche

> Ou vois-tu un problme sur developpez avec Opera ? Moi je n'en est jamais vu. Peut-tre est-ce d  tes options de style.


J'ai rgulirement des dfauts d'interprtation des CSS et des balises LI (en gros, au lieu d'avoir un beau menu/sous menu, j'ai tous les liens qui s'affichent en verticale.. j'ai mis une image sur le topic de la release de la 10.1 de Opra.. et mme avec un pc neuf, une ultra bonne connexion, j'ai toujours ce problme.. (et c'tait pire sous 7 ><)

----------


## ogaby

a devait arriver un jour ou l'autre: Firefox est le navigateur le plus utilis en Europe selon Statcounter: http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-e...-200912-201012

----------


## Louis Griffont

Et on mesure cela comment ? J'ai toujours du mal avec ce genre de stats, mme si je me rjouis de voir IE perdre sa premire place.

----------


## ogaby

Grosso modo, la majorit des sites web ont leur(s) logiciel(s) de statistiques pour voir comment les visiteurs naviguent sur le site. En exploitant ces stats on peut optimiser le site pour le rendre plus attrayant. 

Parmi ces logiciels, il y a xiti, google analytics, net applications, statcounter, w3counter et bien d'autres. Et ces softs regardent le "user agent" des visiteurs et savent en gros le navigateur, le systme d'exploitation ainsi que les versions. Ensuite, si la couverture est assez grande, ils peuvent faire des stats au niveau mondial.

Ces stats sont donc uniquement sur les internautes et il peut y avoir des sous- ou des sur-estimations: (wiki en) 


> Overestimation
> 
> Not all requests are generated by a user, as a user agent can make requests at regular time intervals without user input. In this case the user's activity might be overestimated. Some examples:
> 
>     * Certain anti-virus products fake their user-agent to appear to be popular browsers. This is done to trick attack sites that might display clean content to the scanner, but not to the browser. The Register reported in June 2008 that traffic from AVG Linkscanner, using an IE6 user-agent, outstripped human link clicks by nearly 10 to 1.[9]
>     * A user who revisits a site shortly after changing or upgrading browsers may be double-counted under some methods; overall numbers at the time of a new version's release may be skewed.[10]
> 
>  Underestimation
> 
> ...


source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_s...f_web_browsers

Quand on fait des stats comme celle-l sur les navigateurs, je pense que le taux d'erreur est faible. Par contre, quand il s'agit d'autres donnes comme l'OS, je suis plus sceptique car les internautes ne sont pas vraiment reprsentatifs de la population.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Chrome dpasse la barre des 10 % de parts de march*
*Safari atteint son plus haut historique*

*Mise  jour du 02/02/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Le navigateur de Google continue sa progression. Au cours du mois de janvier, Chrome vient de franchir la barre symbolique des 10% (10,70% de part de march) pour la premire fois selon NetMarketShare.

Le mois de janvier a t un mois record pour Chrome, mais aussi pour Safari, le navigateur dApple, qui a atteint pour la premire fois 6,30% de part de march.

Internet Explorer en revanche a enregistr une baisse de prs de 4% (56% de part de march en janvier 2011). On note galement un recul de de Firefox  22,75%.



Selon NetApplications, les reculs dInternet Explorer et Firefox auraient directement profit au navigateur de Google Chrome.

La progression de Safari, la plus forte jamais enregistre par NetApplications sur un mois, est attribue en partie  la croissance de lutilisation de Mac OS X dont la part de march a normment volu en Janvier.

Les arrives tant attendues dIE9 et de Firefox 4 changeront-elles les choses ?


*Source* : NetApplications

----------


## Nudger

> La progression de Safari, la plus forte jamais enregistre par NetApplications sur un mois, est attribue en partie  la croissance de lutilisation de Mac OS X dont la part de march a normment volu en Janvier.


A quand le ballot screen sous Mac OS X ?  ::):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> A quand le ballot screen sous Mac OS X ?


Quand les consommateurs amricains feront une class action contre Apple. Quant  savoir si a arrivera, c'est plus compliqu  ::aie::

----------


## Sankasssss

C'est vrais que quand on entend des raisons comme celle-ci pour rester sur IE6 a fait peur :



> Une faille de scurit a t dtecte pour l'application de navigation internet Mozilla Firefox.
> 
> Il est rappel que seul le navigateur internet explorer est autoris comme outil d'accs aux pages internet et intranet.
> 
> Nous demandons  tous les utilisateurs de Mozilla Firefox de procder  la dsinstallation de cette application avant le 27 septembre 2009.
> 
> Ds le 28 septembre 2009, l'excution de Mozilla Firefox deviendra impossible


 ::cry::

----------


## Elepole

J'ai cru comprendre qu'ils ont pas choisie un IE plus rcent car il tournait sous Windows 2000

----------


## lvr

> J'ai cru comprendre qu'ils ont pas choisie un IE plus rcent car il tournait sous Windows 2000


Chez nous, on abandonnera IE6 pour avril, et ici(*) ce n'est pas parce qu'on est sous Win2000.

(*) je ne prciserai pas, mais a tape dans les 10000 employs  ::cry::

----------


## Idelways

*Google Chrome arrache la deuxime place  Firefox*
*En terme de parts de march de navigateurs*

*Mise  jour du 29 novembre 2011 par Idelways*


Le Web a un nouveau numro deux !

Un vnement symbolique (ou pas) anticip depuis des mois, Chrome n'a pas attendu les ftes de fin d'anne pour s'offrir une deuxime place au podium, acquise aprs des dbuts difficiles suivis d'une monte impressionnante.

Le navigateur de Google totalise 25,67 % de part de march selon StatCounter en cette fin novembre 2011, il surpasse sensiblement Firefox qui continue sa lente courbe descendante qu'il a entame il y a un an.

Autre fait marquant, Internet Explorer rebondit et regagne des parts de march pour la premire fois depuis environ un an et demi, passant en ce mois de 40.18 %  40.49 % de PDM. 



Plus en dtail, Internet Explorer 8 reste de loin le navigateur le plus utilis dans le monde, suivi de Firefox 3.6, toujours maintenu alors que sa version 10 sortira ds dbut 2012.

Le paysage des navigateurs est dsormais marqu par une assez forte fragmentation, o plus de 20 % des parts est occupe par des navigateurs et versions ne figurant pas dans le top 12.



Internet Explorer 6, mort et enterr  rptition par des web-activiste, est toujours l avec mme plus d'utilisateurs que toutes les versions confondues de Safari. Pas de surprises  signaler non plus du ct d'Opera.


*Source* : StatCounter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quinspire-vous ce remaniement au sommet ?
 ::fleche::  Chrome pourra-t-il prtendre dtrner Internet Explorer ? Dans combien de temps d'aprs vous ?

----------


## Invit

*Ce n'est vraiment pas tonnant.* Firefox est devenu lourd, instable au fils des versions. L'acclration du cycle de dveloppement ne semble pas vraiment arranger les chose...
Longtemps le point fort de Firefox  t les extensions, mais maintenant que chrome dispose d'un bon catalogue, je ne vois pas ce qui pouvait retenir les gens de migrer. Chrome permet de gagner en rapidit et en simplicit, tout en ayant le point fort de Firefox. Pour moi il n'y a rien  ajouter, c'est aussi simple que cela.

Personnellement j'utilise chrome (ou plutt chromium) depuis les toutes premires versions. J'ai fuit Firefox ds que j'ai pu  cause des fuites de mmoires. De plus j'avais une prfrence pour le moteur de rendu webkit. 

La seul chose qui fait que je conserve encore Firefox sur mon pc est la prsence de l'extension "Download helper"  la quelle je n'est pas encore trouv d'quivalent. Mais bon je ne m'en sert presque jamais.

En ce qui concerne internet explorer, il a encore de beaux jours devant lui, notamment chez les utilisateurs les moins  l'aise avec l'informatique : ceux qui ne voient/comprennent pas lintrt de changer ou qui ne font pas la diffrence entre un navigateur internet, google et le systme d'exploitation. Le ballot-screen  mon avis n' servit qu'a viter d'autre sanction et  embrouiller les utilisateurs : ceux qui voulaient changer l'avait probablement dj fait et ceux qui n'tait pas  l'aise on finit par garder Internet explorer.

----------


## Neko

C'est une bonne chose, mozilla ne s'est pas rveill  temps.
A noter que mme si la tendance est la mme en europe, firefox est toujours largement au dessus de chrome, un peu au dessus aux US, mais c'est bien L'Asie qui semble tirer Chrome largement vers le haut.

----------


## Franck Dernoncourt

Effectivement, la concurrence a fait du bien !

----------


## Grabeuh

> En ce qui concerne internet explorer, il a encore de beaux jours devant lui, notamment chez les utilisateurs les moins  l'aise avec l'informatique : ceux qui ne voient/comprennent pas lintrt de changer ou qui ne font pas la diffrence entre un navigateur internet, google et le systme d'exploitation. Le ballot-screen  mon avis n' servit qu'a viter d'autre sanction et  embrouiller les utilisateurs : ceux qui voulaient changer l'avait probablement dj fait et ceux qui n'tait pas  l'aise on finit par garder Internet explorer.


A mon avis, c'est plutt a qui explique une part de l'ascension de Chrome. Avec les campagnes d'affichage.
C'est la confusion Internet = Google, tout comme on pouvait voir il y a quelques annes des gens pensant que le "e bleu" tait le logo d'Internet.
Mme mon pre, incapable ne serait-ce que de dmarrer un PC sans me demander comment faire, sait que pour trouver quelque chose on utilise Google. L'association Google Chrome / Google search est trs vite faite pour le nophyte.

Il y a aussi un autre point  prendre en compte : les entreprises qui commercialisent des PC, les Asus, HP, Acer, Packard Bell et compagnie, installent Firefox ou Chrome depuis quelques annes sur la configuration d'usine des PC et l'activent comme navigateur par dfaut. Alors Mme Michu dont c'est le premier ordinateur, elle va pas y toucher, hein... Tant qu'a marche...

----------


## fregolo52

C'est bizarre !! Comment Firefox 3.6 tient le haut du pav ?

Un utilisateur lambda laisse FF se mettre  jour, donc c'est loin d'tre la version 3.6.

Par contre le comprend trs bien le ratio IE8/IE9. Va falloir que je passe par l'tape dsintallation de IE9. La navigation est lamentablement lente depuis le passage de IE8 vers IE9 sur mon PC.

Au boulot, j'ai laiss tomber FF pour Chrome, je vais srement faire pareil  la maison. Je m'inscris donc dans la tendance.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Honntement, j'utilise FF  mon boulot et chrome  la maison, et je vais surement virer FF car plus a va, moins a va ! Plantage  rptition, accs impossible  des sites alors que chrome y accde, et quelle lenteur sous FF !  ::roll::

----------


## jmnicolas

> Honntement, j'utilise FF  mon boulot et chrome  la maison, et je vais surement virer FF car plus a va, moins a va ! Plantage  rptition, accs impossible  des sites alors que chrome y accde, et quelle lenteur sous FF !


J'utilise FF au boulot et  la maison (sous Win XP et Ubuntu) et j'ai absolument aucun des problmes que tu dcris. 

FF ne plante jamais, quant  son occupation mmoire je lui pardonne vu que j'ai bien assez de RAM comme a (4 et 8 GO respectivement). 

En attendant, contrairement  Chromium, Chrome n'est pas "ouvert" et on ne sait donc pas quelles techniques de pistage Google a pu rajouter en sus, comme si ses cookies  la mord moi le nud n'taient pas suffisants.

A noter que contrairement  FF, le bloqueur de pub de Chrome ne bloque pas les pubs, il laisse tout le code  la con s'excuter mais ne l'affiche pas pour l'utilisateur.

----------


## Grabeuh

> C'est bizarre !! Comment Firefox 3.6 tient le haut du pav ?
> 
> Un utilisateur lambda laisse FF se mettre  jour, donc c'est loin d'tre la version 3.6.


Il semble que sur certaines configs, la mise  jour ne se fasse justement pas automatiquement.
J'ai rcemment pass  la dernire version le Firefox prsent sur le PC d'un ami qui n'avait pas fait la mise  jour aprs la 3.6 et qui tait persuad que a s'tait fait automatiquement.

----------


## pandark

> *Google Chrome arrache la deuxime place  Firefox*
> *En terme de parts de march de navigateurs*


d'aprs StatCounter.
J'ai vu la mme news un peu plus tt sur PCInpact, mais eux, ils sont plus nuancs.



> Il convient nanmoins de prendre ces donnes avec des pincettes. Les tendances de SC ont certes toujours t confirmes par ses confrres. Chrome grimpe, Firefox stagne voire rgresse lgrement et Internet Explorer, sauf exception, chute petit  petit. Mais SC a toujours vu Internet Explorer plus faible que ses concurrents, et Chrome plus fort.

----------


## AlexRNL

Il date de quand le second graphique ? Parce que avec la prsence de Chrome 12, 10 et 13 je dirais qu'il a plus de 6 mois ...  ::?: 

Edit: la version stable actuelle est la 15, vu le taux de MaJ de Chrome, le second graphique est plus que douteux.

----------


## Flaburgan

Personnellement, je garderai toujours Firefox, mme s'il devenait mauvais, parce qu'il respecte ma vie prive, et en regardant ce critre l, chrome est vraiment de loin le plus mauvais.

Je tiens aussi  redire qu'en Europe, Firefox est numro 1, bien au dessus de Chrome. Et les plantages  rptition de FireFox et des pages qui ne s'affichent pas, c'est marrant mais chez moi c'est l'inverse avec Chrome...

Finalement, je pense que Chrome ne doit son succs auprs des nophytes qu' son association avec la marque Google, des campagnes de pubs rptes, et des installations furtives au milieu d'installation d'autres logiciels (en vrac, ccleaner, skype, adobe reader, realplayer...) et qui devient automatiquement le navigateur par dfaut !

(d'ailleurs, je cherche  faire la liste de ces logiciels ici, si vous en connaissez d'autres aidez moi !)

----------


## fregolo52

> Finalement, je pense que Chrome ne doit son succs auprs des nophytes qu' son association avec la marque Google, des campagnes de pubs rptes, et des installations furtives au milieu d'installation d'autres logiciels (en vrac, ccleaner, skype, adobe reader, realplayer...) et qui devient automatiquement le navigateur par dfaut !


Tu as oubli la page d'accueil de Google qui te dit que Chrome c'est mieux.
Perso, j'ai chrome au boulot parce que je ne sais pour quelle raison, FF a du mal avec le proxy.
Je vais radater, dans d'autres socits, Chrome est sur les PC parce qu'on n'a pas besoin d'tre admin pour l'installer. Peu de personnes connaissent la notion de logiciel "portable".

----------


## air-dex

C'est vrai que Firefox devient lourd et moi aussi, je recommence  lorgner du ct d'*O*pera, dont j'ai pu rcemment constater qu'il tait plutt light compar  d'autres. La seule chose qui me fait rester sur Firefox est Panorama/Tab Candy, son systme de classement des onglets qui n'a pas d'quivalents ailleurs. Je sais qu'*O*pera possde un systmes de piles d'onglets, mais elles ont l'inconvnient de prendre de la place sur la barre d'onglets.

----------


## Gecko

Aprs tre rest quelques annes sous Firefox, j'ai test chrome pour le dev web et au final je l'ai adopt. Je le trouve trs fluide, intuitif et pas lourd.

J'ai converti la plupart des membres de ma famille et dans l'ensemble ils adores. 

Mon avis sur Firefox est que sa communaut est  la trane et mme s'ils dcides de s'activer il est trop tard le mal est dj fait.

----------


## Neko

> Personnellement, je garderai toujours Firefox, mme s'il devenait mauvais, parce qu'il respecte ma vie prive, et en regardant ce critre l, chrome est vraiment de loin le plus mauvais.
> ...


Tu sais il existe d'autres navigateurs que les 4 gros... Y'en a mme des Open sources et mme qui respectent la vie prive!
Mais dire "je garderai toujours Firefox, mme s'il devenait mauvais" sans mme regarder ailleurs c'est pas la meilleur solution!

----------


## DonQuiche

> *Ce n'est vraiment pas tonnant.* Firefox est devenu lourd, instable au fils des versions. L'acclration du cycle de dveloppement ne semble pas vraiment arranger les chose...
> Longtemps le point fort de Firefox  t les extensions, mais maintenant que chrome dispose d'un bon catalogue, je ne vois pas ce qui pouvait retenir les gens de migrer. Chrome permet de gagner en rapidit et en simplicit, tout en ayant le point fort de Firefox. Pour moi il n'y a rien  ajouter, c'est aussi simple que cela.


Laisse-moi rire...
J'ai rcemment supprim Chrome. Depuis plusieurs mois il ramait incroyablement. Et quand je dis "ramer", je parle dans certaines circonstances d'une *minute* pour afficher Google.fr ! Une foutue minute  attendre que Chrome se rveille (en tant pourtant l'appli au premier plan et dj pleinement charge en mmoire) ! Alors que dans le mme temps je pouvais basculer sur Firefox et ouvrir la mme page presque instantanment. Visiblement tous les utilisateurs ne sont pas touchs mais nous sommes nombreux dans ce cas au vu du web. Et cela fait donc plusieurs mois que cela dure et que Google est au courant. Aucun mot de leur part.

Or, depuis que je me suis pass de Chrome, je me suis rendu compte d'une chose : mon PC actuel (Windows 32 bits donc ram limite) est en fait trs vloce ! Avec Chrome j'avais l'impression d'tre aux commandes d'une bouse, toujours occupe  swapper sur le disque dur. Depuis mon retour sur Firefox, les swaps sont extrmement rares malgr l'utilisation intensive et le grand nombre d'applications simultanes. Rien d'autre n'a chang : les onglets auparavant ouverts sous Chrome le sont maintenant sous Fx. La fragmentation en plusieurs processus est dcidment un bon moyen de masquer la consommation mmoire : jamais je n'avais fait l'effort d'additionner le tout.

Quant aux crashes... Sous Firefox comme sous Chrome, ils sont trs rares. En revanche Chrome est un poil plus bogu : depuis quelques semaines il refusait d'enregistrer les cookies de certains sites pourtant pas bloqus. Les sites en question n'avaient rien en commun.

Enfin, pour prvenir les dngations  venir, je prcise que je commence typiquement ma session avec une vingtaine d'onglets ouverts et que je termine frquemment  60-70. Rien d'exceptionnel donc. Quant aux addons, ils taient peu nombreux et j'avais vrifi qu'ils n'taient pas en cause.

----------


## Uther

La sortie de Chrome a fait beaucoup de bien a Firefox car elle l'a pouss a s'amliorer sur pas mal de points, mais personnellement je ne vois plus ce que Firefox aurait  envier  Chrome :
- Autant l'interface de Chrome tait un gros point fort au dbut, Firefox  rattrap son retard depuis la version 4, tout en restant bien plus personnalisable.
- Pour la ractivit et la consommation de ressources, c'est galement un problme qui  quasiment disparu depuis la version 7. Je trouve au contraire que Chrome consomme bien plus ds que l'on a plusieurs onglets ouverts.
- Lintrt du multi-processus ne m'a jamais paru vident en regard de la lourdeur qu'il implique par rapport au multi-thread classique, et je suis pas mcontent que Firefox l'abandonne.

Firefox garde pour moi l'avantage d'tre ultra personnalisable (a des annes lumires de Chrome), libre et indpendant de grand groupes comme Google, Apple ou Microsoft.

----------


## Flaburgan

> Tu sais il existe d'autres navigateurs que les 4 gros... Y'en a mme des Open sources et mme qui respectent la vie prive!
> Mais dire "je garderai toujours Firefox, mme s'il devenait mauvais" sans mme regarder ailleurs c'est pas la meilleur solution!


Pour tre prcis, je suis sous Iceweasel, mais bon c'est un FireFox. Il est Open source, donc je ne sais pas pourquoi tu dis "yen a mme des open sources". J'utilise en complment Opera, o la compression des pages et sa lgert en font mon navigateur principal sous Android. Mais voil un exemple qui me rechigne, puisque mes pages sont comprimes par les serveurs d'Opera (une entreprise, et non pas une fondation) c'est bien preuve qu'ils ont accs  tout ce que je visite...
L'autre gros plus de FireFox par rapport  des navigateurs moins connus du genre Konqueror ce sont ses extensions.

----------


## Uther

> C'est bizarre !! Comment Firefox 3.6 tient le haut du pav ?
> 
> Un utilisateur lambda laisse FF se mettre  jour, donc c'est loin d'tre la version 3.6.


En fait les tudes qu'a fait Mozilla montre bien au contraire, qu'une grosse partie des utilisateurs lambda refuse systmatiquement les mises a jour sans rflchir quand on les lui propose, c'est ce qui les a pouss a rendre installation des mises  jour automatique par dfaut  partir de la version 4. 

Si Firefox 3.6 reste si lev, par rapport aux autre version, c'est en bonne partie  cause de cela.

----------


## CapFlow

Avant j'tais sous *Firefox*, mais je suis ensuite pass sous *Opra* qui m'a sduit, il est assez rapide, fluide ...
J'ai essay chrome quelques temps mais il n'est pas mieux, pour mon avis, qu'*Opra* !

----------


## Invit

> Laisse-moi rire...
> J'ai rcemment supprim Chrome. Depuis plusieurs mois il ramait incroyablement. Et quand je dis "ramer", je parle dans certaines circonstances d'une *minute* pour afficher Google.fr ! Une foutue minute  attendre que Chrome se rveille (en tant pourtant l'appli au premier plan et dj pleinement charge en mmoire) ! Alors que dans le mme temps je pouvais basculer sur Firefox et ouvrir la mme page presque instantanment. Visiblement tous les utilisateurs ne sont pas touchs mais nous sommes nombreux dans ce cas au vu du web. Et cela fait donc plusieurs mois que cela dure et que Google est au courant. Aucun mot de leur part.
> 
> Or, depuis que je me suis pass de Chrome, je me suis rendu compte d'une chose : mon PC actuel (Windows 32 bits donc ram limite) est en fait trs vloce ! Avec Chrome j'avais l'impression d'tre aux commandes d'une bouse, toujours occupe  swapper sur le disque dur. Depuis mon retour sur Firefox, les swaps sont extrmement rares malgr l'utilisation intensive et le grand nombre d'applications simultanes. Rien d'autre n'a chang : les onglets auparavant ouverts sous Chrome le sont maintenant sous Fx. La fragmentation en plusieurs processus est dcidment un bon moyen de masquer la consommation mmoire : jamais je n'avais fait l'effort d'additionner le tout.
> 
> Quant aux crashes... Sous Firefox comme sous Chrome, ils sont trs rares. En revanche Chrome est un poil plus bogu : depuis quelques semaines il refusait d'enregistrer les cookies de certains sites pourtant pas bloqus. Les sites en question n'avaient rien en commun.
> 
> Enfin, pour prvenir les dngations  venir, je prcise que je commence typiquement ma session avec une vingtaine d'onglets ouverts et que je termine frquemment  60-70. Rien d'exceptionnel donc. Quant aux addons, ils taient peu nombreux et j'avais vrifi qu'ils n'taient pas en cause.


Aprs, c'est sr que si tu est sous un systme mal entretenu avec une version instable, faut pas venir se plaindre. J'ai eut le mme problme avec firefox, la seul chose  faire fut de rinstaller Windows. Et puis tu sais a ne sert  rien de garder des mois un logiciel lent ::aie::  Il est vrai qu'il y a des versions de chrome compltement boges (par exemple celle propose en ce moment sur le dpt Sid de dbian), mais d'une manire gnrale, il n'y a pas grand chose  voir entre les deux. Moi j'ai le souvenir d'un firefox qui passait de 75 mo doccupation de ram pour gonfler  500 mo. Autant dire que a la fout mal sur un systme avec un demis giga de ram.

Autrement, si  on parle d'occupation mmoire, je suis avec chromium  250 mo sous dbian et 300 avec firefox. Aprs la fragmentation en processus permet de gagner en stabilit : si L'extension x plante, ton navigateur ne plante pas lui aussi. 

Sinon je lit souvent "chrome ne respecte pas la vie priv". je vous conseilles d'utiliser chromium !

----------


## DonQuiche

> Aprs, c'est sr que si tu est sous un systme mal entretenu avec une version instable, faut pas venir se plaindre.


 ::lol:: 
Je l'attendais celle-ci, c'tait donc ma faute bien sr ! Mon systme est trs bien entretenu, merci, je n'avais de problmes qu'avec Chrome et c'tait une version on ne peut plus officielle (la dernire, j'ai commenc  basculer il y a plusieurs semaines, je n'ai termin qu'il y a une ou deux semaines).




> J'ai eut le mme problme avec firefox, la seul chose  faire fut de rinstaller Windows.


Rinstaller Window pour faire fonctionner Firefox ? Bigre. Curieux tout de mme.




> Aprs la fragmentation en processus permet de gagner en stabilit : si L'extension x plante, ton navigateur ne plante pas lui aussi.


Encore une fois : les deux navigateurs sont stables de toute faon et les crashes trs rares. Cela dit, j'ai plusieurs fois vu Chrome planter entirement, la sparation en sous-processus a ses limites : certaines tches relvent toujours du processus principal.

----------


## minnesota

Juste pour dire que je reste fidle  Firefox, bien que j'avoue qu'on se cotonne  la version 3.6 

Par ailleurs, la fondation a fait pas mal avancer les choses dans le domaine et je trouve que ce serait dommage de la lcher maintenant.

----------


## Kiiwi

En lisant certains commentaires, on a l'impression que les navigateurs sont tout noir ou tout blanc.


Firefox est bien, google chrome est bien. Aucun des deux n'est  la ramasse!!

Aprs c'est une question de gouts, d'utilisation qu'on fait de nos navigateurs, et puis surtout de notre ordinateur. 


Sinon, bien que comme a a t soulign plus haut, ces chiffres sont largement influencs par l'Asie, et qu'en Europe, Google Chrome n'a pas dpass Firefox ... la tendance est quand mme la mme.




IE et Firefox sont en recul, et c'est Google Chrome qui en profite le plus. En Europe, dans quelques mois, Google Chrome pourrait dpasser Firefox (et donc IE). L'avenir nous le dira.



a serait intressant que developpez nous communique les PDM des navigateurs qui visitent ce site  ::mrgreen:: 
On a souvent les graphique des systmes d'exploitations ... on pourrait avoir les mmes versions navigateurs s'il vous plait?  ::ccool:: 


Pour ma part, il s'agit de Firefox sur mon ordinateur principal. Actuellement, si je devais quitter Firefox, a serait au profit d'Opera.

----------


## tbassetto

> a serait intressant que developpez nous communique les PDM des navigateurs qui visitent ce site


+1 Je pense qu'IE serait majoritairement reprsent, avec tous les gens venant chercher de l'aide depuis leur travail dans des "grandes entreprises".

----------


## narpa

c'est fou que IE soit encore premier, bon allez encore un an et chrome sera premier.

Et vivememt car IE c'est pas la panac pour les webmaster

----------


## griggione

Bonjour tous




> Sinon je lit souvent "chrome ne respecte pas la vie priv". je vous conseilles d'utiliser chromium !


Et on le trouve ou ce clbre chromiun dont tout le monde parle ???

----------


## Charvalos

Bah, tu tapes *tlcharger chromium* sur Google et tu vas trouver.... 

Et comme je suis de bonne humeur ce matin  ::aie::  :

Un premier lien
Et un deuxime pour la route

----------


## befalimpertinent

J'utilise  la fois Chrome et Firefox. Et mme si j'utilise le deuxime depuis les toutes premires versions, je dois bien reconnatre les qualits de Chrome et j'envisage dsormais d'utiliser uniquement ce navigateur Seulement je suis sensible aux arguments sur la vie prive.
Quelqu'un a t il des infos  ce sujet ? Quels sont les points qui diffrencient Chrome de FF sur la confidentialit ? Ces "options" sont-elles dsactivables ?
J'entend trop souvent  le couplet "Chrome ne respecte pas la vie prive" sans autres arguments. Alors il est vrai que les commentaires du PDG peuvent faire peur, mais il y a des lois logiquement pour contrecarrer ces excs.

----------


## griggione

RE




> Un premier lien
> Et un deuxime pour la route


Merci bien *Charvalos*  ::ccool::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quant aux crashes... Sous Firefox comme sous Chrome, ils sont trs rares. En revanche Chrome est un poil plus bogu : depuis quelques semaines il refusait d'enregistrer les cookies de certains sites pourtant pas bloqus. Les sites en question n'avaient rien en commun.


Comme quoi, a dpend des installations.

Rcemment, j'tais sur FF (d'ailleurs j'y suis actuellement), version 8.0. Impossible d'aller sur Google.fr !  :8O: 

Je ressaie 2/3 fois. Je lance Chrome (pour voir) et l, pas de problme !
Je retourne sur FF, rien pas de Google.fr ! 
Et ce sur le mme PC,  la mme heure, mme paramtre de connexion. 
Incomprhensible ! A noter que FF, au mme moment accdait  DVP sans problme ! Une histoire de fous. 
Mais, autant en version 3.6  FF ne m'a jamais pos de problme, autant depuis les versions 7 et surtout 8, je ne le trouve pas aussi performant et plus buggu.

----------


## Invit

Je crois aussi que si l'on ne se comprend pas, c'est parce que la version linux de Firefox diffre de la version Windows, que je ne connait plus vraiment au final. Celle de linux a gard un design un ancien avec une vielle barre de menu (du moins pour la version 5 propose sous debian)

Comme le dit John  Shannow, je pense que ce diffre aussi vraiment des installations.

Je maperois en discutant que quelque soit le navigateur, l'acclration des cycles de dveloppement semble rendre alatoire les expriences utilisateur : Firefox ou chrome semblent plus ou moins bien fonctionner selon les installations et les versions. Ce serait probablement mieux de revenir  une release tous les 6 mois stable

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet, principal, je pense que firefox va perdre sa place au final. En effet, c'est la communaut "geek" qui a invit les utilisateurs normaux  passer  Firefox et  abandonner IE. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui, il semble q'une bonne partie de cette communaut se tourne vers chrome et donc le recommande. Je pense que ce fait et les publicit faites par google le feront de Chrome le deuxime navigateur.

----------


## snoopy80

Y a une erreur dans le sujet Chrome / firefox, la dernire info en date c'est Safari qui double "Chrome" et c'est toujours "firefox" en tte.
Aprs a dpend de quel firefox dont on parle, aujourd'hui on en est  la version 8 de firefox, alors que dans le test on aperois plusieurs firefox, c'est ridicule.

----------


## Kiiwi

il n'y a aucune erreur snoopy.

Tu peux vrifier ce que dit l'article en allant directement  la source (toujours indique en bas de l'article).
Statcounter, comme source ... c'est quand mme plus que fiable!
Statcounter ne se trompe de plus de 10% (en plaant Chrome avant Safari). 

Si tu n'as aucune confiance envers cette source, tu peux te diriger vers "AT internet institute", "Net Applications", "W3counter", qui place tous Safari  la 4me place.

----------


## Uther

> Je maperois en discutant que quelque soit le navigateur, l'acclration des cycles de dveloppement semble rendre alatoire les expriences utilisateur : Firefox ou chrome semblent plus ou moins bien fonctionner selon les installations et les versions. Ce serait probablement mieux de revenir  une release tous les 6 mois stable


C'est pourtant bien le contraire. Firefox 4 qui a bnfici de la plus longue priode de gestation tait de loin le plus mauvais en terme de stabilit et consommation mmoire depuis au moins Firefox 2.0. Les versions courtes ont justement permis de le remettre d'aplomb  ce niveau(particulirement la version 7).
Les version courtes permettent d'avoir moins de fonctionnalits ajoutes  la fois, donc moins de risques de bugs/rgression et sont tout de mme testes au minimum 3 mois (aurora+beta).

----------


## DonQuiche

> En effet, c'est la communaut "geek" qui a invit les utilisateurs normaux  passer  Firefox et  abandonner IE. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui, il semble q'une bonne partie de cette communaut se tourne vers chrome et donc le recommande. Je pense que ce fait et les publicit faites par google le feront de Chrome le deuxime navigateur.


Je ne suis pas bien sr de savoir ce que pourrait tre une communaut geek vu le grand fourre-tout qu'est devenu ce mot. Des amateurs de gadgets (iphones & co) ? Des utilisateurs de pointe (dvs, sysadmins, etc) ?

Si par geek on entend tout ceux qui ont un peu de culture info, alors cette pseudo-communaut est vraisemblablement divise entre Opera, Firefox et Chrome. Si par geek on entend des utilisateurs pointus, ces derniers me semblent tout autant partags. La seule communaut  peu prs unanime a priori, ce sont les libristes (non, mme pas, il y a Konqueror).

----------


## Flaburgan

> Moi j'ai le souvenir d'un firefox qui passait de 75 mo doccupation de ram pour gonfler  500 mo


Beaucoup de gens critiquent mais peu font les tests.

Dmarre chrome, puis FireFox 7, *en ayant coup tous les add-ons* et ouvre une dizaine d'onglet de contenu vari (page simple, wikipdia, du script FB par exemple, vido avec youtube...) et regarde la VRAI consommation. Oui, somme tous les processus de chrome, chaque processus qu'il a cre. Il faut arrter avec la soit disante consommation mmoire de FireFox, c'est corrig depuis un petit moment... 

Pour les crashs c'est pareil, on oublie souvent les add-ons et on impute la faute au navigateur, mais qui fait attention  la provenance rel des extensions ?



Concernant la vie prive et la facilit de navigation, franchement, je me marre. Exemple le plus courant, installer un bloqueur de publicit. Et pour tre cohrent, on va prendre le plus courant, et *le mme dans les deux navigateurs*, j'ai nomm, AdBlock Plus.
Sous FireFox : Tu l'installes, tu choisies ta liste d'abonnement, et a y est, tu es tranquille, plus de pub nulle part.Sous Chrome : Tu l'installes, tu choisies ta liste, et puis oh, un petit message "Allez, steuplait, bloque toutes les pubs sauf celle de Google quoi !!" et le truc qui insiste pour que tu laisses les pubs adword... Non, tu lui dis bien que tu n'en veux pas. Et tu re-valides. Allez, ce coup-ci, c'est fini. Oh ! Non ! Un message d'un dveloppeur avec un photo de lui pour te montrer combien c'est un faible humain, et qui te demande de filer des sous pour son projet... Allez quoi, c'est sa seule source de revenu ! Bon, mec, soit tu codes en suivant le concept de librrer les sources ou faire des freewares, et ouais, tu encourages les donations, soit tu fais payer ton appli et voil, mais l a donne l'impression de quelqu'un qui fait la manche...

Pour ajouter le rapport avec la vie prive, j'avais lu que les bloqueurs dans ce genre (par exemple ghostery), sous FireFox, bloquait le code en rapport sur la page, donc empchait les scripts + l'affichage, alors que sous chrome, seul l'affichage tait enlev. Mais bon l, c'est un peu rumeur, donc je comprendrais que cet argument soit pas accept.

----------


## Kalith

> Pour ajouter le rapport avec la vie prive, j'avais lu que les bloqueurs dans ce genre (par exemple ghostery), sous FireFox, bloquait le code en rapport sur la page, donc empchait les scripts + l'affichage, alors que sous chrome, seul l'affichage tait enlev. Mais bon l, c'est un peu rumeur, donc je comprendrais que cet argument soit pas accept.


Il y a un point sur cette question qui n'a pas t soulev : avec AddBlock (que j'utilise tous les jours et dont je ne peux pas me passer) et sous Firefox, la pub n'est effectivement pas tlcharge (ni, donc, excute). a a l'avantage de rduire le temps de chargement de la page, mais a se fait au dtriment du site internet visit, qui compte sur le nombre de visionnage de la pub pour tre rmunr.
Autant la pub m'nerve, autant je sais que certains sites ne vivent que grce  a. Donc la solution apparemment utilise sous Chrome ne prsente pas que des inconvnients (si on voit la chose dans son ensemble et pas seulement du point de vue de l'utilisateur) et j'aimerai bien avoir cette option sous Firefox.

Pour ajouter ma pierre  ce "dbat", j'utilise Firefox depuis longtemps et je n'ai jamais eu de problme. J'ai trouv discutables un certain nombre de choix (cacher le "http://", cacher la barre de menus sous Windows pour faire "Vista like" (mme sous XP), tout chambouler le positionnement des boutons "Home", "Refresh" et "Stop", etc), mais j'ai toujours pu y remdier en 2 minutes en modifiant la configuration, soit dans les menus soit dans "about**:config".

Petits points positifs que j'aime dans Firefox : le "Sync" qui permet de stocker en ligne ses prfrences (options, onglets, mots de passes, etc) de faon  pouvoir y accder d'un PC  l'autre relativement facilement. J'aime beaucoup aussi FireFTP, petite extension qui permet de faire du FTP directement dans le navigateur.

Bref je n'ai pas  me plaindre, et comme j'aime l'esprit de la fondation Mozilla (et aussi, comme disait quelqu'un d'autre, parce que je pense qu'on leur doit beaucoup), je pense rester sous Firefox pendant encore longtemps.

Sinon, petit dtail : c'est en grande partie grce  l'Inde que Chrome domine en Asie. Je pensais  premire vue  la Chine, mais non : leur march est domin  90% par IE.

----------


## Kiiwi

o as-tu que IE avait 90% des PDM en Chine?
Source?

merci  ::ccool::

----------


## Kalith

> o as-tu que IE avait 90% des PDM en Chine?
> Source?
> 
> merci


La mme que celle de l'article : StatCounter.
J'ai certes un peu exagr, il s'agit prcisment de 83.16% d'aprs le site.

----------


## Flaburgan

Pour revenir sur ce que dit Kalith, les sites o les pubs rapportent grce aux visionnages sont  ma connaissance de moins en moins existant, c'est le clic sur la pub qui est rmunr. Et donc l le AdBlock faon Google est ce qu'il y a de pire : l'utilisateur ne peut de toute manire pas cliqu, mais il est quand mme fich grce aux scripts qui ne sont pas bloqus...

----------


## David_g

> Il y a un point sur cette question qui n'a pas t soulev : avec AddBlock (que j'utilise tous les jours et dont je ne peux pas me passer) et sous Firefox, la pub n'est effectivement pas tlcharge (ni, donc, excute). a a l'avantage de rduire le temps de chargement de la page, mais a se fait au dtriment du site internet visit, qui compte sur le nombre de visionnage de la pub pour tre rmunr.
> Autant la pub m'nerve, autant je sais que certains sites ne vivent que grce  a. Donc la solution apparemment utilise sous Chrome ne prsente pas que des inconvnients (si on voit la chose dans son ensemble et pas seulement du point de vue de l'utilisateur) et j'aimerai bien avoir cette option sous Firefox.
> .


Tu peux dsactiver Addblock pour les sites que tu veux soutenir.
Sinon en france d'apr le Jdn, Safari serait devant Chrome.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Sinon en france d'apr le Jdn, Safari serait devant Chrome.


 :8O: 

Effectivement, Chrome serait trs minoritaire en France  11.6%, et donc devanc par un Safari qui grignote lourdement sur IE.
*Toutefois, cela ne semble tre que les statistiques des visites sur JDN.* Ne connaissant pas vraiment ce site, je n'en connais pas le lectorat.

----------


## Kalith

> Tu peux dsactiver Addblock pour les sites que tu veux soutenir.


Oui, et c'est ce que je fais dj (je suis mme tomb sur certains sites qui sont capables de dtecter la prsence d'AddBlock et de refuser l'accs au site tant que celui-ci est activ). Le seul problme est que la pub reste visible, alors que si on pouvais charger la pub mais ne pas l'afficher, on aurait pour ainsi dire le beurre et l'argent du beurre !




> Pour revenir sur ce que dit Kalith, les sites o les pubs rapportent grce aux visionnages sont  ma connaissance de moins en moins existant, c'est le clic sur la pub qui est rmunr.


Je ne savais pas... Bon, alors pas de trop regrets dans ce cas  ::):

----------


## Uther

A une poque Addblock plus permettait de choisir entre le chargement ou non des publicits, mais a a t retir car comme l'explique Flaburgan, le simple visionnage n'est plus rmunr par les rgies publicitaires.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a un point sur cette question qui n'a pas t soulev : avec AddBlock (que j'utilise tous les jours et dont je ne peux pas me passer) et sous Firefox, la pub n'est effectivement pas tlcharge (ni, donc, excute). a a l'avantage de rduire le temps de chargement de la page, mais a se fait au dtriment du site internet visit, qui compte sur le nombre de visionnage de la pub pour tre rmunr.
> Autant la pub m'nerve, autant je sais que certains sites ne vivent que grce  a. Donc la solution apparemment utilise sous Chrome ne prsente pas que des inconvnients (si on voit la chose dans son ensemble et pas seulement du point de vue de l'utilisateur) et j'aimerai bien avoir cette option sous Firefox.


C'est l o je rigole, car on est bien  la limite du "C'est gratuit". Ben non, rien n'est rellement gratuit !




> Bref je n'ai pas  me plaindre, et comme j'aime l'esprit de la fondation Mozilla (et aussi, comme disait quelqu'un d'autre, parce que je pense qu'on leur doit beaucoup), je pense rester sous Firefox pendant encore longtemps.


Et l, je rigole encore plus, car si la fondation Mozilla a pu continuer  dvelopper FF, TB et autres, c'est en grande partie grce  ... Google ! 
Alors, utilisons tous Chrome, Mozilla leur doit tellement !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

> Et l, je rigole encore plus, car si la fondation Mozilla a pu continuer  dvelopper FF, TB et autres, c'est en grande partie grce  ... Google ! 
> Alors, utilisons tous Chrome, Mozilla leur doit tellement !


Les paiements de Google  la fondation Mozilla ne sont pas des dons dsintresses : c'est la contrepartie a l'utilisation de Google comme moteur de recherche par dfaut. Si Google n'a pas arrt son partenariat malgr la sortie de Chrome, c'est bien qu'il sont largement gagnants.
De plus sache que Google n'est pas le moteur de recherche par dfaut dans tous les pays (Chine et Russie entre autre). Les autre moteurs de recherche financent galement la fondation Mozilla au mme tarif. Le jour ou Google ne paiera plus pour tre le moteur par dfaut, la fondation n'aura pas de mal a lui trouver un remplaant.

----------


## Neko

> Les paiements de Google  la fondation Mozilla ne sont pas des dons dsintresses : c'est la contrepartie a l'utilisation de Google comme moteur de recherche par dfaut. Si Google n'a pas arrt son partenariat malgr la sortie de Chrome, c'est bien qu'il sont largement gagnants.
> De plus sache que Google n'est pas le moteur de recherche par dfaut dans tous les pays (Chine et Russie entre autre). Les autre moteurs de recherche financent galement la fondation Mozilla au mme tarif. Le jour ou Google ne paiera plus pour tre le moteur par dfaut, la fondation n'aura pas de mal a lui trouver un remplaant.


Oui et non, les quidams font tellement l'amalgame entre Internet et Google et les power users utilisant pratiquement tous google aussi qu'ils pourraient supprimer leurs subventions sans aucun risque. Si tu regardes les stats des browsers aux US, tu vois qu'IE a tout de mme prs de 48% de parts de marcher, Google n'est pas moteur par dfaut dans IE et pourtant  Google est dans les 85% d'utilisation.
Je pense pas que Google perdrait beaucoup de parts de marcher s'ils n'taient plus par dfaut dans les navigateurs.

----------


## Uther

Ils ne perdraient pas beaucoup, mais le manque de revenus de cette perte serait largement suprieur  ce que lui coute actuellement l'accord avec Mozilla.

----------


## Kiiwi

> Oui et non, les quidams font tellement l'amalgame entre Internet et Google et les power users utilisant pratiquement tous google aussi qu'ils pourraient supprimer leurs subventions sans aucun risque. Si tu regardes les stats des browsers aux US, tu vois qu'IE a tout de mme prs de 48% de parts de marcher, Google n'est pas moteur par dfaut dans IE et pourtant  Google est dans les 85% d'utilisation.
> Je pense pas que Google perdrait beaucoup de parts de marcher s'ils n'taient plus par dfaut dans les navigateurs.


Il parait que sur IE, maintenant le moteur de recherche par dfaut c'est Bing ... mais avant bing, et pendant son long passage en beta, c'tait google qui tait par dfaut sur IE.

Lorsque j'ai tlcharg IE9 ( sa sorti), c'tait toujours Google.


Lorsque tu met  jour un IE8 qui avait google par dfaut, c'est google qui reste le moteur de recherche par dfaut. (Donc si tu as un IE8, et que tu n'as jamais chang le moteur par dfaut, lors de la mise  jour vers IE9, mme aujourd'hui, tu restes avec Google par dfaut).

Google doit son 85% de PDM en parti  son statut de moteur de recherche par dfaut qui s'est retrouv dans tous les grands moteurs de recherche,  savoir IE8 (et dbut de IE9 si maintenant IE9 a par dfaut Bing), Google Chrome, Opera, Safari, et Firefox (hors version spcial bing, qui est rcente).

De plus, les portails de la plupart des FAI (SFR, Alice, Free, numricable, Dartybox ...) se sont tourns vers Google (ce qui n'tait pas le cas avant). Les Madames Michu sont nombreuses  utiliser les portails pour faire leurs recherches.

----------


## xelab

> Madame Michou


 ::mouarf:: 

Edit: aux "moinseurs" qui n'auraient pas compris, Michou est un clbre personnage de la nuit  Paris, au style un peu "effmin", tandis que les "Madame Mich*u*" sont les nouvelles mnagres de moins de 50 ans.

----------


## Kiiwi

::oops:: 

merci pour l'anecdote, j'ai corrig  ::ccool::

----------


## gadlu

Bonjour, essaie donc streamtransport qui remplace avantageusement downloadhelper et s'affranchit du naviateur. C devrait te permettre de ne garder que chrome.

----------


## gadlu

> La sortie de Chrome a fait beaucoup de bien a Firefox car elle l'a pouss a s'amliorer sur pas mal de points, mais personnellement je ne vois plus ce que Firefox aurait  envier  Chrome :
> - Autant l'interface de Chrome tait un gros point fort au dbut, Firefox  rattrap son retard depuis la version 4, tout en restant bien plus personnalisable.
> - Pour la ractivit et la consommation de ressources, c'est galement un problme qui  quasiment disparu depuis la version 7. Je trouve au contraire que Chrome consomme bien plus ds que l'on a plusieurs onglets ouverts.
> - Lintrt du multi-processus ne m'a jamais paru vident en regard de la lourdeur qu'il implique par rapport au multi-thread classique, et je suis pas mcontent que Firefox l'abandonne.
> 
> Firefox garde pour moi l'avantage d'tre ultra personnalisable (a des annes lumires de Chrome), libre et indpendant de grand groupes comme Google, Apple ou Microsoft.


Pour moi firefox est plus souple et plus complet pour grer les mots de passe, les extensions, les marques-pages que Chrome.

----------

